# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  TEMU AKBAR MEMBER KOI-S di 8th KOI-S FESTIVAL 25-26 April JI EXPO KEMAYORAN

## Dony Lesmana

Forum KOI-S yg Luar biasa

Menindak lanjuti pertemuan warung kopi di Zoom Cafe Flavor Bliss , maka teman2 yg berkumpul sepakat menggelar TEMU AKBAR MEMBER KOI-S FORUM bersamaan dengan pengadaan acara 8th KOI-S FESTIVAL pada tanggal 25-26 April 2014.

TEMU AKBAR tersebut akan berlangsung pada hari SABTU pada TANGGAL 26 APRIL 2014 mulai pukul 12.00 siang .

Biasanya pada saat penjurian ikan kecil maka kita hanya bisa menunggu , duduk manis .. Maka sekarang ada acara TEMU AKBAR MEMBER FORUM KOI-S.

Pada acara tersebut akan diadakan PENGHARGAAN PENGHARGAAN BERGENGSI yg bersifat Casual seperti :

a. Member paling aktif posting priode 2013 .
b. Member paling Lucu
c. Member paling POPULER 
dan masih banyak kategori kategori lainnya yg akan disusun PANITIA TAK ( TEMU AKBAR KOI-S )

kalau member paling ganteng mungkin tidak ada krn sdh jelas pemenangnya  :Love:  :Love: 

Pada acara TEMU AKBAR itu juga akan diadakan lelang lelang ikan berkualitas dari 4 Main sponsor 8th KOI-S FESTIVAL.

Nah untuk acara detailnya pada pertemuan warung kopi kemarin telah ditunjuk PANITIA PELAKSANA TEMU AKABAR MEMBER KOI-S yaitu 

Ketua           : Bpk Leo nick LDJ
Wakil Ketua 1 : Bpk Joe Dimas
Wakil Ketua 2 : Bpk Triwisnu 
Humas          : Bpk Epoe , Bpk Ardy
Sie SPG/ Pagar ayu        :  Bpk Slamet kurniawan.

Nanti panitia inilah yg akan bekerja mengumpulkan para member member KOI-S dari seluruh Nusantara.

Target Kita tidak muluk2 bisa mengumpulkan 10 % dari Member FORUM KOI-S yg ada pada saat ini.

Nah untuk lebih terdengar gaungnya alangkah baiknya kita di thread ini memperkenalkan wajah2 kita yg ganteng2 dan siapa tau ada yg cantik, biar pas ketemu kita bisa kenal...

Silahkan diisi RSVP dibawah ini bagi om om dan tante tante yg akan hadir :

1. Dony Lesmana

lanjutttttt

----------


## Joedimas

2. joedimas

----------


## frostbitez

di traktir lagi ga om don? 

 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Yaniesbe

:Clap2: Wah.... Terima kasih Om Dony... infonya... :Clap2: 

Per saya tulis ini members koi 8868 orang x 10% = 887 orang... sudah cukup banyak, dan masuk akal...
Mudah2an betul-betul banyak yang hadir, karena ini bersamaan dengan acara 8th Koi-s Festival..
(sambil nonton pameran, capek keliling, langsung duduk manis ikut Temu Akbar.... :Tongue1:  :Tongue1: 

Mungkin karena banyak juga member lama yang sudah mulai jarang buka forum ini, koordinator (moderator) daerah
perlu jadi "tukang uyak2" untuk dateng... :Tongue1:  :Tongue1: 

Untuk Panitia selamat bertugas ya Om...Om... 
Saya RSVP juga ah..., sekalian isi blanko cuti soalnya, biar pas, hehehe....

Yang akan hadir :
1. Dony Lesmana
2. Yani Esbe

Lanjuutttt.....

----------


## gizza

Gizza aka Gerry  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Sok atuhhh

1. LDJ
2. Tri Wishnu
3. Yaniesbe
4. Joe Dimas
5 . Gizza aka Gerry
6. Frostbites
7. Slamet Kurniawan
8. Dony Lesmana
9. Epoe.
10. Ardy
11. lanjutttttttkannnnn

----------


## LDJ

11. Leopold

----------


## ardy

Mantapppppp... lanjutkan!!!

----------


## LDJ

Tq dibantuin om Don..
Tnyt gw ga bisa buka thread di kegiatan koi's hehehehe, maklum masih kopral wkwkwkwk

----------


## stanleyjr.private

12. stanleyjr.private / sukabumi

mudah2xan bisa datang...
ada tempat duduk / stand khusus ya...
lumayan bisa istirahat, cape djalan.

htrnuhun

----------


## LDJ

D. Thread terpopuler
E. Member baru terbaik
F. Pembalap lelang tercepat 2013

Ada usul lain om tante ?

Terimakasih banyak untuk antusiasmenya..tapi yang paling penting acara temu akbar ini lintas kota, status, suhu-nubie, dll

dan juga awardingnya dilarang berkaitan unsur sara (jadi terganteng tidak boleh..sory ya om slamet..tapi kamu tetap terganteng di hatiku koq wkwk)

----------


## Joedimas

dan kolam terpadat heheheheheheheh

----------


## m_yogaswara

Mantap nih  :Thumb:  :Love:

----------


## Yaniesbe

:Happy:  Bantu rekap neh.... soalnya sudah pindah halaman...  :Happy: 




> Sok atuhhh
> 
> 1. LDJ
> 2. Tri Wishnu
> 3. Yaniesbe
> 4. Joe Dimas
> 5 . Gizza aka Gerry
> 6. Frostbites
> 7. Slamet Kurniawan
> ...





> 12. stanleyjr.private / sukabumi
> 
> mudah2xan bisa datang...
> ada tempat duduk / stand khusus ya...
> lumayan bisa istirahat, cape djalan.
> 
> htrnuhun





> Mantap nih


Dateng kan suhu AFS.. ?

Confirm :

1. LDJ - Jakarta
2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe - Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas - Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5 . Gizza aka Gerry - Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites aka Han (Jakarta)
7. Slamet Kurniawan (Jakarta Selatan)
8. Dony Lesmana (Jakarta Timur)
9. Epoe. (Jakarta Barat)
10. Ardy (Jakarta ?)
11. Stanleyjr.private - Sukabumi
12. Lanjuuuuuutttt....

----------


## majin91

kalau jiexpo bsa ikut nih keknya..ahahaa..ada syarat khusus kah ntuk ikut sprt member biasa sprtu saya¿hhah

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Sok atuhhh
> 
> 1. LDJ
> 2. Tri Wishnu
> 3. Yaniesbe
> 4. Joe Dimas
> 5 . Gizza aka Gerry
> 6. Frostbites
> 7. Slamet Kurniawan
> ...


12. stanleyjr.private

om donny.... rekap sementara bgmn?

----------


## Joedimas

> kalau jiexpo bsa ikut nih keknya..ahahaa..ada syarat khusus kah ntuk ikut sprt member biasa sprtu saya¿hhah


tidak ada syarat om ikut gabung aja dan ikut berpartisipasi melombakan ikannya om biar nambah ilmu heheheheheheheh

----------


## LDJ

> 12. stanleyjr.private
> 
> om donny.... rekap sementara bgmn?


daftar ini fungsi awalnya utk prediksi jumlah meja kursi om
Dilanjut aja nomornya ga pake rekap

----------


## majin91

owh mksdnya ikut ini hrus ikut dftrin ikan tuk di lombakan ya ¿msoh bingung..hehe..pngen ikut sih

----------


## yudhistira

ikut gabung nantinya,boleh?  :Rockon:

----------


## m_yogaswara

Insya Allah kl tdk ada halangan hadir om Yaniesbe...

1. LDJ - Jakarta
2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe - Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas - Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5 . Gizza aka Gerry - Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites aka Han (Jakarta)
7. Slamet Kurniawan (Jakarta Selatan)
8. Dony Lesmana (Jakarta Timur)
9. Epoe. (Jakarta Barat)
10. Ardy (Jakarta ?)
11. Stanleyjr.private - Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara - Cibubur

----------


## h3ln1k

saya ikut papi slamet aja  :Thumb:

----------


## chandrab1177

13. Chandrab1177

----------


## Joedimas

om chandrap dan om om yang lain minta pin bbnya dong atau invite aku heheheheheh

----------


## Gold

saya hadir pak

----------


## chandrab1177

Pin saya om Joe : 27CA6891

----------


## Joedimas

> Pin saya om Joe : 27CA6891


di accept om heheheheh

----------


## gizza

Asik asiikk rameee hehehe

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Ikuuuuttt.....

----------


## Joedimas

yang mau ikut baca lagi dari awal dan mengisi namanya biar persedian kursinya cukup dan acara ini untuk semua members kois dari yang pecah telur sampai yang GC heheheheh

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Mikaelsebastian

----------


## majin91

Saya ikut om 
Majin91 ( Mayendhi Dwiputra Jakarta Barat )  :Cool3:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Wowwwww mantappp nih byk yg ikut...  om leo mesti siap2 acr yg bgs nih...

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Sorry hari ini sibuk berat... jadi baby brother dan photografer di rumah om epoe....  :Biggrin1: 

Hadirr... Tri Wisnu Whardana 
You can call me TWW, Tri or Wisnu
which one you feel ok.. just call it

----------


## stanleyjr.private

daftar hadir....

usul om admin....

yyg sudah confirm, baiknya di rekap sementara om admin...

----------


## interisti

nubie ijin ikut yah, biar bs kenal and belajar dr para suhu2 senior kois  :: , Interisti ( hendra atmodjo / jakbar )

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Mantap om... kita belajar bersama2x om... semua manusia, semua ada keterbatasan... mudah2x semua mamber kois bisa lebih tambah kompak....

----------


## hxsutanto

Daftar hadir. Henry. KOIS ID hxsutanto. Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut.

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> daftar hadir....
> 
> usul om admin....
> 
> yyg sudah confirm, baiknya di rekap sementara om admin...


sama halnya......
seperti data rekap sementara u/ hasil lelang

no. / id / nama asli / ket.kota / dsb....

ini hanya usul....

jangan marah ya om.....

----------


## Joedimas

om tww tolong di data in lagi yang mau ikut di urut lagi om leo nya lagi bobo kayanya hehehehehhe

----------


## epoe

> dan kolam terpadat heheheheheheheh


nih ....nyindir,  :Doh:  .......mentang Bos Cihanjuang, kolam kosong .......... :Flypig:

----------


## Joedimas

> nih ....nyindir,  .......mentang Bos Cihanjuang, kolam kosong ..........


wah om epoe bener bener penunggu forum nih hehehehheheheheh

----------


## epoe

> Sorry hari ini sibuk berat... jadi baby brother dan photografer di rumah om epoe.... 
> 
> Hadirr... Tri Wisnu Whardana 
> You can call me TWW, Tri or Wisnu
> which one you feel ok.. just call it


Salam hormat kepada Om Tri WW yang sudah potret ikan saya .......... dalam rangka aku cinta Koi, 

Baru, rasan2 ..... tadi pagi, eh kompornya Om Dony dan Om Joedimas.
Baru ketemu kemaren sore, eh udah terbentuk ....panitia ? memang hebat ......................................... Para Koi'ser sejati.
 :Bathbaby:  .............. saling share dan ngga pelit ilmu, bener2 ....... komunitas hobby, yang bisa dibeli siapapun ......... saya saya baru Nubie, merasakan manfaatnya. Ngga usah dipaksa, tetapi perlu disiplin organisasi  ... salah satunya, yang daftar ......... dan komit, datang ....... :Rockon:

----------


## epoe

*TEMU AKBAR MEMBER KOI-S di 8th KOI-S FESTIVAL 25-26 April JI EXPO KEMAYORAN*Diresmikan ........ tanggal 6 Febr 2014, yang daftar sudah 26 orang. Apalagi kalau 2,5 bulan lagi ........... kali2an saja, 75 hari kali 25 === udah ketutup targetnya, 800 orang.
bayangkan, 800 peserta potret bareng ! ........... seluas lap basket.
Disediakan lelang ...... kayak di Jepung, pernak-pernik koi dan konsultasi bebas, ...belum pernah, bayangkan komunitas koi ..... sebanyak gini, tumplek blek ......  :Rockon:

----------


## epoe

_Hidup hanya 1x,

Kenapa ngga piara KOI ................_......    :Rockon:

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hahaha...betul Om EP....

Hidup Hajya 1x....kenapa 1m3 hanya 1 ekor...

----------


## abe

bisa 10 ekor, tapi 10 cm ...
he he he

----------


## Yaniesbe

> ikut gabung nantinya,boleh?


 :Thumb:  :Thumb: Om Yudhistira ini berarti ikut yah...  :Thumb:  :Thumb: 




> Insya Allah kl tdk ada halangan hadir om Yaniesbe...
> 
> 1. LDJ - Jakarta
> 2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
> 3. Yaniesbe - Situbondo 
> 4. Joe Dimas - Cihanjuang aka Bandung
> 5 . Gizza aka Gerry - Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
> 6. Frostbites aka Han (Jakarta)
> 7. Slamet Kurniawan (Jakarta Selatan)
> ...





> saya ikut papi slamet aja





> 13. Chandrab1177





> saya hadir pak





> Ikuuuuttt.....





> Saya ikut om 
> Majin91 ( Mayendhi Dwiputra Jakarta Barat )





> Sorry hari ini sibuk berat... jadi baby brother dan photografer di rumah om epoe.... 
> 
> Hadirr... Tri Wisnu Whardana 
> You can call me TWW, Tri or Wisnu
> which one you feel ok.. just call it


Om TWW mah... Panitia...ya harus hadir.... :Biggrin1: 
Nunggu Lelangnya Om EP juga aaaah...




> nubie ijin ikut yah, biar bs kenal and belajar dr para suhu2 senior kois , Interisti ( hendra atmodjo / jakbar )





> Daftar hadir. Henry. KOIS ID hxsutanto. Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut.





> om tww tolong di data in lagi yang mau ikut di urut lagi om leo nya lagi bobo kayanya hehehehehhe


Rekap...rekap... dulu :


1. LDJ - Jakarta
2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe - Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas - Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5 . Gizza aka Gerry - Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites aka Han (Jakarta)
7. Slamet Kurniawan (Jakarta Selatan)
8. Dony Lesmana (Jakarta Timur)
9. Epoe. (Jakarta Barat)
10. Ardy (Jakarta ?)
11. Stanleyjr.private - Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara - Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177
14. Gold
15. Mikaelsebastian
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti aka Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18.  hxsutanto/Henry - Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut

19. Lanjuuuuuut...

----------


## Joedimas

wah bener om yanie esbe kepake deh hehehehehehheh  gimana klo itu sekarang pantau an   om yani esbe biar tertib dan rapih

----------


## Joedimas

> *TEMU AKBAR MEMBER KOI-S di 8th KOI-S FESTIVAL 25-26 April JI EXPO KEMAYORAN*
> 
> Diresmikan ........ tanggal 6 Febr 2014, yang daftar sudah 26 orang. Apalagi kalau 2,5 bulan lagi ........... kali2an saja, 75 hari kali 25 === udah ketutup targetnya, 800 orang.
> bayangkan, 800 peserta potret bareng ! ........... seluas lap basket.
> Disediakan lelang ...... kayak di Jepung, pernak-pernik koi dan konsultasi bebas, ...belum pernah, bayangkan komunitas koi ..... sebanyak gini, tumplek blek ......


di usahakam merchandise  nya nanti  om epoe  bener  juga tu om klo foto bareng tapi jangan takut jitex tempatnya gede dan ada om odhin tukang fotonya hehehehehhehe

----------


## showa

ikutan hadir ya om om, boleh dung ya biar tambah seru silaturahimnya.

19. Showa ( hadir )
20.........lanjuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut

----------


## LDJ

> ikutan hadir ya om om, boleh dung ya biar tambah seru silaturahimnya.
> 
> 19. Showa ( hadir )
> 20.........lanjuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut


Makasih om Rudi..moga2 ada minimal 500 member hadir

----------


## ardy

Usul nih teman2, kan selama ini kita hanya kenal nickname saja. Nanti saat gathering diberikan nametag dengan format nama asli beserta nickname nya supaya bisa lebih kenal lagi. Tak kenal maka tak sayang kan? Hehehe

----------


## Yaniesbe

> wah bener om yanie esbe kepake deh hehehehehehheh  gimana klo itu sekarang pantau an   om yani esbe biar tertib dan rapih



Siap Om Joe... 
Pokok bagian bantu-bantu dari jauh neeeh.... hehehehe...

----------


## yudhistira

[QUOTE=Yaniesbe;388601] :Thumb:  :Thumb: Om Yudhistira ini berarti ikut yah...  :Thumb:  :Thumb: 

iya om ikut .....................  :Thumb:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> sama halnya......
> seperti data rekap sementara u/ hasil lelang
> 
> no. / id / nama asli / ket.kota / dsb....
> 
> ini hanya usul....
> 
> jangan marah ya om.....


update sementara :

sudah masuk list 19 orang.,,,

monggo dilanjut.....

----------


## Rizal61

> _Hidup hanya 1x,
> 
> Kenapa ngga piara KOI ................_......


kuzukaaaaaa ini  :First: 

nubie daptar yak

----------


## frostbitez

> _Hidup hanya 1x,
> 
> Kenapa ngga piara KOI ................_......


best so far hahaha

----------


## boedirawan

ane daftar dong

boedirawan/budi/BSD

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ada yg kenal om klbid gak ?  Ajak dia dunkkkk

----------


## Yaniesbe

> ikutan hadir ya om om, boleh dung ya biar tambah seru silaturahimnya.
> 
> 19. Showa ( hadir )
> 20.........lanjuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut


[QUOTE=yudhistira;388646]


> Om Yudhistira ini berarti ikut yah... 
> 
> iya om ikut .....................





> kuzukaaaaaa ini 
> 
> nubie daptar yak





> ane daftar dong
> 
> boedirawan/budi/BSD



Rekap...rekap.... ...

19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/budi/BSD

23. Lanjuuuut....

Registrasi : Tolong Koi-s ID/Nama/Tempat

Terima kasih

----------


## Tjendra

Gue Ikut Boleh ngak Om D? sekalian bawa product baru utk promosi?
 :Panda:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

[QUOTE=Yaniesbe;388683]


> Rekap...rekap.... ...
> 
> 19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
> 20. yudhistira
> 21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
> 22. boedirawan/budi/BSD
> 
> 23. Lanjuuuut....
> 
> ...


lanjut.....

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Ada yg kenal om klbid gak ?  Ajak dia dunkkkk


klbid, siapa tuch om... ??
baru denger.....

----------


## bodil

[QUOTE=stanleyjr.private;388692]


> lanjut.....



daftar Om...

23. Bodil / Adi / jakarta-selatan

----------


## LDJ

LDJ / Leopold / Jakarta-BSD

----------


## budjayz

budjayz / budi / bekasi

----------


## dattairadian

ikut dong...
ID 2006.0021.0002/ Datta Iradian/ Bintaro

----------


## stanleyjr.private

up up up.....

----------


## baruna02

Ikut dooongg
Baruna02 / Bina / Jakarta - Jagakarsa

----------


## LDJ

> ikut dong...
> ID 2006.0021.0002/ Datta Iradian/ Bintaro


Nge-per liat nomornya omm

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> ikut dong...
> ID 2006.0021.0002/ Datta Iradian/ Bintaro


salut buat om datta....

ampe hafal no.id koi-s nya....

he he he....

----------


## stanleyjr.private

rekap sementara, om admin....

monggo....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Yak lanjut no 1001..

----------


## Yaniesbe

> ikut dong...
> ID 2006.0021.0002/ Datta Iradian/ Bintaro


 :Hail:  :Hail:  2006 - Beeeh.... founder neeeh... welcome...  :Hail:  :Hail:  




> daftar Om...
> 
> 23. Bodil / Adi / jakarta-selatan





> budjayz / budi / bekasi





> Ikut dooongg
> Baruna02 / Bina / Jakarta - Jagakarsa





> Gue Ikut Boleh ngak Om D? sekalian bawa product baru utk promosi?


 :Yo: Makasih On Tjendra, asiiik tambah rame dah siap promosi  :Yo: 

Pasti di kontak Om LDJ (Pak Ketua)...

Rekap...rekap.... ...

19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/budi/Bekas
26. Baruna02 / Bina / Jakarta - Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/?????/Jakarta


28. Lanjuuuut.... siapa menyusul... 

Registrasi : Tolong Koi-s ID/Nama/Tempat

Terima kasih

----------


## majin91

> 2006 - Beeeh.... founder neeeh... welcome...  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mantap nge gas terus pesertanya..hayuuu yang lwong dan mencari teman yg lebih bnyak..yuk ikutan..mumpung temu akbarnya dijakarta..wkwkkw  :Becky: 
nanti yg da pada master harus membimbing adik2 yg baru bljr sprti sya ya..hahaha  :Tongue: 
sukses terus KOI-S'ER ^^

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

ayo om2x target kita kalau bisa minimal 10% dari anggota kois forum... :Rockon:

----------


## Joedimas

mantabs bersemangat tinggi members kois semua

----------


## dattairadian

> Nge-per liat nomornya omm


Halah, bisa aja nih om leo..




> salut buat om datta....
> 
> ampe hafal no.id koi-s nya....
> 
> he he he....


Tinggal copas aja kok om.. Kebetulan saja (seperti juga beberapa teman yang lain) saya membuat signature sign saya di bawah dengan nomer KOI's ID saya  :: 




> 2006 - Beeeh.... founder neeeh... welcome...


 :Panda:

----------


## Yaniesbe

:Peace: Morning all.....Buka Lapak dulu..... Up... up....up...  :Peace: 


*PANITIA PELAKSANA TEMU AKABAR MEMBER KOI-S yaitu 

Ketua : Bpk Leo nick LDJ
Wakil Ketua 1 : Bpk Joe Dimas
Wakil Ketua 2 : Bpk Triwisnu 
Humas : Bpk Epoe , Bpk Ardy
**Sie SPG/ Pagar ayu : Bpk Slamet Kurniawan
*
*Acara : Sabtu, 26 April 2014, JI Expo Kemayoran (bersamaan dengan 8th KOI-s Festival)
*
 :Thumb:  *Hidup hanya 1x : Kapan lagi nonton festival koi terbesar, sambil ketemu 800 anggota koi-s*  :Thumb: 


RSVP - Registrasi Hadir :

1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe - Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas - Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi aka Gerry - Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites aka Han (Jakarta)
7. Slamet Kurniawan (Jakarta Selatan)
8. Dony Lesmana (Jakarta Timur)
9. Epoe/?????/ - Jakarta Barat 
10. Ardy / Jakarta ?
11. Stanleyjr.private - Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara - Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177
14. Gold/??????/?????
15. Mikaelsebastian
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti aka Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry - Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02 / Bina / Jakarta - Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/?????/Jakarta


28. Lanjuuuut.... siapa menyusul... 

Registrasi : Tolong Koi-s ID (name)/Nama Asli/Tempat

 :Couch2: PS : Have a nice week end.... :Couch2:

----------


## Yaniesbe

:Decision:  Up...up....hari ini siapa yang mau mendaftar lagi... kok sepi nih...  :Decision: 

28. ??????????????????????????????

----------


## rvidella

:Peace: Morning all.....Buka Lapak dulu..... Up... up....up...  :Peace: 


*PANITIA PELAKSANA TEMU AKABAR MEMBER KOI-S yaitu 

Ketua : Bpk Leo nick LDJ
Wakil Ketua 1 : Bpk Joe Dimas
Wakil Ketua 2 : Bpk Triwisnu 
Humas : Bpk Epoe , Bpk Ardy
**Sie SPG/ Pagar ayu : Bpk Slamet Kurniawan
*
*Acara : Sabtu, 26 April 2014, JI Expo Kemayoran (bersamaan dengan 8th KOI-s Festival)
*
 :Thumb:  *Hidup hanya 1x : Kapan lagi nonton festival koi terbesar, sambil ketemu 800 anggota koi-s*  :Thumb: 


RSVP - Registrasi Hadir :

1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe - Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas - Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi aka Gerry - Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites aka Han (Jakarta)
7. Slamet Kurniawan (Jakarta Selatan)
8. Dony Lesmana (Jakarta Timur)
9. Epoe/?????/ - Jakarta Barat 
10. Ardy / Jakarta ?
11. Stanleyjr.private - Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara - Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177
14. Gold/??????/?????
15. Mikaelsebastian
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti aka Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry - Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02 / Bina / Jakarta - Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/?????/Jakarta
28. rvidella/ Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta

29. Lanjuuuut.... siapa menyusul... 

Registrasi : Tolong Koi-s ID (name)/Nama Asli/Tempat

 :Couch2: PS : Have a nice week end.... :Couch2:

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

29. Vermikompos / hasanudin firmansyah / bandung

----------


## gizza

Hayuukkk syapa lagiiikkk....daftaarrr

----------


## ardy

ardy/Ardy Handrianto/Serpong

----------


## radithya

radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor

----------


## majin91

ayoooo yang bisa ikut..mari meramaikan..byr makin ramai dan seru  ^^  :Rockon:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

up up up.,...

----------


## epoe

Katanya Om Thundiez, dari Medan ........ mau ikut. :Flypig:

----------


## waterkeeper

RSVP - Registrasi Hadir :

1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe - Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas - Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi aka Gerry - Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites aka Han (Jakarta)
7. Slamet Kurniawan (Jakarta Selatan)
8. Dony Lesmana (Jakarta Timur)
9. Epoe/?????/ - Jakarta Barat 
10. Ardy / Jakarta ?
11. Stanleyjr.private - Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara - Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177
14. Gold/??????/?????
15. Mikaelsebastian
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti aka Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry - Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02 / Bina / Jakarta - Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/?????/Jakarta
28. rvidella/ Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos / hasanudin firmansyah / bandung
30. ardy/Ardy Handrianto/Serpong
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. .....

Registrasi : Tolong Koi-s ID (name)/Nama Asli/Tempat

----------


## Noki

Kalau cuma ingin hadir saja boleh gak ya? Mumpung lagi ada acara di Jakarta nih.

----------


## Yaniesbe

> Kalau cuma ingin hadir saja boleh gak ya? Mumpung lagi ada acara di Jakarta nih.


Boleh dong Om Noki....,
Yang kontest ikan kan yang punya ikan bagus, hehehehe....

Daftar yach...... ?
 :Hand: Kalau nggak kita yang ngeramein....siapa lagi... Betul nggak...? :Hand:

----------


## Yaniesbe

Om Thundiez dan tjokferry dari thread sebelah aku catat di sini ya Om

Bisa Info Nama Asli dan Tempat Om-om (Om Thundiez medan kan kalo gak salah..)
Nama asli diperlukan untuk pembuatan tag, selain nick koi's

Terima kasih

----------


## Yaniesbe

> RSVP - Registrasi Hadir :
> 
> 32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
> 33. .....
> 
> Registrasi : Tolong Koi-s ID (name)/Nama Asli/Tempat


Makasih Om Alvin, sudah bantu rekap..




> Om Thundiez dan tjokferry dari thread sebelah aku catat di sini ya Om
> 
> Bisa Info Nama Asli dan Tempat Om-om (Om Thundiez medan kan kalo gak salah..)
> Nama asli diperlukan untuk pembuatan tag, selain nick koi's
> 
> Terima kasih


Rekap Per hari ini :

RSVP - Registrasi Hadir :

1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe - Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas - Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi aka Gerry - Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites aka Han (Jakarta)
7. Slamet Kurniawan (Jakarta Selatan)
8. Dony Lesmana (Jakarta Timur)
9. Epoe/?????/ - Jakarta Barat 
10. Ardy / Jakarta ?
11. Stanleyjr.private - Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara - Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177
14. Gold/??????/?????
15. Mikaelsebastian
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti aka Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry - Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02 / Bina / Jakarta - Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/?????/Jakarta
28. rvidella/ Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos / hasanudin firmansyah / bandung
30. ardy/Ardy Handrianto/Serpong
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/?????????/?????????  

34. ???????? siapa menyusul.......?

Selamat pagi semua... semoga sukses ......

----------


## Joedimas

kalo bisa om om ini kasi data ke kita :
1 nama asli
2 alamat
3 no tlp
kayanya kita kita yg tergabung dalam panitia temu akbar pasti mudah menghubungi
sobat sobat kois semua.

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Makasih Om Alvin, sudah bantu rekap..
> 
> 
> 
> Rekap Per hari ini :
> 
> RSVP - Registrasi Hadir :
> 
> 1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
> ...


om admin....
koreksi,  no....  09 / 14 / 27 / 33 / 34

spt nya data2x nya masih belum lengkap....

----------


## bodil

Wah Om Baruna 02, sepertinya kita tetanggan deket niy yach...  :Wave: 

kapan2 bisa PV yah om... hehehehe :Bounce: 

kali aja nanti bisa jalan bareng ke pesta rakyat 8th koi festival - JI Expo Kemayoran...  :Peace:  :Couch2: 

 :Bump2:  sundull.... ayo siapa lagi ?

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Wah Om Baruna 02, sepertinya kita tetanggan deket niy yach... 
> 
> kapan2 bisa PV yah om... hehehehe
> 
> kali aja nanti bisa jalan bareng ke pesta rakyat 8th koi festival - JI Expo Kemayoran... 
> 
>  sundull.... ayo siapa lagi ?


up up up....

----------


## NiikanGatau

35. okeh siap ngiringan, soni-ikangatau/bdg(tetangga om joe).. tlp PM

----------


## baruna02

> Wah Om Baruna 02, sepertinya kita tetanggan deket niy yach... 
> 
> kapan2 bisa PV yah om... hehehehe
> 
> kali aja nanti bisa jalan bareng ke pesta rakyat 8th koi festival - JI Expo Kemayoran... 
> 
>  sundull.... ayo siapa lagi ?


Welcome banget om. 
Cuma kolam saya standar banget. Gak ada yg spesial om

----------


## bennytaruna

hadir.... bennytaruna/lippo cikarang, bekasi

----------


## Rizal61

> klbid, siapa tuch om... ??
> baru denger.....


iya... siapa?  :Rockon:

----------


## Rizal61

> RSVP - Registrasi Hadir :
> 
> 
> 32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
> 33. .....
> 
> Registrasi : Tolong Koi-s ID (name)/Nama Asli/Tempat


ini jangan RSVP... Ketua Bidang Kesejahteraan Member  ::   :Humble:

----------


## eyp.9706

Absen insyaallah hadir : Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Sdh 39 org... nexttt

----------


## limjohan

40. Lj /Koipalace/Jakarta

----------


## epoe

> 40. Lj /Koipalace/Jakarta


Gileeee ......... 4 dealer besar, sudah mau .................................. :Yawn:  :Sick: 

epoe/Eddy Purwanto/Jakarta Barat (soalnya jadi pertanyaan apa singkatannya)

----------


## Yaniesbe

Makasih Om...om....semua yang sudah update..
Demi koi-s....demi koi kita...hehehe....

Ntar direkap lagi....lagi otw...

----------


## Joedimas

mantabs demi kois siap bertugas semuanya   benar benar cinta kois hehehehe

----------


## edwin

Ikutan donkkk..... :Hippie: 
Edwin / Gading Serpong

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Makasih Om...om....semua yang sudah update..
> Demi koi-s....demi koi kita...hehehe....
> 
> Ntar direkap lagi....lagi otw...


indahnya kebersamaan....

----------


## NiikanGatau

Luar biasa antusias pengunjung Koi's dalam waktu 24 hampir tembus 2000..
[IMG][/IMG]

mungkin ini karena bertubi-tubi kegiatan yang aktif datang silih berganti... Salut..  :Ranger:

----------


## Joedimas

> Luar biasa antusias pengunjung Koi's dalam waktu 24 hampir tembus 2000..
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> mungkin ini karena bertubi-tubi kegiatan yang aktif datang silih berganti... Salut..


karena memang hanya kois yang pas di hatin kita
aku cinta kois karena keramahannya
aku cinta kois karena persahabatannya
aku cinta kois karena aku memang cinta koi heheheheheheh

----------


## NiikanGatau

> karena memang hanya kois yang pas di hatin kita
> aku cinta kois karena keramahannya
> aku cinta kois karena persahabatannya
> aku cinta kois karena aku memang cinta koi heheheheheheh


Target kumpul bersilaturahmi 10% sepertinya bakal sukses...  :Welcome:  :Welcome:

----------


## LDJ

> Target kumpul bersilaturahmi 10% sepertinya bakal sukses...


Amienn..datang ya om

----------


## donjuan

Sy ikut om

----------


## idul

mantap banget acaranya

----------


## epoe

*Number of Members:*  9,569
*Total Threads:* 14,158
*Total Posts:* 389,469
*Currently Online:* 293

karena memang hanya kois yang pas di hatin kita
aku cinta kois karena keramahannya
aku cinta kois karena persahabatannya
aku cinta kois karena aku memang cinta koi hehehehehehe ...
(sudah diciptakan lagu buat Koi-ser sekalian oleh Om Joe)

_Lha koq dapetin 10% saja ngga dapat ya ?_ ............. katanya bermanfaat, bisa pinter piara Koi, dan macam2 lainnya yang bisa didapatkan dari bergabung ke Koi-s.

Kalau dirata, Respon dan Komentar per anggota Koi-s : _38 komentar_, berarti cukup hidup khan ................ kalau dibandingkan dengan yg lain, rata2 : *5 komentar* (dapat statistik dari mana ni, ...... ada dech, Rahasia).

Koi-s dari luar Jabotabek taruh kata 50%, berarti 4,700 orang yg ada di sekitar Jakarta. .......   :Doh:

----------


## epoe

Coba tho .................... sangking semangatnya, agar aliran terputus (pompa) ........... Koi-s bela2in pake UPS, dan kolamnya juga .... yang penting piara Koi. Tanah terbatas boleh, tetapi hobby Koi jalan terus...... bahkan rela dimarahin istri, ..... ruang sempit, sempat2nya piara Koi. 
 :Flypig:

----------


## epoe

Kalau ikan sakit, konsultasi ke Koi's ..................... atau banyak lagi yang bisa bantu macam2, ttg pakan, kolam dan filter, kontes, dll.
Koi-s ngga pelit ...... bisa share, dan itu semangat Koi's .................... dari kita, untuk kita.  :Rockon:

----------


## epoe

Yang konsultasi Kolam ngga selesai2 ............... bongkar sana, bongkar sini .......................akhirnya jadi juga .....
Banyak dech manfaatnya ......................................... _muaaah Koi's._

----------


## Anggit

ck ck ck  ...memang KOIs gebrakannya selalu luarrr biasaa .... :Hail:  ..

hadir Pak Ketu ..

40.  LJ /Koipalace / Jakarta
41.  Edwin / Gading Serpong
42.  Anggit / Jakarta
43.  ..
44.  ..

----------


## Yaniesbe

> ck ck ck  ...memang KOIs gebrakannya selalu luarrr biasaa .... ..
> 
> hadir Pak Ketu ..
> 
> 40.  LJ /Koipalace / Jakarta
> 41.  Edwin / Gading Serpong
> 42.  Anggit / Jakarta
> 43.  ..
> 44.  ..


Top memang Om EPOE woro-woronya...

 :Yo:  :Yo:  Ini Om Anggit juga suhu juga pasti, seangkatan founder Koi's tahun gabungnya aja ...2007.. Salam kenal Om  :Yo:  :Yo: 

Ayo siapa lagi menyusul.... daftar hadir di Temu Akbar Anggota Koi's

----------


## jovie

Hadir ya om...

43. Jovie/yosep Suryana/ Cibubur..

----------


## Tjendra

eh...ngumpulnya dimana dan kapan nanti?
 :Pop2:

----------


## dutomo

44. Dutomo/ dipa/ jakbar

Hehe pas bgt nih angka favorit.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> eh...ngumpulnya dimana dan kapan nanti?


colek om T.....  :Peep:

----------


## Joedimas

[QUOTE=Anggit;389744]ck ck ck  ...memang KOIs gebrakannya selalu luarrr biasaa .... :Hail:  ..

hadir Pak Ketu ..

pa haji selamat malam apa khabarnya heheheheheheh

----------


## Tjendra

> colek om T.....


 Colek Balik Om S... :Love:

----------


## Joedimas

dalam acara temu akbar members kois nanti tgl 26 april bersamaan dengan acara kois festival nanti
banyak doorprize serta acara yang sangat mantabs
ada lucky draw  gratis langganan majalah 3 tahun serta masih banyak yang lainnya
yang jelas dapet kaos temu akbar hehehehehheheh  hayo semua gabung jangan lweatkan
aku cinta kois karna keramahanny 
aku cinta kois karena kebesamannya
aku cinta kois karena aku cinta koi heheheheheh

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Update2x..Pak Iman said bisa di tambahin tu....

----------


## LDJ

Untuk mengapresiasi kehadiran dan partisipasi dalam temu akbar koi-s member, maka teman2 akan memperoleh t-shirt Temu Akbar Member Koi-s sebagai kenang-kenangan (diusahakan FREE selama dukungan sponsor memadai..please welcome for any product and any business)
 :Welcome: 
..semoga acara ini menjadi lebih semarak dengan kepedulian kita semua..

Kami membuat SAYEMBARA DESAIN kaos Temu Akbar Member Koi-s, terbuka bagi semua member forum koi-s.
1. Kaos tersebut berbahan dasar warna putih dengan desain bebas menggambarkan kebersamaan-koi-saling berbagi.
2. Desain dan corak bebas, namun tetap menyisipkan space untuk sponsor 
3. Masa sayembara adalah 12 Februari - 18 Februari 2014 pk 24.00 waktu server koi-s
4. Desain dapat dikirimkan dengan posting di thread ini pada waktu tersebut
5. Nominasi yang masuk akan dinilai oleh teman2 panitia temu akbar yang dianggap paling mewakili spirit acara tersebut
6. Pengumuman pemenang beserta desainnya akan diposting pada 20 Februari 2014.
7. Pemenang akan memperoleh hadiah menarik (masih dibicarakan panitia dengan sponsor)..doakan saja hadiahnya 1 ekor koi improt serti..amieenn :Cool3: 
8. Hal-hal yang belum diatur akan ditetapkan kemudian untuk kepentingan bersama

Selamat berkreasi yaa...ditunggu karyanya
Salam Aku Cinta Koi-s

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> untuk mengapresiasi kehadiran dan partisipasi dalam temu akbar koi-s member, maka teman2 akan memperoleh t-shirt temu akbar member koi-s sebagai kenang-kenangan (diusahakan free selama dukungan sponsor memadai..please welcome for any product and any business)
> 
> ..semoga acara ini menjadi lebih semarak dengan kepedulian kita semua..
> 
> Kami membuat sayembara desain kaos temu akbar member koi-s, terbuka bagi semua member forum koi-s.
> 1. Kaos tersebut berbahan dasar warna putih dengan desain bebas menggambarkan kebersamaan-koi-saling berbagi.
> 2. Desain dan corak bebas, namun tetap menyisipkan space untuk sponsor 
> 3. Masa sayembara adalah 12 februari - 18 februari 2014 pk 24.00 waktu server koi-s
> 4. Desain dapat dikirimkan dengan posting di thread ini pada waktu tersebut
> ...


kerennnnnnnnn

----------


## NiikanGatau

> Untuk mengapresiasi kehadiran dan partisipasi dalam temu akbar koi-s member, maka teman2 akan memperoleh t-shirt Temu Akbar Member Koi-s sebagai kenang-kenangan (diusahakan FREE selama dukungan sponsor memadai..please welcome for any product and any business)
> 
> ..semoga acara ini menjadi lebih semarak dengan kepedulian kita semua..
> 
> Kami membuat SAYEMBARA DESAIN kaos Temu Akbar Member Koi-s, terbuka bagi semua member forum koi-s.
> 1. Kaos tersebut berbahan dasar warna putih dengan desain bebas menggambarkan kebersamaan-koi-saling berbagi.
> 2. Desain dan corak bebas, namun tetap menyisipkan space untuk sponsor 
> 3. Masa sayembara adalah 12 Februari - 18 Februari 2014 pk 24.00 waktu server koi-s
> 4. Desain dapat dikirimkan dengan posting di thread ini pada waktu tersebut
> ...


Maaf om leo,, ada sedikit pertanyaan takut nanti ada kejadian,,,
Apakah harus hasil karya sendiri atau boleh mengatas namakan hasil karya orang lain?

----------


## Monggalana

Duh.. Bs ikt ga ya

----------


## Yaniesbe

> om admin....
> koreksi,  no....  09 / 14 / 27 / 33 / 34
> 
> spt nya data2x nya masih belum lengkap....


Nick Om Epoe sudah aku update - Thanks Om Eddy (jadi tahu deh sekarang...)
Om Gold, Om Tjendra, Om Thundiez, Om Tjokferry... maaf perlu nama "asli" buat tag name nanti...





> 35. okeh siap ngiringan, soni-ikangatau/bdg(tetangga om joe).. tlp PM





> hadir.... bennytaruna/lippo cikarang, bekasi





> Absen insyaallah hadir : Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor





> 40. Lj /Koipalace/Jakarta


Terima kasih Om LJ

epoe/Eddy Purwanto/Jakarta Barat (soalnya jadi pertanyaan apa singkatannya)[/QUOTE]




> 34. Dede Wiharto





> Ikutan donkkk.....
> Edwin / Gading Serpong





> Hadir ya om...
> 
> 43. Jovie/yosep Suryana/ Cibubur..





> 44. Dutomo/ dipa/ jakbar
> 
> Hehe pas bgt nih angka favorit.





> Update2x..Pak Iman said bisa di tambahin tu....


Udah ditambahin di nomer 42 Om, pernah baca posting Pak Iman, tapi  lupa ada di thread mana yach..,  :Pray:  maaf  :Pray: 




> Duh.. Bs ikt ga ya


 :Hail: Ikut dong Om Julius..., pengin ketemu sama Senior nih..., book dulu waktunya tgl 26 untuk Koi-s,  :Tongue:  :Hail: 



RSVP & Registrasi Hadir :

1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe - Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas - Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi aka Gerry - Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites aka Han (Jakarta)
7. Slamet Kurniawan (Jakarta Selatan)
8. Dony Lesmana (Jakarta Timur)
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. Ardy / Jakarta ?
11. Stanleyjr.private - Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Chandra/??????
14. Gold/??????/?????
15. Mikaelsebastian/Mikael Sebastian/?????
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti aka Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry - Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02 / Bina / Jakarta - Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/?????/Jakarta
28. rvidella/ Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos / hasanudin firmansyah / bandung
30. ardy/Ardy Handrianto/Serpong
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/?????????/?????????
35. ikangatau/soni/Bandaung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace - Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong - Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/ Cibubur
42. Iman Said/ 
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto
44. Dutomo/Dipa/Jakarta Barat

Terima kasih buat members koi-s yang berkenan hadir...
Kalau ada yang terlewat, tolong reminder ya.....

*Saran : Registrasi hanya di thread ini....*

* KAPAN LAGI NONTON KOI FESTIVAL SAMBIL KETEMU 800 ORANG ANGGOTA KOI-S 

Registrasi : Nick ID Koi-s)/Nama/Asal, karena diperlukan untuk Name Tag

Lanjuuuuuuut yuuuuk ...

45. ???????????????????*

----------


## LDJ

> kerennnnnnnnn


Ga bisa tidur om..kena hipnotis hahaha

----------


## LDJ

> Maaf om leo,, ada sedikit pertanyaan takut nanti ada kejadian,,,
> Apakah harus hasil karya sendiri atau boleh mengatas namakan hasil karya orang lain?


Good Q om..
Karya orisinil & belum pernah dipublikasikan dimana pun.
Karya milik sendiri atau kolaborasi dengan orang lain, mohon sebutkan namanya sebagai penghargaan atas karyanya.

..many thanks

----------


## genadhi

daftar y om..

45. genadhi / bekasi.. terima kasih

----------


## LDJ

1. Kaos tersebut berbahan dasar warna putih dengan desain bebas menggambarkan : kebersamaan-koi-saling berbagi.
2. Desain dan corak bebas, namun tetap menyisipkan space untuk sponsor 
3. Masa sayembara adalah 12 Februari - 18 Februari 2014 pk 24.00 waktu server koi-s
4. Desain dapat dikirimkan dengan posting di thread ini pada waktu tersebut
5. Nominasi yang masuk akan dinilai oleh teman2 panitia temu akbar yang dianggap paling mewakili spirit acara tersebut
6. Pengumuman pemenang beserta desainnya akan diposting pada 20 Februari 2014 _dan bersifat mutlak_
7. Pemenang _diganjar hadiah 1 ekor tosai sakai serti (donasi wisata koi) + membership koi-s selama 2 tahun free majalah koi-s 12 edisi (donasi koismag)
8. Karya adalah milik sendiri dan atau kolaborasi karya pihak lain, selama orisinil. Bila berkolaborasi wajib menyebutkan/mencantumkan desainernya
_9. Hal-hal yang belum diatur akan ditetapkan kemudian untuk kepentingan bersama

Selamat berkarya... :Thumb: 

p.s. : bagi member yang bekerja atau memiliki usaha di bidang desain grafis/fashion juga diperkenankan menyumbangkan desainnya, akan dicantumkan sebagai sponsor dalam kaos tersebut, dan hadiah tetap milik member 
 :Flypig:

----------


## rvidella

> Duh.. Bs ikt ga ya


live from japan hahahahahaa koiser sejati ..... tetep buka kois walau di negri orang hahahaha

----------


## Yaniesbe

> Ga bisa tidur om..kena hipnotis hahaha


Hipnotis abrakadabur dengan airborne kah...?  :Doh:

----------


## frostbitez

ud mau diambil mantu sama breeder jepun jul om dodo

----------


## epoe

> ud mau diambil mantu sama breeder jepun jul om dodo


Nama-nya : _Dodo San_ ...............................  :Rockon:

----------


## frostbitez

> Nama-nya : _Dodo San_ ...............................


sebenernya agak rugi kalo angkat mantu om mongalana sama om dodo...kalo dari bodynya sih makannya banyak itu  :Heh:  :Heh:  :Heh:

----------


## Joedimas

> sebenernya agak rugi kalo angkat mantu om mongalana sama om dodo...kalo dari bodynya sih makannya banyak itu


hahahahhahahahahah

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> ud mau diambil mantu sama breeder jepun jul om dodo


wah udah resmi sama anaknya marudo yah? cocok banget

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Duh.. Bs ikt ga ya


lu nga ikut gue gimana yus..... :Love:

----------


## Wisata Koi

43 Wisata Koi / Dede Wiharto/ Cibubur

----------


## Wisata Koi

42. Imam Said / Jakarta Selatan

----------


## Joedimas

> 43 Wisata Koi / Dede Wiharto/ Cibubur


om dede terima kasih suport nya di temu akbar dengan 5 tosai sakainya
untuk di kc ochiba  hehehehehhehehhe

----------


## Wisata Koi

Sama2 Om Joedi....sukses u/ Koi's. .

----------


## Yaniesbe

Samurai Koi Surabaya (Om Eric), thank you.... atas registrasinya




> pemula ikutan ya. Eric Effendi surabaya. thank you

----------


## Dony Lesmana

44. Eric effendi surabaya
45. Wilson subandi jkt
46.  Indra MW tangerang
47. Julius widjaja from jepang
48. Daniel Susanto from jakarta
49. David Susanto from jakarta
50. Erwin widjaja from jakarta

----------


## Yaniesbe

> daftar y om..
> 
> 45. genadhi / bekasi.. terima kasih





> Samurai Koi Surabaya (Om Eric), thank you.... atas registrasinya





> 44. Eric effendi surabaya
> 45. Wilson subandi jkt
> 46.  Indra MW tangerang
> 47. Julius widjaja from jepang
> 48. Daniel Susanto from jakarta
> 49. David Susanto from jakarta
> 50. Erwin widjaja from jakarta



Om Donny, tak revisi dikit ya (nomer saja, biar betul urutannya)

45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi (Samurai Koi Surabaya)/Surabaya
47. Wilson Subandi / Jakarta
48. Indra MW / Tangerang
49. Julius Widjaja / Jepang
50. Daniel Susanto / Jakarta
51. David Susanto / Jakarta
52. Erwin widjaja /Jakarta

Terima kasih......

Registrasi : Nick Koi-s/Nama Asli/Asal (untuk keperluan name tag

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ralat .. Wilson dr malang

----------


## Yaniesbe

> Ralat .. Wilson dr malang


Oke Om, nanti di revisi di rekap berikutnya ya..

----------


## frostbitez

> Ralat .. Wilson dr malang


udah ga diakui org jkt suhu saya... :Boxing: 




> Samurai Koi Surabaya (Om Eric), thank you.... atas registrasinya


org surabaya dateng harus traktir lagi ya... :Becky:

----------


## dutomo

Wah nama saya di no 44 kok jadi ilang nih?

44 dutomo/ dipa/ jakbar

----------


## Yaniesbe

> Wah nama saya di no 44 kok jadi ilang nih?
> 
> 44 dutomo/ dipa/ jakbar


Masih ada Om, coba lihat di Page 14 atau di link berikut :
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...MAYORAN/page14

 :Rockon: Ada juga yach... penggemar angka 4, hehehe  :Rockon:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

up up up ......

sudah ter-registrasi 
no.52 orang....

----------


## frostbitez

hajar aja dip itu org sunter

----------


## dutomo

Oh iya om. Thank you.

Kalo 4 nya 2x kan hoki...hehehe

----------


## dutomo

Walah Han....ditenggelemin di kolam doi tar gue.

----------


## Aminghw

Mudah2an bisa hadir
Daftar :aming hadiwijaya / makassar

----------


## showa

sudah sampai mana nih........................., ayo di lanjut pendaftarannya.

----------


## Spectrum Koi

> *TEMU AKBAR MEMBER KOI-S di 8th KOI-S FESTIVAL 25-26 April JI EXPO KEMAYORAN*
> 
> Diresmikan ........ tanggal 6 Febr 2014, yang daftar sudah 26 orang. Apalagi kalau 2,5 bulan lagi ........... kali2an saja, 75 hari kali 25 === udah ketutup targetnya, 800 orang.
> bayangkan, 800 peserta potret bareng ! ........... seluas lap basket.
> Disediakan lelang ...... kayak di Jepung, pernak-pernik koi dan konsultasi bebas, ...belum pernah, bayangkan komunitas koi ..... sebanyak gini, tumplek blek ......


Mantapzzz om epoe semoga lancar acaranya...

----------


## Joedimas

om yaniesbe di lanjut lagi rekab nya heheheheheheheh
ayo terus maju pantang lelah dan pantang mundur
aku cinta kois karena keramahannya
aku cinta kois karena kebersamaannya
aku cinta kois karena aku cinta koi.

----------


## Spectrum Koi

mudah-mudahan bisa hadir dan di usahakan hadir...
pesen kursi 2 ya om panitia he he he he....

----------


## Joedimas

> mudah-mudahan bisa hadir dan di usahakan hadir...
> pesen kursi 2 ya om panitia he he he he....


siap nanti di daftarkan atas nama siapa nih.......

----------


## Yaniesbe

> Om Gold, Om Tjendra, Om Thundiez, Om Tjokferry... maaf perlu nama "asli" buat tag name nanti...





> Mudah2an bisa hadir
> Daftar :aming hadiwijaya / makassar





> mudah-mudahan bisa hadir dan di usahakan hadir...
> pesen kursi 2 ya om panitia he he he he....


RSVP & Registrasi Hadir :

1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe - Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas - Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi aka Gerry - Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites aka Han (Jakarta)
7. Slamet Kurniawan (Jakarta Selatan)
8. Dony Lesmana (Jakarta Timur)
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. Ardy / Jakarta ?
11. Stanleyjr.private - Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Chandra/??????
14. Gold/??????/?????
15. Mikaelsebastian/Mikael Sebastian/?????
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti aka Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry - Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02 / Bina / Jakarta - Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/?????/Jakarta
28. rvidella/ Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos / hasanudin firmansyah / bandung
30. ardy/Ardy Handrianto/Serpong
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/?????????/?????????
35. ikangatau/soni/Bandaung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace - Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong - Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/ Cibubur
42. Iman Said/ 
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto
44. Dutomo/Dipa/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi (Samurai Koi Surabaya)/Surabaya
47. Wilson Subandi / Jakarta
48. Indra MW / Tangerang
49. Julius Widjaja / Jepang
50. Daniel Susanto / Jakarta
51. David Susanto / Jakarta
52. Erwin widjaja /Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya /Makassar
54. Spectrum Koi - Serpong/Tangerang
55. Spectrum Koi - Serpong/Tangerang


Terima kasih buat members koi-s yang berkenan hadir...
Kalau ada yang terlewat, tolong reminder ya.....

*Saran : Registrasi hanya di thread ini....*

* KAPAN LAGI NONTON KOI FESTIVAL SAMBIL KETEMU 800 ORANG ANGGOTA KOI-S 

Registrasi : Nick ID Koi-s)/Nama/Asal, karena diperlukan untuk Name Tag

*Terima kasih......

Registrasi : Nick Koi-s/Nama Asli/Asal (untuk keperluan name tag*

56. ????????? ........Lanjuuuuuuut .....
*

----------


## epoe

*Dimulai tanggal 6 Februari 2014*, pengumumannya ............................................... ini sudah tanggal 13 Februari 2014, jadi 7 hari ............ rata-rata *55 peserta* / 7 = ya rata2 8.

Tinggal 2,5 bulan lagi; jadi ...... (bisa dikatakan rate-nya menurun, rata2 5 peserta) = 375 peserta + 55 peserta = *430 peserta*.  Waaah jauh panggang dari api ................... makanya terus Promosi-nya (asal tidak membabi-buta).........  :Rockon: 

 :Painkiller:  :Painkiller:  :Painkiller:

----------


## epoe

Siapa saja yang punya kenalan piara KOI, terutama yang di Jabotabek ................... tolong diminta daftar, satu hari saja .... tangal 26 April 2014 (sempatkan datang).

Saya punya ...... engh ......... sudah terdaftar semua (yang aktif di Koi's) kecuali 3 orang. 

 :Thumb:

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hehehe.... Kalau dilihat statistik members, banyak juga yang inactive Om...

 :High5:  Perlu bantuan blast email kali dari Om Admin Forum  :High5:

----------


## epoe

*Belum lagi yang terlibat di Koi's* (Moderator, seluruh kru Koi's, pengurus Koi's, dll.)

*Dealer* yang terdaftar di Koi's, terutama yang di Jabotabek ................ kan banyak tuh.

 :Blabla:   :Hand:   :Cool3:   :Happy:   :Rockon:

----------


## Joedimas

[QUOTE=epoe;390138]*Dimulai tanggal 6 Februari 2014*, pengumumannya ............................................... ini sudah tanggal 13 Februari 2014, jadi 7 hari ............ rata-rata *55 peserta* / 7 = ya rata2 8.

Tinggal 2,5 bulan lagi; jadi ...... (bisa dikatakan rate-nya menurun, rata2 5 peserta) = 375 peserta + 55 peserta = *430 peserta*.  Waaah jauh panggang dari api ................... makanya terus Promosi-nya (asal tidak membabi-buta).........  :Rockon: 

RRRUUUUAR biasa perhitungan matematika yg begitu mantabs om epoe hehehheheh

----------


## Joedimas

om yaniesbe  tolong setiap ngerekap
dan setiap kita gaungkan temu akbar ini
diatas di tulis semboyan kita:
Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat.

----------


## epoe

*Dari Spectrum Koi :*

1. *Melly/BSD*
2. ......

----------


## NiikanGatau

> *Number of Members:*  9,569
> *Total Threads:* 14,158
> *Total Posts:* 389,469
> *Currently Online:* 293
> 
> karena memang hanya kois yang pas di hatin kita
> aku cinta kois karena keramahannya
> aku cinta kois karena persahabatannya
> aku cinta kois karena aku memang cinta koi hehehehehehe ...
> ...


mungkin yang aktik memang kurang adri 50% jadi target 10% dari 50% om EP.....



> Coba tho .................... sangking semangatnya, agar aliran terputus (pompa) ........... Koi-s bela2in pake UPS, dan kolamnya juga .... yang penting piara Koi. Tanah terbatas boleh, tetapi hobby Koi jalan terus...... bahkan rela dimarahin istri, ..... ruang sempit, sempat2nya piara Koi.





> _Hidup hanya 1x,
> 
> Kenapa ngga piara KOI ................_......


Racun pedas level 10.... :Flame:  :Flame:  :Bathbaby:

----------


## epoe

> mungkin yang aktik memang kurang adri 50% jadi target 10% dari 50% om EP.....
> 
> Racun pedas level 10....


Om Sony,
lha ...kan promosi.  :Yo:

----------


## NiikanGatau

> Om Sony,
> lha ...kan promosi.


hayu urang ramekeun mangga diantos, bangunin yg lain...  :Welcome: 
jangan lupa cantumkan nomor urut pendaftaran... 
1....
2... dst
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya /Makassar
54. Spectrum Koi - Serpong/Tangerang
55. Spectrum Koi - Serpong/Tangerang
56. .........................
57. .........................
58. ......................... dst
Silahkan dilanjut...............

Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat... :Grouphug:

----------


## dattairadian

> RSVP & Registrasi Hadir :
> 
> 1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
> 2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
> 3. Yaniesbe - Situbondo 
> 4. Joe Dimas - Cihanjuang aka Bandung
> 5. Gizza Koi aka Gerry - Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
> 6. Frostbites aka Han (Jakarta)
> 7. Slamet Kurniawan (Jakarta Selatan)
> ...


Mohon dicek kembali rekapannya, ada beberapa yang kelewat, ada yang double...




> ck ck ck  ...memang KOIs gebrakannya selalu luarrr biasaa .... ..
> 
> hadir Pak Ketu ..
> 
> 40.  LJ /Koipalace / Jakarta
> 41.  Edwin / Gading Serpong
> 42.  Anggit / Jakarta
> 43.  ..
> 44.  ..





> Hadir ya om...
> 
> 43. Jovie/yosep Suryana/ Cibubur..

----------


## rizqiirawan

rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan/Bogor

----------


## Monggalana

G nunggu nomor cantik 69 aja..

----------


## frostbitez

> G nunggu nomor cantik 69 aja..


49 noh japan boy

----------


## Monggalana

Ud lwt akb48

----------


## Monggalana

Knp julius widjaja di jpg.. tambah benny tropikal koi bandung

----------


## NiikanGatau

Double kill

----------


## NiikanGatau

> Knp julius widjaja di jpg.. tambah benny tropikal koi bandung


ada titip salam dari vieska koi cimareme,,

----------


## frostbitez

> Knp julius widjaja di jpg.. tambah benny tropikal koi bandung


julius wijaya udah ga diterima dijakarta...makannya banyak

----------


## Yaniesbe

> Knp julius widjaja di jpg.. tambah benny tropikal koi bandung


 :Hail:  :Hail:  Waduh Om... Sorry ya.... berarti data Om Dony L salah ya... Saya nge-rekap dari postnya Om Dony.  :Hail:  :Hail:

----------


## cucu_ak

56.Cucu_ak

----------


## Yaniesbe

> Mohon dicek kembali rekapannya, ada beberapa yang kelewat, ada yang double...


Terima kasih Om Datta... aku recheck dan revisi rekapnya ... (kalau masih ada yang keliru silahkan info di thread ini lagi)
Nomer 10 double dengan nomer 30 (Om Ardy)
Registrasi Om Anggit, aku taruh di nomer 30

Silahkan members yang merasa mendaftar tapi belum tertulis, untuk reminder lagi


*"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.." (JD,*  :Biggrin1: )





> rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan/Bogor





> Knp julius widjaja di jpg.. tambah benny tropikal koi bandung





> julius wijaya udah ga diterima dijakarta...makannya banyak


Hahaha... ternyata ini guyonan para suhu yah...., kirain beneran... Maaf ya Om Jul...

Revisi rekap daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :

1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe - Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas - Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi aka Gerry - Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites aka Han (Jakarta)
7. Slamet Kurniawan (Jakarta Selatan)
8. Dony Lesmana (Jakarta Timur)
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Handrianto/Serpong
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stenley - Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Chandra/??????
14. Gold/??????/?????
15. Mikaelsebastian/Mikael Sebastian/Jakarta ???
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti aka Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry - Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02 / Bina / Jakarta - Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/?????/Jakarta
28. rvidella/ Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos / hasanudin firmansyah / bandung
30. Anggit/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/?????????/?????????
35. ikangatau/soni/Bandaung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace - Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong - Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/ Cibubur
42. Iman Said/ 
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto
44. Dutomo/Dipa/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi (Samurai Koi Surabaya)/Surabaya
47. Wilson Subandi / Jakarta
48. Indra MW / Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja /Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto / Jakarta
51. David Susanto / Jakarta
52. Erwin widjaja /Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya /Makassar
54. Melly (Spectrum Koi) - Serpong/Tangerang
55. Reserve (Spectrum Koi) - Serpong/Tangeran
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Galery/Bogor56

*57. ????????????? Siapa menyusul.....*

----------


## Markoi

57 Markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko 
dress code nya apa ya  ::

----------


## Markoi

eh kurang asalnya...dari Bogor

----------


## Yaniesbe

> Knp julius widjaja di jpg.. tambah benny tropikal koi bandung





> 56.Cucu_ak


Bisa nama lengkap dan asal Om Cucu+ak...?




> 57 Markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko 
> dress code nya apa ya





> eh kurang asalnya...dari Bogor


Pagi Om Yohanes, apa khabar... ?
Nanti dapat kaos Om..., biar kompak kata Om Leo  :Happy: 
(mungkin kaos ada logo sponsornya ....  :Happy: )
Makasih registrasinya


Tambahan pagi ini :

57. Benny - Tropokal Koi/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/???????/??????
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor

*60. ?????? Lanjuuuuut.....
*
*"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.." (JD, )*

----------


## Joedimas

ayo inga inga TEMU AKBAR 26 april
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## chandrab1177

13.Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur

----------


## Joedimas

> 13.Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur


sosialisasikan lagi ke temen temen kois yg lain om
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## epoe

> 57 Markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko 
> dress code nya apa ya


Dress code : kaos Koi's ..................................................  ..

----------


## Joedimas

> Dress code : kaos Koi's ..................................................  ..


dapet topi juga ngak om epoe?
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## bodil

hayuuu hayuuu... bump bump up up up...  :Bump2:  :Bump2: 

ada dress code kaos koi's juga ...  :Cool3:  :Love:  

nga sabar liat design kaosnya... hehehehe... keuren2 pastinya...  :Rockon:  :Photo: 


ngumpul ruame2  :Hug:  :Grouphug:   :Drum:

----------


## Joedimas

> hayuuu hayuuu... bump bump up up up... 
> 
> ada dress code kaos koi's juga ...  
> 
> nga sabar liat design kaosnya... hehehehe... keuren2 pastinya... 
> 
> 
> ngumpul ruame2


jangan lupa juga om biar koisfest nya sukses suport entry ikannya ya
bersatu kita kuat bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Samurai Koi Surabaya

> udah ga diakui org jkt suhu saya...
> 
> 
> 
> org surabaya dateng harus traktir lagi ya...


wakakakaka siappp broooo  :Cheer2:

----------


## Joedimas

> wakakakaka siappp broooo


om Eric efendi kayanya harus hadir juga nih hehehehehheh
bersatu kita kuat 
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## majin91

oh iya..saya kalau hadir aja tpi gk entry ikan gpp kan ya?lom bsa tmpil dshow ikan saya..maklum..newbie..hahah

----------


## majin91

> Dress code : kaos Koi's ..................................................  ..


om Epoe..klo lom punya gmn?wkwkwk

----------


## bodil

> jangan lupa juga om biar koisfest nya sukses suport entry ikannya ya
> bersatu kita kuat bersama kois kita hebat


Malu Om Joe... wkwkwkwk  :Hail: 
ikannya masih lokalan... dan masih nubie...  :Humble: hehehe  :Caked:   :Bathbaby: 
pinginnya kenal2an sm om-om sifu smuanya aja.. hiuehiuehiue...  :Yo:  :Photo:

----------


## Joedimas

> Malu Om Joe... wkwkwkwk 
> ikannya masih lokalan... dan masih nubie... hehehe  
> pinginnya kenal2an sm om-om sifu smuanya aja.. hiuehiuehiue...


jangan malu malu om gabung aja gratis ko dapet kaos lagi
suport entry ikan cuma meramaikan 
kalah menang yang penting silahturomo om
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Joedimas

Revisi rekap daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :

1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe - Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas - Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi aka Gerry - Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites aka Han (Jakarta)
7. Slamet Kurniawan (Jakarta Selatan)
8. Dony Lesmana (Jakarta Timur)
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Handrianto/Serpong
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stenley - Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Chandra/??????
14. Gold/??????/?????
15. Mikaelsebastian/Mikael Sebastian/Jakarta ???
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti aka Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry - Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02 / Bina / Jakarta - Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/?????/Jakarta
28. rvidella/ Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos / hasanudin firmansyah / bandung
30. Anggit/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/?????????/?????????
35. ikangatau/soni/Bandaung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace - Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong - Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/ Cibubur
42. Iman Said/ 
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto
44. Dutomo/Dipa/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi (Samurai Koi Surabaya)/Surabaya
47. Wilson Subandi / Jakarta
48. Indra MW / Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja /Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto / Jakarta
51. David Susanto / Jakarta
52. Erwin widjaja /Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya /Makassar
54. Melly (Spectrum Koi) - Serpong/Tangerang
55. Reserve (Spectrum Koi) - Serpong/Tangeran
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Galery/Bogor56

*57. ????????????? Siapa menyusul.....
ayo siapa lagi yang mau daftar heheheheheh
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat*

----------


## Joedimas

waduh pada kemana nih om ldj om wisnu om epoe ama om yaniesbe
om donny ama om slamet juga ngak ada hik hik hik hik
jadi sendirian sepi
besatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

tenang... semua tadi lagi bobo siang biar bisa begadang... hehehehe

----------


## Joedimas

> tenang... semua tadi lagi bobo siang biar bisa begadang... hehehehe


om leo om epoe om yaniesbe dimanakah dikau berada  hehehhehehehe
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## epoe

siaaap, baru ngomporin Lelang Om Helmy  :Rockon:

----------


## epoe

> dapet topi juga ngak om epoe?
> bersatu kita kuat
> bersama kois kita hebat


Tergantung sponsornya, Yang Kaos ............................boleh. Kalau Topi yang mau juga boleh ........................... :Happy:

----------


## epoe

> hayuuu hayuuu... bump bump up up up... 
> 
> ada dress code kaos koi's juga ...  
> 
> nga sabar liat design kaosnya... hehehehe... keuren2 pastinya... 
> 
> 
> ngumpul ruame2


Pastinya .......................... urang Bandung ! :Hand:

----------


## epoe

> om Epoe..klo lom punya gmn?wkwkwk


MAKANYA ...... diusahakan gratis (cari sponsornya dulu), jadi pakai apapun .... begitu datang, copot baju dan ganti Kaos Koi (design nya keren, urang Bandung).
makanya daftar tho .........................karena mau konfirmasi, jangan jangan kelebihan ... :Happy:

----------


## Joedimas

om epoe tungguin kantor TEMU AKBAR YA  aku mau bobo hehehheheh
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## pawira leo

Daftar ya pawira leo/jakarta barat

----------


## Yaniesbe

> waduh pada kemana nih om ldj om wisnu om epoe ama om yaniesbe
> om donny ama om slamet juga ngak ada hik hik hik hik
> jadi sendirian sepi
> besatu kita kuat
> bersama kois kita hebat


Maksud hati nungguin Om... apa daya ketiduran...

Gantian shift malem deh Om Joe.....
Wah Om Epoe... penunggu warung paling setia....




> Daftar ya pawira leo/jakarta barat

----------


## majin91

> MAKANYA ...... diusahakan gratis (cari sponsornya dulu), jadi pakai apapun .... begitu datang, copot baju dan ganti Kaos Koi (design nya keren, urang Bandung).
> makanya daftar tho .........................karena mau konfirmasi, jangan jangan kelebihan ...


oya om Epoe...wkwkkw..sesama jakarta Barat toh kita..wwkwkwk..sblumnya salam kenal om Epoe..saya udah dftr kok di 15 besar absennya ^^
wah mantep dong..smoga aja sponsornya besar2 ya..hahaha

----------


## Joedimas

selamat pagi rekan rekan panitia TEMU AKBAR  saya tetap semangat
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Joedimas

om yanisbe kemana aja ko di tinggalin ini kantor heheheheheh
rekap lagi om yaniesbe
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## epoe

pagi banget bangunnya ........................ jangan2 ngga tidur .................  :Rockon: 
_bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat 						_

----------


## epoe

> oya om Epoe...wkwkkw..sesama jakarta Barat toh kita..wwkwkwk..sblumnya salam kenal om Epoe..saya udah dftr kok di 15 besar absennya ^^
> wah mantep dong..smoga aja sponsornya besar2 ya..hahaha


Rumahnya dimana Om Majin ............................................ sy dekat Kec.Kb Jeruk

----------


## Joedimas

> pagi banget bangunnya ........................ jangan2 ngga tidur ................. 
> _bersatu kita kuat
> bersama kois kita hebat                        _


hahahahahaha semalem tumben aku bisa tidur cepet om hehehehehh
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Yaniesbe

Pagi Om... JD dan Om EP

Salam dan koer semangat koi-s 
_bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

_ :Biggrin1: 

Have a nice weekend semua

----------


## Joedimas

Mari di mainkan lagi om yanie
dan di rekap kembali yang sudah daftar heheheheheh
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Yaniesbe

> 13.Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur


Makasih Om Bram




> Daftar ya pawira leo/jakarta barat


*All.... rekap per hari ini..... :
Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*

1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe - Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas - Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi aka Gerry - Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites aka Han (Jakarta)
7. Slamet Kurniawan (Jakarta Selatan)
8. Dony Lesmana (Jakarta Timur)
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Handrianto/Serpong
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stenley - Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur
14. Gold/??????/?????
15. Mikaelsebastian/Mikael Sebastian/Jakarta ???
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti aka Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry - Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02 / Bina / Jakarta - Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/?????/Jakarta
28. rvidella/ Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos / hasanudin firmansyah / bandung
30. Anggit/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/?????????/?????????
35. ikangatau/soni/Bandaung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace - Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong - Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/ Cibubur
42. Iman Said/ 
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto
44. Dutomo/Dipa/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi (Samurai Koi Surabaya)/Surabaya
47. Wilson Subandi / Jakarta
48. Indra MW / Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja /Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto / Jakarta
51. David Susanto / Jakarta
52. Erwin widjaja /Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya /Makassar
54. Melly (Spectrum Koi) - Serpong/Tangerang
55. Reserve (Spectrum Koi) - Serpong/Tangeran
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Galery/Bogor56
57. Benny - Tropokal Koi/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/???????/??????
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor
60. pawira leo/Prawira Leo/Jakarta Barat


*61. ?????? Lanjuuuuut.....siapa menyusul.. ?????

*
*"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."*[/QUOTE]


Have a nice weekend semua

----------


## LDJ

> 1. Kaos tersebut berbahan dasar warna putih dengan desain bebas menggambarkan : kebersamaan-koi-saling berbagi.
> 2. Desain dan corak bebas, namun tetap menyisipkan space untuk sponsor 
> 3. Masa sayembara adalah 12 Februari - 18 Februari 2014 pk 24.00 waktu server koi-s
> 4. Desain dapat dikirimkan dengan posting di thread ini pada waktu tersebut
> 5. Nominasi yang masuk akan dinilai oleh teman2 panitia temu akbar yang dianggap paling mewakili spirit acara tersebut
> 6. Pengumuman pemenang beserta desainnya akan diposting pada 20 Februari 2014 _dan bersifat mutlak_
> 7. Pemenang _diganjar hadiah 1 ekor tosai sakai serti (donasi wisata koi) + membership koi-s selama 2 tahun free majalah koi-s 12 edisi (donasi koismag)
> 8. Karya adalah milik sendiri dan atau kolaborasi karya pihak lain, selama orisinil. Bila berkolaborasi wajib menyebutkan/mencantumkan desainernya
> _9. Hal-hal yang belum diatur akan ditetapkan kemudian untuk kepentingan bersama
> ...


Up up.. 3 days to go om
Coret2 sketsa sdikit..kaya bikin sket kolam
Eh tau2 dapet hadiah tosai + free member 2 th

----------


## Joedimas

mantab om yanie   om leo kapan kita ngupie bareng lagi
sambil ngobrol ngobrol lagi tentang acara TEMU AKBAR nih??????
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Joedimas

> Forum KOI-S yg Luar biasa
> 
> Menindak lanjuti pertemuan warung kopi di Zoom Cafe Flavor Bliss , maka teman2 yg berkumpul sepakat menggelar TEMU AKBAR MEMBER KOI-S FORUM bersamaan dengan pengadaan acara 8th KOI-S FESTIVAL pada tanggal 25-26 April 2014.
> 
> TEMU AKBAR tersebut akan berlangsung pada hari SABTU pada TANGGAL 26 APRIL 2014 mulai pukul 12.00 siang .
> 
> Biasanya pada saat penjurian ikan kecil maka kita hanya bisa menunggu , duduk manis .. Maka sekarang ada acara TEMU AKBAR MEMBER FORUM KOI-S.
> 
> Pada acara tersebut akan diadakan PENGHARGAAN PENGHARGAAN BERGENGSI yg bersifat Casual seperti :
> ...


ayo daftarkan segera gratis dan dapat kaos pula
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Joedimas

om leo om wisnu om epoe om yanie hayu kita ngupie lagi
sambil bahas acara hehehhehehe

----------


## Joedimas

wah pada weekend kayanya neeh sepi amat

----------


## Joedimas

INGA!!! INGA!!! INGA!!!! selalu pada motto kita 
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Joedimas

deh bener bener cuma aku ya yang on hehehehhehe
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Joedimas

Mari di mainkan lagi om yanie
dan di rekap kembali yang sudah daftar heheheheheh
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Joedimas

_ Originally Posted by Dony Lesmana 
Forum KOI-S yg Luar biasa

Menindak lanjuti pertemuan warung kopi di Zoom Cafe Flavor Bliss , maka teman2 yg berkumpul sepakat menggelar TEMU AKBAR MEMBER KOI-S FORUM bersamaan dengan pengadaan acara 8th KOI-S FESTIVAL pada tanggal 25-26 April 2014.

TEMU AKBAR tersebut akan berlangsung pada hari SABTU pada TANGGAL 26 APRIL 2014 mulai pukul 12.00 siang .

Biasanya pada saat penjurian ikan kecil maka kita hanya bisa menunggu , duduk manis .. Maka sekarang ada acara TEMU AKBAR MEMBER FORUM KOI-S.

Pada acara tersebut akan diadakan PENGHARGAAN PENGHARGAAN BERGENGSI yg bersifat Casual seperti :

a. Member paling aktif posting priode 2013 .
b. Member paling Lucu
c. Member paling POPULER 
dan masih banyak kategori kategori lainnya yg akan disusun PANITIA TAK ( TEMU AKBAR KOI-S )

kalau member paling ganteng mungkin tidak ada krn sdh jelas pemenangnya 

Pada acara TEMU AKBAR itu juga akan diadakan lelang lelang ikan berkualitas dari 4 Main sponsor 8th KOI-S FESTIVAL.

Nah untuk acara detailnya pada pertemuan warung kopi kemarin telah ditunjuk PANITIA PELAKSANA TEMU AKABAR MEMBER KOI-S yaitu 

Ketua : Bpk Leo nick LDJ
Wakil Ketua 1 : Bpk Joe Dimas
Wakil Ketua 2 : Bpk Triwisnu 
Humas : Bpk Epoe , Bpk Ardy
Sie SPG/ Pagar ayu : Bpk Slamet kurniawan.

Nanti panitia inilah yg akan bekerja mengumpulkan para member member KOI-S dari seluruh Nusantara.

Target Kita tidak muluk2 bisa mengumpulkan 10 % dari Member FORUM KOI-S yg ada pada saat ini.

Nah untuk lebih terdengar gaungnya alangkah baiknya kita di thread ini memperkenalkan wajah2 kita yg ganteng2 dan siapa tau ada yg cantik, biar pas ketemu kita bisa kenal...

Silahkan diisi RSVP dibawah ini bagi om om dan tante tante yg akan hadir :

1. Dony Lesmana

lanjutttttt

_

ayo daftarkan segera gratis dan dapat kaos pula
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Joedimas

*All.... rekap per hari ini..... :
Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*

1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe - Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas - Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi aka Gerry - Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites aka Han (Jakarta)
7. Slamet Kurniawan (Jakarta Selatan)
8. Dony Lesmana (Jakarta Timur)
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Handrianto/Serpong
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stenley - Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur
14. Gold/??????/?????
15. Mikaelsebastian/Mikael Sebastian/Jakarta ???
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti aka Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry - Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02 / Bina / Jakarta - Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/?????/Jakarta
28. rvidella/ Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos / hasanudin firmansyah / bandung
30. Anggit/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/?????????/?????????
35. ikangatau/soni/Bandaung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace - Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong - Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/ Cibubur
42. Iman Said/ 
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto
44. Dutomo/Dipa/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi (Samurai Koi Surabaya)/Surabaya
47. Wilson Subandi / Jakarta
48. Indra MW / Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja /Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto / Jakarta
51. David Susanto / Jakarta
52. Erwin widjaja /Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya /Makassar
54. Melly (Spectrum Koi) - Serpong/Tangerang
55. Reserve (Spectrum Koi) - Serpong/Tangeran
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Galery/Bogor56
57. Benny - Tropokal Koi/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/???????/??????
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor
60. pawira leo/Prawira Leo/Jakarta Barat


*61. ?????? Lanjuuuuut.....siapa menyusul.. ?????


"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."[/QUOTE]


Have a nice weekend semua*

----------


## Yaniesbe

Ayo.... ayo... siapa lagi...

 :Mad2:  :Mad2:  Hari ini lapak sepi neeeh.... pada nggak ada yang daftar......  :Mad2:  :Mad2: 

*"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."*

----------


## Joedimas

> Ayo.... ayo... siapa lagi...
> 
>  Hari ini lapak sepi neeeh.... pada nggak ada yang daftar...... 
> 
> *"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."*


hahahhaha lagi mikir om yannie
alias lagi pada ngajuin cuti hehehehheh
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Joedimas

Did you find this post helpful?  | _
 Originally Posted by LDJ 
1. Kaos tersebut berbahan dasar warna putih dengan desain bebas menggambarkan : kebersamaan-koi-saling berbagi.
2. Desain dan corak bebas, namun tetap menyisipkan space untuk sponsor 
3. Masa sayembara adalah 12 Februari - 18 Februari 2014 pk 24.00 waktu server koi-s
4. Desain dapat dikirimkan dengan posting di thread ini pada waktu tersebut
5. Nominasi yang masuk akan dinilai oleh teman2 panitia temu akbar yang dianggap paling mewakili spirit acara tersebut
6. Pengumuman pemenang beserta desainnya akan diposting pada 20 Februari 2014 dan bersifat mutlak
7. Pemenang diganjar hadiah 1 ekor tosai sakai serti (donasi wisata koi) + membership koi-s selama 2 tahun free majalah koi-s 12 edisi (donasi koismag)
8. Karya adalah milik sendiri dan atau kolaborasi karya pihak lain, selama orisinil. Bila berkolaborasi wajib menyebutkan/mencantumkan desainernya
9. Hal-hal yang belum diatur akan ditetapkan kemudian untuk kepentingan bersama

Selamat berkarya...

p.s. : bagi member yang bekerja atau memiliki usaha di bidang desain grafis/fashion juga diperkenankan menyumbangkan desainnya, akan dicantumkan sebagai sponsor dalam kaos tersebut, dan hadiah tetap milik member 


_

bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## majin91

> Rumahnya dimana Om Majin ............................................ sy dekat Kec.Kb Jeruk


saya di pedongkelan om Epoe...wkwkkw..wah nanti mampir2 dong...klo om yg kerumah saya..saya yg malu ntr  :Fear:  :Fear: haha

----------


## dutomo

Hanya saran, gak tau kmrn sdh sempet dibahas atau belum. Disediain name tag utk tulis nick kois dan nama asli. Sticker saja gak usah mahal2.

----------


## abe

> Did you find this post helpful?  | _
>  Originally Posted by LDJ 
> 1. Kaos tersebut berbahan dasar warna putih dengan desain bebas menggambarkan : kebersamaan-koi-saling berbagi.
> 2. Desain dan corak bebas, namun tetap menyisipkan space untuk sponsor 
> 3. Masa sayembara adalah 12 Februari - 18 Februari 2014 pk 24.00 waktu server koi-s
> 4. Desain dapat dikirimkan dengan posting di thread ini pada waktu tersebut
> 5. Nominasi yang masuk akan dinilai oleh teman2 panitia temu akbar yang dianggap paling mewakili spirit acara tersebut
> 6. Pengumuman pemenang beserta desainnya akan diposting pada 20 Februari 2014 dan bersifat mutlak
> 7. Pemenang diganjar hadiah 1 ekor tosai sakai serti (donasi wisata koi) + membership koi-s selama 2 tahun free majalah koi-s 12 edisi (donasi koismag)
> ...



Mantab Om...
Moga bisa hadir

----------


## Yaniesbe

> Hanya saran, gak tau kmrn sdh sempet dibahas atau belum. Disediain name tag utk tulis nick kois dan nama asli. Sticker saja gak usah mahal2.



Akan disiapkan Panitia Om Dipa,

Makanya saat registrasi ini..., diminta Nick Kois ID/Nama Lengkap/Asal
Jadi sekalian bisa kenal satu area...buat PV  :Yo: 

*Ayo..ayo... siapa lagi mau registrasi*  :Tongue: 

*Bersatu kita kuat
Besama Kois kita hebat...*

----------


## Yaniesbe

:Tongue:  :Tongue:  *Sepi nih lapak...., 2 hari belum ada yang mampir lagi...*  :Tongue:  :Tongue: 

 :Yo:   :Yo:  *Semoga dihari libur banyak yang baca Kois dan registrasi...*  :Yo:  :Yo: *


Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*

1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe - Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas - Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi aka Gerry - Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites aka Han (Jakarta)
7. Slamet Kurniawan (Jakarta Selatan)
8. Dony Lesmana (Jakarta Timur)
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Handrianto/Serpong
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stanley - Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur
14. Gold/??????/?????
15. Mikaelsebastian/Mikael Sebastian/Jakarta ???
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti aka Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry - Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02 / Bina / Jakarta - Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/?????/Jakarta
28. rvidella/ Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos / hasanudin firmansyah / bandung
30. Anggit/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/?????????/?????????
35. ikangatau/soni/Bandaung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace - Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong - Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/ Cibubur
42. Iman Said/ 
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto
44. Dutomo/Dipa/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi (Samurai Koi Surabaya)/Surabaya
47. Wilson Subandi / Jakarta
48. Indra MW / Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja /Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto / Jakarta
51. David Susanto / Jakarta
52. Erwin widjaja /Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya /Makassar
54. Melly (Spectrum Koi) - Serpong/Tangerang
55. Reserve (Spectrum Koi) - Serpong/Tangeran
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Galery/Bogor56
57. Benny - Tropokal Koi/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/???????/??????
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor
60. pawira leo/Prawira Leo/Jakarta Barat


*61. ?????? Lanjuuuuut.....siapa menyusul.. ?????

Registrasi : Nick koi-s/Nama/Asal

"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."**


Have a nice weekend semua*

----------


## dutomo

link ke thread ini bisa di email blast nggak? Kyk yg wkt KC merah putih.

Saya taunya thread ini wkt om don posting di thread lelang/ dealer. Jarang mampir ke folder yg ini soalnya.

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> *Sepi nih lapak...., 2 hari belum ada yang mampir lagi...* 
> 
>   *Semoga dihari libur banyak yang baca Kois dan registrasi...* *
> 
> 
> Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*
> 
> 1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
> 2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
> ...


yg trdaftar 60 orang......

mungking tg lainya, sibuk ??
atau mungkib  juga sudah pensiun dari dunia koi. ...

----------


## stanleyjr.private

usul om....

sebelun acara temu akbar koi`s april...
mungkin ada baiknya,  sesama pghobbiest
ada acara kunjungan door to door pribadi, silahturahmi ( at least , ke satu area trdekat dgn rumah masinf )...  sy yakin, nanti waktu acara akbar,, semua akan lebih solid

moment yg ada, photo 2x di share
di thread : 
Ngobrol & Ucapan > Door to door visit ##
Silahturahmi. .. ?? (16) ( 1 2)

----------


## Gold

ada acara makan pak

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> ada acara makan pak


Ada acara makan dan joget pak..

----------


## bodil

Wuuuiiishhh... Siaap pak..  :Cool3:

----------


## tosailover

> Ada acara makan dan joget pak..


joget di mana Don?

----------


## Yaniesbe

*Up... up....Anggota dari JAKARTA... BEKASI.... TANGERANG... SERPONG.... Bogor... Bandung

  Mana nih.....* 




> *Sepi nih lapak...., 2 hari belum ada yang mampir lagi...* 
> 
>   *Semoga dihari libur banyak yang baca Kois dan registrasi...* *
> 
> 
> Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*
> 
> 1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
> 2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
> ...

----------


## Joedimas

ayo mana members kois ada  9000 lebih hampir 10000 moso yang daftar baru segini heheheh
gratis lho dapet kaos lagi
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## epoe

*"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."

*
Registrasi *: Nick koi-s/Nama/Asal* , ..................................... daftar, gampang aja.*
epoe/Eddy Purwanto/Jakarta - Kebun Jeruk.

*Siapa yang tertarik lihat* kemajuan Koi, piara Koi, kontes Koi, atau .............* paling ngga* Langganan majalah Koi.

*
Terutama Anggota dari JAKARTA... BEKASI.... TANGERANG... SERPONG.... Bogor... Bandung, bahkan luar kota sekalipun (ada beberapa mau ikut).

"Temu Akbar 2014 - 26 April 2014", bersama 800 koi's mania ...................................... photo bareng dan dapet kaos, dan banyak lagi acaranya ........... Kontes Koi, Lelang Koi, Forum diskusi, penganugerahkan Predikat macem2, ...... 
*
*

----------


## Elecson

Salam sejahtera para om. 
Baru di info Om Epoe ada pertemuan akbar.  
Daftar diri 61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara

----------


## Yaniesbe

> Salam sejahtera para om. 
> Baru di info Om Epoe ada pertemuan akbar.  
> Daftar diri 61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara



Makasih Om David...
Ayo info dan ajak yang lain ya...

*"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."
*

----------


## epoe

> Salam sejahtera para om. 
> Baru di info Om Epoe ada pertemuan akbar.  
> Daftar diri 61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara


Mannnstab...

----------


## LDJ

Klo ada hr ini yang mau kirim hasil coret2 buat sayembara desain, boleh email deh ke [email protected]
Supaya bisa naik cetak awal maret
Josss gandhoss..

----------


## Joedimas

om leo kalau belum bisa hari ini di perpanajang om hehehhheh
bersatukita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> *Sepi nih lapak...., 2 hari belum ada yang mampir lagi...* 
> 
>   *Semoga dihari libur banyak yang baca Kois dan registrasi...* *
> 
> 
> Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*
> 
> 1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
> 2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
> ...


up up up.........

mungkin dari beberapa rekan yg aktif skrg
dapat menginformasikan kepada rekan lainnya... yg kemungkinan tinggal disatu wilayah yg sama / kebetulan ada no.telp yg dapat dihubungi,mgenai informasi ini..

indahnya kebersamaan....

----------


## Joedimas

> up up up.........
> 
> mungkin dari beberapa rekan yg aktif skrg
> dapat menginformasikan kepada rekan lainnya... yg kemungkinan tinggal disatu wilayah yg sama / kebetulan ada no.telp yg dapat dihubungi,mgenai informasi ini..
> 
> indahnya kebersamaan....


luar biasa ni suport dari temen temen members kois semua
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Yaniesbe

_up up up........._

_mungkin dari beberapa rekan yg aktif skrg_
_dapat menginformasikan kepada rekan lainnya... yg kemungkinan tinggal disatu wilayah yg sama / kebetulan ada no.telp yg dapat dihubungi,mgenai informasi ini..

Ada yang mau daftar hari ini.. ?
_*Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat*_
_

----------


## Joedimas

> _up up up........._
> 
> _mungkin dari beberapa rekan yg aktif skrg_
> _dapat menginformasikan kepada rekan lainnya... yg kemungkinan tinggal disatu wilayah yg sama / kebetulan ada no.telp yg dapat dihubungi,mgenai informasi ini..
> 
> Ada yang mau daftar hari ini.. ?
> _*Bersatu kita kuat
> Bersama kois kita hebat*


mantab ni sekre pendaftaran TEMU AKBAR MEMBERS KOIS 
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Sony Wibisono

Ikuuuut...




> *Sepi nih lapak...., 2 hari belum ada yang mampir lagi...* 
> 
>   *Semoga dihari libur banyak yang baca Kois dan registrasi...* *
> 
> 
> Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*
> 
> 1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
> 2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
> ...

----------


## Joedimas

> Ikuuuut...


mantab masbro hehehehheh
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## bodil

bantu sundull... sebelom mkn siang... 

 :High5:  :Bump2:  :Bump2:  :High5: 


lanjuttt dibawah lagii siapaa mau ikutaaaann..!!  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:

----------


## Joedimas

Members kois hampir 10 k  kurang dikit hehehheheh
Anggap aja yang aktif sekitar 10 % aja udah kurang lebih 1000 orang
tapi yang baru daftar sekitar 60  orang      
pertanyannya:     
 1 . Apakah members kois ini 1 orang dengan 10 atau 100 nama?
 2 . Apakah members kois itu hanya senang ngobrol di forum aja
 3 . Apakah semua members kois ini pada super sibuk dan tidak ada waktu 1 sampai 2 jam
      untuk bersosialisasi sesama pencinta koi yang lainnya
 4 . Apakah members kois itu tidak ingin silahturahmi  sesama members 
padahal ada beberapa members yang meluangkan waktunya untuk mempertemukan kita 
semua di dalam acara TEMU AKBAR MEMBERS KOIS 
harapan panitia TEMU AKBAR MEMBERS KOIS ini hanya ingin bersilahturahmi 
dan bertatap muka agar forum ini tidak menjadi maya.
oleh karena itu marilah kita sukseskan TEMU AKBAR MEMBERS KOIS 26 april 2014

bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

hehehe.. mungkin pada malu2x om..

----------


## Rizal61

> Members kois hampir 10 k  kurang dikit hehehheheh
> Anggap aja yang aktif sekitar 10 % aja udah kurang lebih 1000 orang
> tapi yang baru daftar sekitar 60  orang      
> pertanyannya:     
>  1 . Apakah members kois ini 1 orang dengan 10 atau 100 nama?
>  2 . Apakah members kois itu hanya senang ngobrol di forum aja
>  3 . Apakah semua members kois ini pada super sibuk dan tidak ada waktu 1 sampai 2 jam
>       untuk bersosialisasi sesama pencinta koi yang lainnya
>  4 . Apakah members kois itu tidak ingin silahturahmi  sesama members 
> ...


sabar Om... ndak boleh su'udzon (berfikiran negative) lho  :: 

setiap koifest pasti ramai yang datang kok (lha wong penghobies koi kan cuma dia2 aja orang nya)

salut d sama Om Joe  :Hail:

----------


## LDJ

62. Imam Said / Pondok Labu Jakarta Selatan
63. ARM / Armaji Sayoko / Ciledug Jakarta Barat

Saya baru door to door ke teman2, lumayan nambah 2 orang hehehe
Sukses dan semangat terus ! Makasih om Joe

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Marketer handal ni.. heheheheee..

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Members kois hampir 10 k  kurang dikit hehehheheh
> Anggap aja yang aktif sekitar 10 % aja udah kurang lebih 1000 orang
> tapi yang baru daftar sekitar 60  orang      
> pertanyannya:     
>  1 . Apakah members kois ini 1 orang dengan 10 atau 100 nama?
>  2 . Apakah members kois itu hanya senang ngobrol di forum aja
>  3 . Apakah semua members kois ini pada super sibuk dan tidak ada waktu 1 sampai 2 jam
>       untuk bersosialisasi sesama pencinta koi yang lainnya
>  4 . Apakah members kois itu tidak ingin silahturahmi  sesama members 
> ...


mungkin om....

sebagian pghobby dsini, sudah pensiun

1. sibuk dgn rutinitas pekerjaan , etc

2. bosan / jenuh .... kolam dan koinya brmasalh terus


dgn kondisi yg ada, bgmn ya solusi nya??

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> 62. Imam Said / Pondok Labu Jakarta Selatan
> 63. ARM / Armaji Sayoko / Ciledug Jakarta Barat
> 
> Saya baru door to door ke teman2, lumayan nambah 2 orang hehehe
> Sukses dan semangat terus ! Makasih om Joe


om LDJ... 

betul om... cara efektif, iyalah door to door
silahturahmi, +mginformasikan acara ini...

dsukabumi, cianjur dsk...
ada beberapa rekan koi`s... yg tdk aktif
kita share info yg ada ini,,, 

mudah2xan mereka ada waktu,dihari H nya

----------


## Elecson

64. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara

Maaf daftar ulang karena nama saya tidak tercantum. 
Hehehe Aku ngak tau malu.

----------


## LDJ

> 64. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara
> 
> Maaf daftar ulang karena nama saya tidak tercantum. 
> Hehehe Aku ngak tau malu.


Hallo om Davit pa kabar
Sorry ya..om Yaniesbe mgkn kelewat 
Sebagai bonus. Om holeh pesan nomor cantik deh..69 mau om ? Hahaha piss

----------


## billy

Ikut daftar juga om
65. Billy/Daanmogot Jakarta Barat
66. Henkois/Hendra Bintaro

----------


## stanleyjr.private

up up up 

masuk 66 member.....

next.......

----------


## epoe

> mungkin om....
> 
> sebagian pghobby dsini, sudah pensiun
> 
> 1. sibuk dgn rutinitas pekerjaan , etc
> 
> 2. bosan / jenuh .... kolam dan koinya brmasalh terus
> 
> 
> dgn kondisi yg ada, bgmn ya solusi nya??


Makanya itu, jangan disimpan sendiri ..........masalah2nya.
Konsultasikan ................. dengan Temu Akbar 2014, silahturahmi ............................. tanya2, ngga pelit koq orangnya.
ayok :Help:  daftar .....................

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

66... apakah tembuh di 100 ... atau masih pada malu2x y..

----------


## Elecson

Om LDJ,

Tidak usah nomor cantik. Yang penting ikut biar dapat ilmu supaya ikan tambah cantik. Hehehe.

----------


## bodil

Berlanjuutttttttt trussssssss... up up....  :Kev: 

hayuu atuuhh pada ikutan ngumpul...  :Whoo: 

hiuehiuehiue...  :Bump2:  :Bump2:

----------


## Joedimas

hayu batur hayu batur urang kumpul sarerea
hayu semua semua members kois kita kumpul
di acara TEMU AKBAR MEMBERS KOIS 26 April 2014
pendaftaran gratis dapetbkaos lagi hehehehhehehe
bersatu kita kuat 
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Yaniesbe

Up,,,up....hayyu ngumpul....


(baru balik dari proyek nih Om...Joe, menyusul rekapnya yach.  :Tongue:  :Tongue: .. hehehe)

----------


## Joedimas

> Up,,,up....hayyu ngumpul....
> 
> 
> (baru balik dari proyek nih Om...Joe, menyusul rekapnya yach. .. hehehe)


pantes om yanie ko ngak muncul muncul
lagi di proyek to
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Joe,

Om Asiung dari Tubagus Fish Farm daftar yah.
beliau breeder koki terkemuka di Indonesia. 


 :Rockon:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ikut daftar juga om
> 65. Billy/Daanmogot Jakarta Barat
> 66. Henkois/Hendra Bintaro


67 Om asiung.. jakarta

----------


## majin91

> 67 Om asiung.. jakarta


mayan bertambah terus..hehhe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> mayan bertambah terus..hehhe


Om majin dah daftar blm ?  Hehehr

----------


## epoe

> Om LDJ,
> 
> Tidak usah nomor cantik. Yang penting ikut biar dapat ilmu supaya ikan tambah cantik. Hehehe.


itu udah daftar ................................ ! Om Yani  :Yo:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

TEMPAT TEMU AKBAR , FULL Ac ,, makan minum enak , Ada juga seminar ttg pakan koi ( sssttt masih rahasia nih ) , Saharing ttg Kolam koi dengan koi keeper handal..

ADA TV PLASMA gede loh kanan kiri ukuran 1,8 m x1,2 m ...   ga nyesel deh kalo dateng  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:

----------


## epoe

Hebaaaats.temu akbar 2014.

----------


## Joedimas

> TEMPAT TEMU AKBAR , FULL Ac ,, makan minum enak , Ada juga seminar ttg pakan koi ( sssttt masih rahasia nih ) , Saharing ttg Kolam koi dengan koi keeper handal..
> 
> ADA TV PLASMA gede loh kanan kiri ukuran 1,8 m x1,2 m ...   ga nyesel deh kalo dateng


Mantabs om Donny makasih ya lay out nya udah di pouting
hayo tinggal yang lain daftar biar bisa ngitung parasmana dan kaosnya heheheh
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> TEMPAT TEMU AKBAR , FULL Ac ,, makan minum enak , Ada juga seminar ttg pakan koi ( sssttt masih rahasia nih ) , Saharing ttg Kolam koi dengan koi keeper handal..
> 
> ADA TV PLASMA gede loh kanan kiri ukuran 1,8 m x1,2 m ...   ga nyesel deh kalo dateng


gila....   settingan nya v.i.p.......
exclusive banget ya...

serious nih on don.....
dluar bayangan awal.....

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Yang merasa cinta kois daftar dong,... hebat ni.. uda gratis dikasih tempat VIP lagi.. hehehe

KOIS emang mantap

----------


## epoe

Kemaren kita ketemu Pengurus Koi-s, sebelas orang ........................... asyik, ngobrol Koi ....... Majalah, Kontes, Lelang, Temu Akbar, Sponsor, Kaos yang Juri, Pengurus dan Peserta.
Termasuk ngedein KC satu-setengah tahun menjelang Merah Putih, ....... siapa yang favourite, Ikan Mahal ....... ehh bisa2 jam 10, :Rockon:

----------


## wandy lesmana

ikut daftar, wandy lesmana/gading serpong

----------


## interisti

btw om2 panitia numpang tanya nih, tar acara temu akbarnya pas tgl 25 atau 26 nya ? and jam brp kira2 om ? atau pd saat penyerahan piala utk para pemenang ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> btw om2 panitia numpang tanya nih, tar acara temu akbarnya pas tgl 25 atau 26 nya ? and jam brp kira2 om ? atau pd saat penyerahan piala utk para pemenang ?


Tgl 26 april om... mulai jam 12 siang... kita nongkrong sampai awarding jam 5 an yaaa

----------


## interisti

OK siap om donny, thx a lot infonya yah.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> OK siap om donny, thx a lot infonya yah.


Siap om.... ditunggu kedatangannya... om leo siap joged oplosan nyambut kita semua...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Ada goyang YKS engga ?

----------


## LDJ

:Ballchain:  alamat dirantei nih gw..ga boleh coret2 kantong plastik  :Ranger:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> alamat dirantei nih gw..ga boleh coret2 kantong plastik


Om LDJ jgn coret2 plastik dong. Coret yg lain aja.  :Typing:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ada goyang YKS engga ?


Ya itu om leo akan goyang yks selama 1 jam

----------


## LDJ

:Sleep:  nanti penontonnya ketiduran om ..
lebih seru di thread sebelah ahh hehee

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> nanti penontonnya ketiduran om ..
> lebih seru di thread sebelah ahh hehee


Ga dunk .. Kan goyang yks nya brg spg luwak white coffee

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> nanti penontonnya ketiduran om ..
> lebih seru di thread sebelah ahh hehee


Ntar ditemenin om Monggalana koq.  :Becky:

----------


## LDJ

:Fish:  gw jitak pake tosai neehh

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> gw jitak pake tosai neehh


Jgn pake TONI ya .. Atit nanti

----------


## fanta

Fahmy, malang ikutan daftarya om :Pop2:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Jgn pake TONI ya .. Atit nanti


Tono atau Toni ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Tono atau Toni ?


Tono toni dan tiny

----------


## LDJ

:Faint2:  om dony & om slamet..lom bobo ?

----------


## majin91

wahh...da bnyk lom nih yg ddft?xxixi..bnyk yg mw joged oplosan ya?wah bnyk penggemar YKS dsni..ngikut aja dah..wkwkwkwkw

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> wahh...da bnyk lom nih yg ddft?xxixi..bnyk yg mw joged oplosan ya?wah bnyk penggemar YKS dsni..ngikut aja dah..wkwkwkwkw


Datang ya om.

----------


## bodil

Up up...  :Bump2:  :Bump2:  :Bump2: 

Bersatu kita kuat 
bersama kois kita hebat..

mongooo om om yg blm daftar.. Dilanjut..  :Welcome:

----------


## me1me19

Saya boleh ikut ? Uda lama piara koi tp jarang kumpul

----------


## Yaniesbe

*Update Peserta Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-S*




> Salam sejahtera para om. 
> Baru di info Om Epoe ada pertemuan akbar.  
> Daftar diri 61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara


Sudah di update di list ya Om... Terima kasih




> Ikuuuut...


Terima kasih Om Sony




> 62. Imam Said / Pondok Labu Jakarta Selatan
> 63. ARM / Armaji Sayoko / Ciledug Jakarta Barat
> 
> Saya baru door to door ke teman2, lumayan nambah 2 orang hehehe
> Sukses dan semangat terus ! Makasih om Joe


Nama Om Imam Said sudah di No. 42 ya Om LDJ
Mantap niih... makasih om LDJ




> 64. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara
> 
> Maaf daftar ulang karena nama saya tidak tercantum. 
> Hehehe Aku ngak tau malu.


Maaf Om... Terloncat, sudah di update sesuai urutannya ya... 




> Ikut daftar juga om
> 65. Billy/Daanmogot Jakarta Barat
> 66. Henkois/Hendra Bintaro





> Om Joe,
> 
> Om Asiung dari Tubagus Fish Farm daftar yah.
> beliau breeder koki terkemuka di Indonesia.


Asiiiiik bisa kenalan dengan breeder terkemuka juga... 




> ikut daftar, wandy lesmana/gading serpong






> Fahmy, malang ikutan daftarya om




 :Tongue:  :Tongue:  *Update per hari ini...*  :Tongue:  :Tongue: 
 :Yo:   :Yo:  *Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*  :Yo:   :Yo: 

1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe - Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas - Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi aka Gerry - Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites aka Han (Jakarta)
7. Slamet Kurniawan (Jakarta Selatan)
8. Dony Lesmana (Jakarta Timur)
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Handrianto/Serpong
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stanley - Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur
14. Gold/??????/?????
15. Mikaelsebastian/Mikael Sebastian/Jakarta ???
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti aka Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry - Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02 / Bina / Jakarta - Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/?????/Jakarta
28. rvidella/ Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos / hasanudin firmansyah / bandung
30. Anggit/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/?????????/?????????
35. ikangatau/soni/Bandaung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace - Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong - Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/ Cibubur
42. Iman Said/ 
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto
44. Dutomo/Dipa/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi (Samurai Koi Surabaya)/Surabaya
47. Wilson Subandi / Jakarta
48. Indra MW / Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja /Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto / Jakarta
51. David Susanto / Jakarta
52. Erwin widjaja /Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya /Makassar
54. Melly (Spectrum Koi) - Serpong/Tangerang
55. Reserve (Spectrum Koi) - Serpong/Tangeran
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Galery/Bogor56
57. Benny - Tropokal Koi/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/???????/??????
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor
60. pawira leo/Prawira Leo/Jakarta Barat
61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara
62. Sony Wibisono/Sony Wibisono/Jakarta ???
63. ARM / Armaji Sayoko / Ciledug Jakarta Barat
64. Billy/Daanmogot Jakarta Barat
65. Henkois/Hendra/Bintaro
66. Asiung dari Tubagus Fish Farm
67. wandy lesmana/Wandy Lesmana/Gading Serpong (Tangerang)
68. fanta/Fahmi/Malang


*69. ?????? Lanjuuuuut.....siapa menyusul.. ?????

Registrasi : Nick koi-s/Nama/Asal

"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."
*
*Acara Temu Akbar : Tgl 26 April 2014, mulai jam 12.00 WIB* 
(Sampai dengan pengumuman pemenag KOI-S Festival

----------


## ronyandry

:Tongue:  :Tongue: *Update per hari ini...*  :Tongue:  :Tongue: 
 :Yo:  :Yo: *Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*  :Yo:  :Yo: 

1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe - Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas - Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi aka Gerry - Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites aka Han (Jakarta)
7. Slamet Kurniawan (Jakarta Selatan)
8. Dony Lesmana (Jakarta Timur)
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Handrianto/Serpong
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stanley - Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur
14. Gold/??????/?????
15. Mikaelsebastian/Mikael Sebastian/Jakarta ???
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti aka Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry - Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02 / Bina / Jakarta - Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/?????/Jakarta
28. rvidella/ Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos / hasanudin firmansyah / bandung
30. Anggit/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/?????????/?????????
35. ikangatau/soni/Bandaung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace - Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong - Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/ Cibubur
42. Iman Said/ 
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto
44. Dutomo/Dipa/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi (Samurai Koi Surabaya)/Surabaya
47. Wilson Subandi / Jakarta
48. Indra MW / Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja /Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto / Jakarta
51. David Susanto / Jakarta
52. Erwin widjaja /Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya /Makassar
54. Melly (Spectrum Koi) - Serpong/Tangerang
55. Reserve (Spectrum Koi) - Serpong/Tangeran
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Galery/Bogor56
57. Benny - Tropokal Koi/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/???????/??????
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor
60. pawira leo/Prawira Leo/Jakarta Barat
61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara
62. Sony Wibisono/Sony Wibisono/Jakarta ???
63. ARM / Armaji Sayoko / Ciledug Jakarta Barat
64. Billy/Daanmogot Jakarta Barat
65. Henkois/Hendra/Bintaro
66. Asiung dari Tubagus Fish Farm
67. wandy lesmana/Wandy Lesmana/Gading Serpong (Tangerang)
68. fanta/Fahmi/Malang
69. Rony Andry/BSD

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Mantap.. Para senior turun Gunung ni..  :Rockon:

----------


## iswardi

saya org baru apa saya boleh dateng?

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> saya org baru apa saya boleh dateng?


daftar aja om...
banyak kok orang baru... saya juga baru.
biar rame...

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Semua boleh ikut om... dengan tangan terbuka.. Gak ada yang lama, baru, moderator, senior, GC dll , semua welcome

----------


## Yaniesbe

Siapapun... boleh daftar.....
Daftar gratis.... nanti dapat kaos Temu Akbar lagi... (kurang apa neeeh... buat anggota)  :Bump2:  :Bump2:

----------


## epoe

> saya org baru apa saya boleh dateng?


Boleh ....tentu, tinggal :     _nama alias-panggilan  / Nama Bener / tinggal dimana  _ sebutin.

 :Hand:

----------


## LDJ

> saya org baru apa saya boleh dateng?


Sangat diharapkan om..sama statusnya seperti setiap member yang ada di forum ini
[Bijaksana MODE : ON]

----------


## Yaniesbe

:Yo: Up... up... up.... siapa yang hari ini mau daftar... ?  :Yo:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Up... up... up.... siapa yang hari ini mau daftar... ?


Semangat pagi....

----------


## melange

newbie mau daftar om.
melange/Yudha/Ciputat

----------


## Yaniesbe

Makasih om melange...ntar namanya dimasukkan ke list ya...

----------


## errinto

Mau daftar juga. Jaksel

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Leo, tolong daftarkan juga : Asfen V ( BSD )

----------


## chubynovs

ikut ya, chubynovs/haryono/jakbar

----------


## epoe

> ikut ya, chubynovs/haryono/jakbar


Justru surprise ! ngga dinyana ...................... belakangan yang mau ikut meningkat.  :Yo:

----------


## Elecson

> Justru surprise ! ngga dinyana ...................... belakangan yang mau ikut meningkat.


Kan berkat Om Epoe promosi di sebelah sebelah. 
KOIS maju terus.

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Om Leo harus siapin daftar hadir nyan pas ambil kaos..

Om Leo coba usahain Lucky draw dong buat anggota yang hadir dan menandatangani daftar hadir.. 

Supaya lebih semarak...

----------


## epoe

> Om Leo harus siapin daftar hadir nyan pas ambil kaos..
> 
> Om Leo coba usahain Lucky draw dong buat anggota yang hadir dan menandatangani daftar hadir.. 
> 
> Supaya lebih semarak...


Om Tri,
Bagi dong photo2 Kujaku buat Lelang Om Donny (yg Hi-res, sy udah kirim via BB ttp dia tidak terima), dia ready ...... :Bathbaby: 
Makasih Om Tri.

Epoe

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Om Tri,
> Bagi dong photo2 Kujaku buat Lelang Om Donny (yg Hi-res, sy udah kirim via BB ttp dia tidak terima), dia ready ......
> Makasih Om Tri.
> 
> Epoe


Uda sent ke Om Dony.. aman itu om.. hehehe

----------


## bodil

Udah ada rekapan terbarunya lagi belom Om ?  :Ranger:     soale kayanya udh banyak penambahan niy...   :Thumb:  :Rockon: 

mantaaaap....    :Flame: 

hayuu selanjutnya daftar lagiiii...  :Photo:

----------


## genadhi

Ijin bertanya ke panitia donk, pas acara ini apakah dr manajemen kois ada membuka pendaftaran keanggotaan kois atau ngga ya ? Tq..

----------


## Admin Forum

> Ijin bertanya ke panitia donk, pas acara ini apakah dr manajemen kois ada membuka pendaftaran keanggotaan kois atau ngga ya ? Tq..


Pastinya ada om,, daftar berlangganan sekarang saja om,,

----------


## LDJ

> Om Leo, tolong daftarkan juga : Asfen V ( BSD )


noted..om Asfen V. (zenkoi) BSD

----------


## LDJ

> Om Leo harus siapin daftar hadir nyan pas ambil kaos..
> 
> Om Leo coba usahain Lucky draw dong buat anggota yang hadir dan menandatangani daftar hadir.. 
> 
> Supaya lebih semarak...


betul om..usulnya baik
boleh saja. :Hat:  semarak dan guyub intinya

----------


## LDJ

> Pastinya ada om,, daftar berlangganan sekarang saja om,,


tks ya bu admin ..  :Panda:

----------


## genadhi

Luar biasa acaranya, dpt teman + dpt ilmu + dpt kaos + dpt makan + dpt minum + dpt lucky draw + hhmmm apalg yah... Salut buat panitia, kl memang perlu tenaga buat bantu" sy rasa banyak jg yg bersedia membantu om heeheehee..

@ admin : thanks bu admin info nya yah.. Sukses terus buat kois..

----------


## epoe

Om dan Te Koi;s,
Siap2 kalau ada yang daftar langganan Koi;s dan yang stock Majalah Koi-s (yang baru dan lama ngga apa2) di Stand Koi-s, atau beli Kaos Koi-s (macam2 souvenir).  :Yo:

----------


## bodil

> Om dan Te Koi;s,
> Siap2 kalau ada yang daftar langganan Koi;s dan yang stock Majalah Koi-s (yang baru dan lama ngga apa2) di Stand Koi-s, atau beli Kaos Koi-s (macam2 souvenir).






MUAAAAANTTTAAAAAAPPPPPPP om epoe..... :Rockon:  :Cheer2:  :Humble:  :Flame:  :Drum: 


nga sabaran niy pengen cepet2 dimulai festivalnya....
 :Target:  :Target:  :Flame:  :Target:  :Target: 



hayuuu siapa lagi yang belum daftar... :Typing:  :Welcome: 

biar disiapkan segala sesuatunya oleh team panitia...  :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------


## Yaniesbe

> 69. Rony Andry/BSD


Makasih Om Rony updatenya...




> saya org baru apa saya boleh dateng?


Aku reserve ya Om Iswardi, info nama lengkap dan asal ya...




> newbie mau daftar om.
> melange/Yudha/Ciputat


Siiiip Om Yudha... updated




> Mau daftar juga. Jaksel


Makasih Om Er Rinto...? (ini nama asli...?)




> Om Leo, tolong daftarkan juga : Asfen V ( BSD )





> noted..om Asfen V. (zenkoi) BSD


Ini Om Asfen senior member koi-s juga kan Om... Wah... hasil door to door Om Slamet sama Om LDJ
 :Yo: Makasih Om.. Bisa nambah kenalan breeder... :Yo: 




> ikut ya, chubynovs/haryono/jakbar





> Luar biasa acaranya, dpt teman + dpt ilmu + dpt kaos + dpt makan + dpt minum + dpt lucky draw + hhmmm apalg yah... Salut buat panitia, kl memang perlu tenaga buat bantu" sy rasa banyak jg yg bersedia membantu om heeheehee..
> 
> Sukses terus buat kois..


Ikutan nggak nih Om... ? Rugi tuh kalo nggak ikut...dapat kaos...ketemu senior dan sharing dengan sesama members.. 




> MUAAAAANTTTAAAAAAPPPPPPP om epoe..... nga sabaran niy pengen cepet2 dimulai festivalnya....
> hayuuu siapa lagi yang belum daftar...


Sabar Om Bodil.... 3 hari ke depan tempatnya masih dipakai   :Drum: 10th Java Jazz Festival... :Drum: 
Ada yang nonton nggak...? Saya Panitia juga neeeh (bagian buka dan tutup pintu... :Tongue1:  :Tongue1:  :Tongue1:  :Tongue1: 

 :Tongue:  :Tongue:  *Update per hari ini...*  :Tongue:  :Tongue: 
 :Yo:   :Yo:  *Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*  :Yo:   :Yo: 

1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe - Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas - Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi aka Gerry - Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites aka Han (Jakarta)
7. Slamet Kurniawan (Jakarta Selatan)
8. Dony Lesmana (Jakarta Timur)
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Handrianto/Serpong
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stanley - Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur
14. Gold/??????/?????
15. Mikaelsebastian/Mikael Sebastian/Jakarta ???
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti aka Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry - Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02 / Bina / Jakarta - Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/?????/Jakarta
28. rvidella/ Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos / hasanudin firmansyah / bandung
30. Anggit/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/?????????/?????????
35. ikangatau/soni/Bandaung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace - Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong - Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/ Cibubur
42. Iman Said/ 
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto
44. Dutomo/Dipa/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi (Samurai Koi Surabaya)/Surabaya
47. Wilson Subandi / Jakarta
48. Indra MW / Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja /Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto / Jakarta
51. David Susanto / Jakarta
52. Erwin widjaja /Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya /Makassar
54. Melly (Spectrum Koi) - Serpong/Tangerang
55. Reserve (Spectrum Koi) - Serpong/Tangeran
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Galery/Bogor56
57. Benny - Tropokal Koi/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/???????/??????
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor
60. pawira leo/Prawira Leo/Jakarta Barat
61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara
62. Sony Wibisono/Sony Wibisono/Jakarta ???
63. ARM / Armaji Sayoko / Ciledug Jakarta Barat
64. Billy/Daanmogot Jakarta Barat
65. Henkois/Hendra/Bintaro
66. Asiung dari Tubagus Fish Farm
67. wandy lesmana/Wandy Lesmana/Gading Serpong (Tangerang)
68. fanta/Fahmi/Malang
69. ronyandry/Rony Andry/BSD
70. iswaardi/????????/??????
71. melange/Yudha/Ciputat
72. errinto/??????????/Jakarta Selatan
73. ????????/Asfen V/BSD - Tangerang
74. chubynovs/Haryono/Jakarta Barat


*75. ?????? Lanjuuuuut.....siapa menyusul.. ?????

Registrasi : Nick koi-s/Nama/Asal

"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."
*
*Acara Temu Akbar : Tgl 26 April 2014, mulai jam 12.00 WIB* 
(Sampai dengan pengumuman pemenag KOI-S Festival

_Jika ada yang sudah registrasi tapi belum terdaftar.... silahkan PM saya atau note lagi di forum..._ 

 :Wave:  :Wave: *Terima kasih* :Wave:  :Wave:

----------


## bodil

MANTAAP Om Yaniesbe...  :Thumb:  :Thumb: 

saluutttt buat panitia... saling bahu-membahu.. :Rockon: 

kois rumah kita bersama...  :Clap2: 

bersatu kita kuat 
bersama kois kita hebat

* nga ikutan ntn java jazz om... wkwkwkwk temen jg bagian karcis, kmrn di tawar2in juga niy ..

----------


## Ceka

Ikutaaan om.. Ceka / Christian K / Gading serpong, Tangerang.

----------


## Gto919

Ikuuutan 77. GTO bsd

----------


## shreddymaster

78. shreddymaster / Arif / Jakarta 

silent reader....mau ikutan nimbrung  ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Wuihhhh sdh hampir 80 peserta.

----------


## oasis

Oasis/zaki/pemalang

Barangkali bisa berangkat ikutan daftar bro

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Tembus 100 dalam bulan marret  :Pray:

----------


## bodil

> Tembus 100 dalam bulan marret



Mestinya bisa yah om Donny...
mudah2an... :Pray:  :Hippie:  :Photo: 

bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat..

mari kita support dgn kehadirannya nanti pada saat eventnya...  :Welcome:

----------


## TSA

Ikuuuuuut ........ Tsa/Triyuga/Tangsel

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

om Bisa gak ya list nama nya diupdate sekalian dengan no Hp dan kois ID bagi yang sudah punya y? 
Biar sedikit lebih complate informasi buat record ke depan nya.. 

Om Leo nanti di daftar kehadiran saya juga usul untuk minta alamat lengkap setiap om2 yang hadir jadi kita punya record dan daftar mamber kois yang complate..

Lucky draw gimana ni,, xixix biar rame

----------


## majin91

> om Bisa gak ya list nama nya diupdate sekalian dengan no Hp dan kois ID bagi yang sudah punya y? 
> Biar sedikit lebih complate informasi buat record ke depan nya.. 
> 
> Om Leo nanti di daftar kehadiran saya juga usul untuk minta alamat lengkap setiap om2 yang hadir jadi kita punya record dan daftar mamber kois yang complate..
> 
> Lucky draw gimana ni,, xixix biar rame


wah betul juga nih..jdi nanti info2 bisa disebarkan lewat sms juga..wkwkwkkw..

wah lucky drawnya harus ada dong..wokwokwokwokw.. :Rockon:

----------


## edwin

No tlp nanti aja pas pertemuan kita bikinkan list buku tamu... 
Kalau utk tukeran2 pin bb atau no hp boleh pm2an aja dulu.

----------


## Yaniesbe

Coba bantu ya on TWW :

Aku mau kontak bu Admin barangkali ada data base alamat/telp peserta yang mau datang.
Kalau nggak aku PM satu2byg ada ID Koisnya...

Yang berkenan uodate, data nomer telp, PIN BB Alamat rumah/showroom silahkan kirimkan email ke [email protected] nanti saya buatkan tabelnya di excel.

Terima kasih...

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Untuk yang complate hangan di Sini om.. Betul kata om Edwin di record terpisah.. ini sekedar usulan, keputusan terserah forum dan pak ketua 
yang terpenting mungkin alamat email, karena email jarang bagnet di ganti y gak spt no PIN, 
Pak Ketua mana ni.. hehehe

----------


## LDJ

Usulnya baik pak..hehe
By PM aja boleh 

Lucky draw kita lg kejar sponsor2nya .. tapi pasti bnyk
Kumpul lg tgl 7 ya bahas rundown

----------


## LDJ

Desain kaos udah ada yg masuk neh  ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Desain kaos udah ada yg masuk neh


Pajang dong designnya om.  :Biggrin1: 
Atau kita bikin thread tersendiri.

----------


## bodil

Asiiikkkk... Nyimaaaakkkkk.....  :Music: 


Udh ada design kaosnya...   :High5:  :High5:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Desain kaos udah ada yg masuk neh


Designnya baik, Pak ?

----------


## LDJ

> Designnya baik, Pak ?


setuju pak

----------


## LDJ

besok aja ah..

----------


## epoe

*
*
*TEMU AKBAR MEMBER KOI-S di 8th KOI-S FESTIVAL 25-26 April JI EXPO KEMAYORAN* 				   						 							 							 						 						 				 					 						 							Forum KOI-S yg Luar biasa


*Target Kita tidak muluk2 bisa mengumpulkan 10 % dari Member FORUM KOI-S yg ada pada saat ini.

Nah untuk lebih terdengar gaungnya alangkah baiknya kita di thread ini  memperkenalkan wajah2 kita yg ganteng2 dan siapa tau ada yg cantik, biar  pas ketemu kita bisa kenal...

Registrasi : Nick koi-s/Nama/Asal

"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."
*
*Acara Temu Akbar : Tgl 26 April 2014, mulai jam 12.00 WIB*

----------


## epoe

*Om Tri WW,*
Kirimin saya formulir pendaftaran Sponsorsip ........................
saya tertarik untuk Booth yang Rp.6jt ....
Bareng .... ama Om LJ, cihhhuii .... :Flypig:

----------


## epoe

REKAP SPONSORSHIP 8th KOI's FESTIVAL 2014

*PAKET DIAMOND Rp. 25.000.000.-*

1. SEIRYUU
2. STARSKOI


*PAKET GOLD Rp. 10.000.000,-*

1.     .............................................
2*.   * ..............................................


*PAKET SILVER Rp. 6.000.000.-*

1. WATER DECOR
2. KOI PALACE
3. EP Koi


*PAKET REGULER Rp. 3.500.000.-*

1. KABUKIKOI
2. ZNA BOTABEK


*KATEGORI PRIBADI*

1. BPK. IMAM SAID Rp.5.000.000,- 

_kapan populere ._................................. :Hail:

----------


## showa

75......................Veros lokasi setu babakan.
76......................Ferry (tapos farm center)
77......................Triyuga ciputat

78...........................siapa lagi silahkan diisi.

----------


## showa

78....................Abi serpong
79....................Yudi depok.
80....................Agung lebak bulus koi farm center
81....................Lucky lebak bulus
82....................Ajik Rafles Hill.

83..........................silahkan di isi kembali.

----------


## showa

83................Hasan Bin Aseng from puncak farm center.
84................Yulius jatiwaringin.

85..............................lanjut

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> *Om Tri WW,*
> Kirimin saya formulir pendaftaran Sponsorsip ........................
> saya tertarik untuk Booth yang Rp.6jt ....
> Bareng .... ama Om LJ, cihhhuii ....


Sudah saya email om Epoe pagi ini, tolong diisi dan di kirim balik
Mbak Rahma nanti follow up y..

----------


## rvidella

pendiri koi-s turun semua ....

----------


## Monggalana

Om leo.. Rekapnya donk.. Hehehe

----------


## showa

85..............Helmy (semarang)

86.................silahkan di lanjut.

----------


## Ceka

Om moderaror, di page 36 banyak yg ketinggalan om. Ada 3 or 4 org yg daftar termasuk saya. Thanks om.

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Om Leo om Yani, bisa tolong bantu di update dan di check gak ni..  :Thumb:

----------


## Yaniesbe

Siap Om..., bentar lagi yach... saya rekap.
Maklum 3 hari kemarin begadang terus di Java Jazz... sampe jam 2, siang buat tidur, hehehe... :Biggrin1:  :Biggrin1:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Mantap.. sekrang uda fresh dong..

----------


## Yaniesbe

Siap Om... habis meeting yah.. langsung tak update neh.. hehehe

----------


## Ceka

Om yaniesbe di java jazz sbg eo or supplier om? Kebetulan saya jg sbg supplier multimedia disana om.  ::

----------


## dattairadian

> 75......................Veros lokasi setu babakan.
> 76......................Ferry (tapos farm center)
> 77......................Triyuga ciputat
> 
> 78...........................siapa lagi silahkan diisi.


Triyuga sudah daftar om rudi...




> Ikuuuuuut ........ Tsa/Triyuga/Tangsel

----------


## Yaniesbe

> Ikutaaan om.. Ceka / Christian K / Gading serpong, Tangerang.





> Ikuuutan 77. GTO bsd





> 78. shreddymaster / Arif / Jakarta 
> Ini Om Areef TS di Kask*s bukan Om... Salam kenal yah..
> 
> silent reader....mau ikutan nimbrung





> Oasis/zaki/pemalang
> 
> Barangkali bisa berangkat ikutan daftar bro





> Ikuuuuuut ........ Tsa/Triyuga/Tangsel





> 75......................Veros lokasi setu babakan.
> 76......................Ferry (tapos farm center)
> 77......................Triyuga ciputat
> 
> 78...........................siapa lagi silahkan diisi.


Triyuga double dengan TSA di atas ya Om Rudi




> 78....................Abi serpong
> 79....................Yudi depok.
> 80....................Agung lebak bulus koi farm center
> 81....................Lucky lebak bulus
> 82....................Ajik Rafles Hill.
> 
> 83..........................silahkan di isi kembali.





> 83................Hasan Bin Aseng from puncak farm center.
> 84................Yulius jatiwaringin.
> 
> 85..............................lanjut


Ini bukan Om Julius Monggalana, kalau sama nama sudah registerred di No. 49




> 85..............Helmy (semarang)
> 
> 86.................silahkan di lanjut.





> Triyuga sudah daftar om rudi...



 :Tongue:  :Tongue:  *Update per hari ini...*  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  (maaf agak telat yah...)
 :Yo:   :Yo:  *Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*  :Yo:   :Yo: 

1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe - Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas - Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi aka Gerry - Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites aka Han (Jakarta)
7. Slamet Kurniawan (Jakarta Selatan)
8. Dony Lesmana (Jakarta Timur)
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Handrianto/Serpong
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stanley - Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur
14. Gold/??????/?????
15. Mikaelsebastian/Mikael Sebastian/Jakarta ???
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti aka Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry - Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02 / Bina / Jakarta - Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/?????/Jakarta
28. rvidella/ Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos / hasanudin firmansyah / bandung
30. Anggit/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/?????????/?????????
35. ikangatau/soni/Bandaung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace - Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong - Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/ Cibubur
42. Iman Said/ 
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto
44. Dutomo/Dipa/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi (Samurai Koi Surabaya)/Surabaya
47. Wilson Subandi / Jakarta
48. Indra MW / Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja /Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto / Jakarta
51. David Susanto / Jakarta
52. Erwin widjaja /Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya /Makassar
54. Melly (Spectrum Koi) - Serpong/Tangerang
55. Reserve (Spectrum Koi) - Serpong/Tangeran
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Galery/Bogor56
57. Benny - Tropokal Koi/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/Cucu Ahmad Kurnia/ Jakarta
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor
60. pawira leo/Prawira Leo/Jakarta Barat
61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara
62. Sony Wibisono/Sony Wibisono/Jakarta ???
63. ARM / Armaji Sayoko / Ciledug Jakarta Barat
64. Billy/Daanmogot Jakarta Barat
65. Henkois/Hendra/Bintaro
66. Asiung dari Tubagus Fish Farm
67. wandy lesmana/Wandy Lesmana/Gading Serpong (Tangerang)
68. fanta/Fahmi/Malang
69. ronyandry/Rony Andry/BSD
70. iswaardi/????????/??????
71. melange/Yudha/Ciputat
72. errinto/??????????/Jakarta Selatan
73. Asfenv/Asfen V/BSD - Tangerang
74. chubynovs/Haryono/Jakarta Barat
75. Ceka/Christian K/Gading serpong, Tangerang
76. Gto919/???????/BSD-Tangerang
77. shreddymaster/Arif/Jakarta
78. oasis/Zaki/Pemalang
79. TSA/Triyuga/Tangse
80. Teuku Averos/Veros/Situ Babakan (Tangerang)
81. Fery (Tapos Farm Center)/Tapos - Bogor
82. ?????/Abi/Serpong - Tangerang
83. Yudihp/Yudi/Depok
84. Agung_pribadi/Agung (Lebak Bulus Koi Farm)/Jakarta Selatan
85. Luki/Luki/Lebak Bulus - Jakarta Selatan
86. Ajik Rafless/Ajik/Rafles Hill
87. ?????/Hasan Bin Aseng (Puncak Farm Center/Bogor
88. Yulius sesunan/Yulius/Jati Waringin (Bekasi)
89. Helnik/Helmy/Semarang
*

90. ?????? Lanjuuuuut.....siapa menyusul.. ?????

Registrasi : Nick koi-s/Nama/Asal

"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."
*
*Acara Temu Akbar : Tgl 26 April 2014, mulai jam 12.00 WIB* 
(Sampai dengan pengumuman pemenag KOI-S Festival

_Jika ada yang sudah registrasi tapi belum terdaftar.... silahkan PM saya atau note lagi di forum..._ 

 :Wave:  :Wave: *Terima kasih* :Wave:  :Wave:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

wah.....

lumayan.... udah 89 orang 

tambah lagi donk....
biar rame nanti....

----------


## Yaniesbe

> _Last edited by luki; Today at_ _12:29 PM__._ *Reason:*_ correction_


Kalau ada yang kelewat tolong PM yach.... atau noted di forum ini..

 :Hand:  Om Luki... Terima kasih correctionnya...  :Hand:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> wah.....
> 
> lumayan.... udah 89 orang 
> 
> tambah lagi donk....
> biar rame nanti....


Ayo 11 org lg 100 org

----------


## Yaniesbe

Iya nih... 11 orang lagi... menuju seratus...

Up... up... up...

----------


## majin91

> Ayo 11 org lg 100 org


ayooo..ayooo...11 orang lagi..djamin gk rugi...hahaha  :Rockon:

----------


## Yaniesbe

Ada yang mau mendaftar nggak hari ini.... 

 :Thumb:  Yuuuuk.... ditunggu...  :Thumb:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Ada yang mau mendaftar nggak hari ini.... 
> 
>  Yuuuuk.... ditunggu...


sebelum ketemu dsana....
berikut penampakannya.....

tak kenal, maka tak sayang...




2014 > indahnya kebersamaan <

----------


## Monggalana

Wuih.. Ada fotonya.. Kl sy malu ah taro foto.,

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> sebelum ketemu dsana....
> berikut penampakannya.....
> 
> tak kenal, maka tak sayang...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014 > indahnya kebersamaan <


Yang mana om? hehehe..

----------


## Joedimas

> Wuih.. Ada fotonya.. Kl sy malu ah taro foto.,



biar klo ketemu di jalan bisa nyapa om iyus hehehehehhehehe

bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## NiikanGatau

> Yang mana om? hehehe..


yang kuning muda kayaknya om,,, ato diantara 2 yg tengah...hehehe

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> yang kuning muda kayaknya om,,, ato diantara 2 yg tengah...hehehe


hehehee, tau aja.. saya sih gak mikir sejauh itu ya.. hahaha

----------


## Monggalana

> biar klo ketemu di jalan bisa nyapa om iyus hehehehehhehehe
> 
> bersatu kita kuat
> bersama kois kita hebat


Sy kan pemalu om.. Xixixixi

----------


## stanleyjr.private

hayu ah....   biar kumpul....
tambah rame.....

----------


## epoe

> Sy kan pemalu om.. Xixixixi


adoooh Om, ..................... pokoknya Om Monggalana ngga kekurangan penggemar ..................... minta tanda tangan terus !  :Flypig:

----------


## epoe

> Yang mana om? hehehe..


Yang sebelah kiri Om Tri,
Yang tengah .......................................  :Nod:

----------


## NiikanGatau

> Yang sebelah kiri Om Tri,
> Yang tengah .......................................


om EP silakan berfose juga, yg foto kemarin kurang metal gitu loch.. :Rockon:

----------


## rvidella

boleh tahu susunan acara AA Tri pas event apa aja ... dan juga susunan acara temu akbar di bagian mananya dan agendanya apa aja ... much thanks

----------


## Joedimas

> boleh tahu susunan acara AA Tri pas event apa aja ... dan juga susunan acara temu akbar di bagian mananya dan agendanya apa aja ... much thanks


sementara masih di godog terus om   D O  D  O  hehehheheheheeh
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## stanleyjr.private

mana nich.....  photo id nya...
kepingin tahu , kayak gimana si a, b, c dsb

jadi pas ketemu... kan bisa langsung kenal.....nggak cuma duduk, diem,, cuek....  trus malu malu kuching....  ayo semangat....

kurang afdol... kayaknya....

up up up....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Mau posting fotonya disini ya om ?

----------


## Joedimas

> Mau posting fotonya disini ya om ?


monggo om slamet di tunggu heheheheheheh

bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Mari kita kenalan , semoga makin sayang dengan yg MERAH PUTIH  :Peep:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Itu simi di sebelah kanan atau ilusi optik ? :Cry: 
Tangannya koq di kantong terus, lg ngapain  :Doh:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Mari kita kenalan , semoga makin sayang dengan yg MERAH PUTIH


1 spot shimi besar menganggu pemandangan .. Oh iya knapa tuh tangan di kantong ya ??? Megang apa sihhh :Bathbaby:  :Bathbaby:

----------


## frostbitez

yg tengah mesum amat ya tangan di mana itu  :Peep:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> yg tengah mesum amat ya tangan di mana itu


yg pake baju garuda yaaa...   :Spy:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Oh iya.... 
Mohon ijin kenalan  :Peep: 

Slamet Kurniawan yg botak, ke 2 dari kiri, diapit 2 orang ganteng. :Suspicious:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

wah wah wah...  jadi merinding....
di kenalin donk..... dari kiri ke kanan siapa aja.....

----------


## Monggalana

Numpang izin jg, julius monggalana yg plg kiri, sblh pria yg sdh matang..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Numpang izin jg, julius monggalana yg plg kiri, sblh pria yg sdh matang..


mateng atau mature yus ??  :Shocked:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

yg di apit 2 bidadari, siapa ya.... top... banget.....   kalau sy sich, bdak berani, takut keliatan sama ibu negara dirumah.... he he he.....

+no 1 dan 2 dari kanan, siapa ya?

----------


## stanleyjr.private

yg lain mana ya....

----------


## Zone

Mohon izin kenalan.. Saya sebelah nya om slamet, yang pake baju garuda  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> yg di apit 2 bidadari, siapa ya.... top... banget.....   kalau sy sich, bdak berani, takut keliatan sama ibu negara dirumah.... he he he.....
> 
> +no 1 dan 2 dari kanan, siapa ya?


yahhh begitulah om , jd orang yg ga jelek emang diapit bidadari terus... makanya cari ibu negara yg mengerti dunk om, kita kan ga nakal, cm poto aja...

yg paling kanan lagi, nanti juga muncul mahluk2nya om , biar perkenalkan diri masing2 aja... :Baby:  :Baby:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> yg di apit 2 bidadari, siapa ya.... top... banget.....   kalau sy sich, bdak berani, takut keliatan sama ibu negara dirumah.... he he he.....
> 
> +no 1 dan 2 dari kanan, siapa ya?


bisa bisa, di ultimatun ibu negara....
tinggal pilih....

tidur didalam..... atau tidur sama koi?

he he he.....

----------


## frostbitez

> Oh iya.... 
> Mohon ijin kenalan 
> 
> Slamet Kurniawan yg botak, ke 2 dari kiri, diapit 2 orang ganteng.


red alert2 achtung2




> Numpang izin jg, julius monggalana yg plg kiri, sblh pria yg sdh matang..


kirain nama lu julius mengkeldada yus...yg paling mendingan di antara cowo2 yg di poto ya  :Cool2: 




> yahhh begitulah om , jd orang yg ga jelek emang diapit bidadari terus... makanya cari ibu negara yg mengerti dunk om, kita kan ga nakal, cm poto aja...
> 
> yg paling kanan lagi, nanti juga muncul mahluk2nya om , biar perkenalkan diri masing2 aja...


kemungkinan besar sih 2 bidadari di ancem mau di cipikacipiki

----------


## epoe

om Donny playboy .....................  :Gossip:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> om Donny playboy .....................


jgn keras2 om bilangnya , bahaya :Smash:  :Smash:  :Smash:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> red alert2 achtung2
> 
> kirain nama lu julius mengkeldada yus...yg paling mendingan di antara cowo2 yg di poto ya 
> 
> kemungkinan besar sih 2 bidadari di ancem mau di cipikacipiki


JULIUS MENGKELDADA :Laser:  :Laser:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> om Donny playboy .....................


Ssssssstttt nanti dibaca orang  :Peep:

----------


## Yaniesbe

> Oh iya.... 
> Mohon ijin kenalan 
> 
> Slamet Kurniawan yg botak, ke 2 dari kiri, diapit 2 orang ganteng.


 :Yo: Om Slamet sama Om TWW sudah biasa nongol di majalah Koi-s :Yo:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Slamet sama Om TWW sudah biasa nongol di majalah Koi-s


dua2nya ' BERSINAR ' ya om ... :First:  :First:  :First:  :First:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> bisa bisa, di ultimatun ibu negara....
> tinggal pilih....
> 
> tidur didalam..... atau tidur sama koi?
> 
> he he he.....


Om, Kalau mereka ibu negara yang di ancam om, mau di kasih duit bulanan apa gak.. mau dikirim balik kerumah orang tua apa... xixixixi,

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Mari kita kenalan , semoga makin sayang dengan yg MERAH PUTIH



hmmmmmmm... Om Dony emangan top deh

----------


## epoe

tangannya ......................... gerayangan  :Panda:

----------


## edwin

> dua2nya ' BERSINAR ' ya om ...


Shine Bright Lika A Diamond........ :Lalala:

----------


## epoe

_eeeeh Om EO,_
ada yang usul ....... _kita dapat stiker / nama agar saling kenal kalau papasan_ ....... kan silaturahmi. 
Dari Om Helmy - Semarang dan Om Thundies - Medan.   :Kiss:

----------


## LDJ

Om opoe om helmy om thundiez usul yg sangat baik

----------


## Yaniesbe

:Tongue:  :Tongue:  *Update per hari ini...*  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  
 :Yo:   :Yo:  *Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*  :Yo:   :Yo: 

1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe - Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas - Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi aka Gerry - Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites aka Han (Jakarta)
7. Slamet Kurniawan (Jakarta Selatan)
8. Dony Lesmana (Jakarta Timur)
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Handrianto/Serpong
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stanley - Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur
14. Gold/??????/?????
15. Mikaelsebastian/Mikael Sebastian/Jakarta ???
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti aka Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry - Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02 / Bina / Jakarta - Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/?????/Jakarta
28. rvidella/ Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos / hasanudin firmansyah / bandung
30. Anggit/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/?????????/?????????
35. ikangatau/soni/Bandaung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace - Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong - Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/ Cibubur
42. Iman Said/ 
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto
44. Dutomo/Dipa/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi (Samurai Koi Surabaya)/Surabaya
47. Wilson Subandi / Jakarta
48. Indra MW / Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja /Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto / Jakarta
51. David Susanto / Jakarta
52. Erwin widjaja /Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya /Makassar
54. Melly (Spectrum Koi) - Serpong/Tangerang
55. Reserve (Spectrum Koi) - Serpong/Tangeran
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Galery/Bogor56
57. Benny - Tropokal Koi/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/Cucu Ahmad Kurnia/ Jakarta
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor
60. pawira leo/Prawira Leo/Jakarta Barat
61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara
62. Sony Wibisono/Sony Wibisono/Jakarta ???
63. ARM / Armaji Sayoko / Ciledug Jakarta Barat
64. Billy/Daanmogot Jakarta Barat
65. Henkois/Hendra/Bintaro
66. Asiung dari Tubagus Fish Farm
67. wandy lesmana/Wandy Lesmana/Gading Serpong (Tangerang)
68. fanta/Fahmi/Malang
69. ronyandry/Rony Andry/BSD
70. iswaardi/????????/??????
71. melange/Yudha/Ciputat
72. errinto/??????????/Jakarta Selatan
73. Asfenv/Asfen V/BSD - Tangerang
74. chubynovs/Haryono/Jakarta Barat
75. Ceka/Christian K/Gading serpong, Tangerang
76. Gto919/???????/BSD-Tangerang
77. shreddymaster/Arif/Jakarta
78. oasis/Zaki/Pemalang
79. TSA/Triyuga/Tangse
80. Teuku Averos/Veros/Situ Babakan (Tangerang)
81. Fery (Tapos Farm Center)/Tapos - Bogor
82. ?????/Abi/Serpong - Tangerang
83. Yudihp/Yudi/Depok
84. Agung_pribadi/Agung (Lebak Bulus Koi Farm)/Jakarta Selatan
85. Luki/Luki/Lebak Bulus - Jakarta Selatan
86. Ajik Rafless/Ajik/Rafles Hill
87. ?????/Hasan Bin Aseng (Puncak Farm Center/Bogor
88. Yulius sesunan/Yulius/Jati Waringin (Bekasi)
89. Helnik/Helmy/Semarang
*

90. ?????? Lanjuuuuut.....siapa menyusul.. ?????

Registrasi : Nick koi-s/Nama/Asal

"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."
*
*Acara Temu Akbar : Tgl 26 April 2014, mulai jam 12.00 WIB* 
(Sampai dengan pengumuman pemenag KOI-S Festival)

_Jika ada yang sudah registrasi tapi belum terdaftar.... silahkan PM saya atau note lagi di forum..._ 

 :Wave:  :Wave: *Terima kasih* :Wave:  :Wave:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Numpang gaya, biar nge-top.....

ini loh penampakannya,,,
kalau ketemy djalan, jangan kabur ya..

Registrasi :
No.11. Stanleyjr.Private/Stanley/Sukabumi




Ping !

Up up up....

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Happy weekend,,

Indahnya Kebersamaan.....


Salam Koi. @2014

----------


## Soegianto

Halo halo apa kabar semua teman2 koi.... Siap2 hadir ah kangen juga kumpul bareng

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> *Update per hari ini...*  
>   *Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*  
> 
> 1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
> 2. Tri Wishnu - Jakarta (Batam)
> 3. Yaniesbe - Situbondo 
> 4. Joe Dimas - Cihanjuang aka Bandung
> 5. Gizza Koi aka Gerry - Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
> 6. Frostbites aka Han (Jakarta)
> ...


up up up.....

siapa menyusul..........

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Panitia,
Ini Pak Soegi pasti ikutan temu akbar nih... mohon didaftarkan.

----------


## Soegianto

Gak di catat juga mau datang aja  pak...sdh abseent kelamaan hehe

----------


## LDJ

> Gak di catat juga mau datang aja pak...sdh abseent kelamaan hehe


pak Soegi, salam   :Hail:  makasih banyak mau gabung, ga diitung absent koq..wong acara kumpul2 in juga baru pertama kali

Om Yani..sekalian saya rapihin databasenya
 :Tongue:  :Tongue:  *Update per hari ini...*  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  
 :Yo:   :Yo:  *Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*  :Yo:   :Yo: 

1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wisnu Wardhana/Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe/Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas/Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi/Gerry/Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites/Han/Jakarta
7. Slamet Kurniawan/Jakarta Selatan
8. Dony Lesmana/Jakarta Timur
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Hardiyanto/Serpong-Tangerang
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stanley/Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur
14. Gold/Gold/Gold
15. Mikaelsebastian/Mikael Sebastian/Jakarta
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti/Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry/Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/Budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/Budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02/Bina/Jakarta-Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/Tjendra/Jakarta
28. rvidella/Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos/Hasanudin Firmansyah/Bandung
30. Anggit/Anggit Safito/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/Ferry/?????????
35. Niikangatau/Soni/Bandung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace-Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong-Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/Cibubur
42. Iman Said/Imam Said/Jakarta Selatan
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto/Kota Wisata-Cibubur
44. Dutomo/Dipa Utomo/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi/Samurai Koi Surabaya/Surabaya
47. Zone/Wilson Subandi/Jakarta
48. Indra MW/Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja/Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto/Jakarta
51. David Susanto/Jakarta
52. Erwin Widjaja/Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya/Makassar
54. Spectrum Koi/Melly/Serpong-Tangerang
55. Spectrum Koi/reserve anynomous/Serpong-Tangerang
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Gallery)/Bogor
57. Tropikal Koi/Benny/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/Cucu Ahmad Kurnia/Jakarta
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor
60. pawira leo/Prawira Leo/Jakarta Barat
61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara
62. Sony Wibisono/Sony Wibisono/Jakarta
63. ARM / Armaji Sayoko / Ciledug Jakarta Barat
64. Billy/Daan Mogot-Jakarta Barat
65. Henkois/Hendra/Bintaro
66. Asiung/Tubagus Fish Farm
67. wandy lesmana/Wandy Lesmana/Gading Serpong (Tangerang)
68. fanta/Fahmi/Malang
69. ronyandry/Rony Andry/BSD
70. iswardi/????????/??????
71. melange/Yudha/Ciputat
72. errinto/??????????/Jakarta Selatan
73. Asfenv/Asfen/BSD-Tangerang
74. chubynovs/Haryono/Jakarta Barat
75. Ceka/Christian K/Gading serpong, Tangerang
76. Gto919/Adhi/BSD-Tangerang
77. shreddymaster/Arif/Jakarta
78. oasis/Zaki/Pemalang
79. TSA/Triyuga/Tangerang Selatan
80. Veros/Teuku Averos/Situ Babakan (Tangerang)
81. Fery (Tapos Farm Center)/Tapos - Bogor
82. Abiserpong/Abi/Tangerang
83. Yudihp/Yudi/Depok
84. Agung_pribadi/Agung (Lebak Bulus Koi Farm)/Jakarta Selatan
85. Luki/Luki/Lebak Bulus - Jakarta Selatan
86. Ajik Rafless/Ajik/Rafles Hill-Cibubur
87. ?????/Hasan Bin Aseng (Puncak Farm Center/Bogor
88. Yulius sesunan/Yulius/Jati Waringin (Bekasi)
89. Helnik/Helmy/Semarang
90. Soegianto/Soegianto/Alam Sutra (Tangerang)
*

91. ?????? Lanjuuuuut.....siapa menyusul.. ?????

Registrasi : Userkoi-s ID/Nama/Asal

"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."
*
*Acara Temu Akbar : Tgl 26 April 2014, mulai jam 12.00 WIB - 17.00 WIB* 
(Sampai dengan pengumuman pemenang KOI-S Festival)

----------


## Soegianto

Haha joke pak

----------


## LDJ

> Haha joke pak


ijin mampir ya om tgl 16 maret  :Cell:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> ijin mampir ya om tgl 16 maret


wah nyari baby champion juga nih.

----------


## LDJ

> wah nyari baby champion juga nih.


Udh abis diborong om slamet kemarin huaaa...

----------


## genadhi

Om ldj salam kenal.. td sy udh add pin bb nya, mohon di accept..Or hp sy : 081517517586..

Thanks..

----------


## LDJ

> Om ldj salam kenal.. td sy udh add pin bb nya, mohon di accept..Or hp sy : 081517517586..
> 
> Thanks..


Oke ..sudah di-accept mgkn msh dalam perjalanan
Makasih ya om

----------


## Soegianto

> ijin mampir ya om tgl 16 maret


Ditunggu buat teman2 koi yang lain juga kiranya meluangkan waktu untuk datang 16 maret 14 ini di alam sutra  :Welcome: ........ditunggu yah',,,,,,,,,tks

----------


## Rx270

91. Rx270 / jakarta / cengkareng - ancol
Hadir tgl 26 april.. Thanks koi-s

----------


## Rx270

:Tongue:  :Tongue:  *Update per hari ini...*  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  
 :Yo:   :Yo:  *Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*  :Yo:   :Yo: 

1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wisnu Wardhana/Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe/Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas/Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi/Gerry/Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites/Han/Jakarta
7. Slamet Kurniawan/Jakarta Selatan
8. Dony Lesmana/Jakarta Timur
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Hardiyanto/Serpong-Tangerang
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stanley/Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur
14. Gold/Gold/Gold
15. Mikaelsebastian/Mikael Sebastian/Jakarta
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti/Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry/Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/Budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/Budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02/Bina/Jakarta-Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/Tjendra/Jakarta
28. rvidella/Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos/Hasanudin Firmansyah/Bandung
30. Anggit/Anggit Safito/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/Ferry/?????????
35. Niikangatau/Soni/Bandung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace-Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong-Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/Cibubur
42. Iman Said/Imam Said/Jakarta Selatan
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto/Kota Wisata-Cibubur
44. Dutomo/Dipa Utomo/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi/Samurai Koi Surabaya/Surabaya
47. Zone/Wilson Subandi/Jakarta
48. Indra MW/Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja/Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto/Jakarta
51. David Susanto/Jakarta
52. Erwin Widjaja/Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya/Makassar
54. Spectrum Koi/Melly/Serpong-Tangerang
55. Spectrum Koi/reserve anynomous/Serpong-Tangerang
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Gallery)/Bogor
57. Tropikal Koi/Benny/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/Cucu Ahmad Kurnia/Jakarta
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor
60. pawira leo/Prawira Leo/Jakarta Barat
61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara
62. Sony Wibisono/Sony Wibisono/Jakarta
63. ARM / Armaji Sayoko / Ciledug Jakarta Barat
64. Billy/Daan Mogot-Jakarta Barat
65. Henkois/Hendra/Bintaro
66. Asiung/Tubagus Fish Farm
67. wandy lesmana/Wandy Lesmana/Gading Serpong (Tangerang)
68. fanta/Fahmi/Malang
69. ronyandry/Rony Andry/BSD
70. iswardi/????????/??????
71. melange/Yudha/Ciputat
72. errinto/??????????/Jakarta Selatan
73. Asfenv/Asfen/BSD-Tangerang
74. chubynovs/Haryono/Jakarta Barat
75. Ceka/Christian K/Gading serpong, Tangerang
76. Gto919/Adhi/BSD-Tangerang
77. shreddymaster/Arif/Jakarta
78. oasis/Zaki/Pemalang
79. TSA/Triyuga/Tangerang Selatan
80. Veros/Teuku Averos/Situ Babakan (Tangerang)
81. Fery (Tapos Farm Center)/Tapos - Bogor
82. Abiserpong/Abi/Tangerang
83. Yudihp/Yudi/Depok
84. Agung_pribadi/Agung (Lebak Bulus Koi Farm)/Jakarta Selatan
85. Luki/Luki/Lebak Bulus - Jakarta Selatan
86. Ajik Rafless/Ajik/Rafles Hill-Cibubur
87. ?????/Hasan Bin Aseng (Puncak Farm Center/Bogor
88. Yulius sesunan/Yulius/Jati Waringin (Bekasi)
89. Helnik/Helmy/Semarang
90. Soegianto/Soegianto/Alam Sutra (Tangerang)
91. Rx270 / RGH / Cengkareng - Ancol

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ayo 9 orang lagi  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## jekomkoi

Papi don bole ikutan?
Jekomkoi/pajar/bandung

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Papi don bole ikutan?
> Jekomkoi/pajar/bandung


Boleh dong papi pajarena...  jgn nakal yaaaa... huahahaha

----------


## showa

92. Fajar (jekomkoi-bandung)
93. Abud BSD
94...................( silahkan di lanjut )

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Siapa lagi om2x.. ditunggu.. panitia sudah bekerja keras untuk menyiapkan 300 kaos... gratis  :Nod:

----------


## Yaniesbe

> Gak di catat juga mau datang aja  pak...sdh abseent kelamaan hehe





> pak Soegi, salam  makasih banyak mau gabung, ga diitung absent koq..wong acara kumpul2 in juga baru pertama kali


Salam kenal Om Soegianto, tokoh perkoian Indonesia, senang bisa kenal sama Bapak...
Sudah ditambah Om LDJ ya Pak, ke daftar...
Saya sempat kenalan di Alam Sutera waktu 10th All Indo kemarin... 




> 91. Rx270 / jakarta / cengkareng - ancol
> Hadir tgl 26 april.. Thanks koi-s


Makasih updatenya Om Rx270, nama lengkap siapa nih... buat sticker nanti...




> Papi don bole ikutan?
> Jekomkoi/pajar/bandung





> 92. Fajar (jekomkoi-bandung)
> 93. Abud BSD
> 94...................( silahkan di lanjut )


Om Fajar, salam kenal dan Om Rudi makasih updatenya ...





> Siapa lagi om2x.. ditunggu.. panitia sudah bekerja keras untuk menyiapkan 300 kaos... gratis


 :Crazy:  :Crazy: Nunggu 200 member lagi yach...  :Crazy:  :Crazy: 


 :Tongue:  :Tongue:  *Update per hari ini...*  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  
 :Yo:   :Yo:  *Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*  :Yo:   :Yo: 

1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wisnu Wardhana/Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe/Yaniesbe/Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas/Cihanjuang (Bandung)
5. Gizza Koi/Gerry/Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites/Han/Jakarta
7. Slamet Kurniawan/Jakarta Selatan
8. Dony Lesmana/Jakarta Timur
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Hardiyanto/Serpong-Tangerang
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stanley/Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur
14. Gold/Gold/Gold
15. Mikaelsebastian/Mikael Sebastian/Jakarta
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti/Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry/Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/Budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/Budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02/Bina/Jakarta-Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/Tjendra/Jakarta
28. rvidella/Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos/Hasanudin Firmansyah/Bandung
30. Anggit/Anggit Safito/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/Ferry/?????????
35. Niikangatau/Soni/Bandung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace-Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong-Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/Cibubur
42. Iman Said/Imam Said/Jakarta Selatan
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto/Kota Wisata-Cibubur
44. Dutomo/Dipa Utomo/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi/Samurai Koi Surabaya/Surabaya
47. Zone/Wilson Subandi/Jakarta
48. Indra MW/Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja/Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto/Jakarta
51. David Susanto/Jakarta
52. Erwin Widjaja/Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya/Makassar
54. Spectrum Koi/Melly/Serpong-Tangerang
55. Spectrum Koi/reserve anynomous/Serpong-Tangerang
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Gallery)/Bogor
57. Tropikal Koi/Benny/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/Cucu Ahmad Kurnia/Jakarta
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor
60. pawira leo/Prawira Leo/Jakarta Barat
61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara
62. Sony Wibisono/Sony Wibisono/Jakarta
63. ARM / Armaji Sayoko / Ciledug Jakarta Barat
64. Billy/Daan Mogot-Jakarta Barat
65. Henkois/Hendra/Bintaro
66. Asiung/Tubagus Fish Farm
67. wandy lesmana/Wandy Lesmana/Gading Serpong (Tangerang)
68. fanta/Fahmi/Malang
69. ronyandry/Rony Andry/BSD
70. iswardi/????????/??????
71. melange/Yudha/Ciputat
72. errinto/??????????/Jakarta Selatan
73. Asfenv/Asfen/BSD-Tangerang
74. chubynovs/Haryono/Jakarta Barat
75. Ceka/Christian K/Gading serpong, Tangerang
76. Gto919/Adhi/BSD-Tangerang
77. shreddymaster/Arif/Jakarta
78. oasis/Zaki/Pemalang
79. TSA/Triyuga/Tangerang Selatan
80. Veros/Teuku Averos/Situ Babakan (Tangerang)
81. Fery (Tapos Farm Center)/Tapos - Bogor
82. Abiserpong/Abi/Tangerang
83. Yudihp/Yudi/Depok
84. Agung_pribadi/Agung (Lebak Bulus Koi Farm)/Jakarta Selatan
85. Luki/Luki/Lebak Bulus - Jakarta Selatan
86. Ajik Rafless/Ajik/Rafles Hill-Cibubur
87. ?????/Hasan Bin Aseng/Puncak Farm Center (Bogor)
88. Yulius sesunan/Yulius/Jati Waringin (Bekasi)
89. Helnik/Helmy/Semarang
90. Soegianto/Soegianto/Alam Sutra (Tangerang)
91. Rx270/RGH (????)/Cengkareng-Ancol, Jakarta Utara
92. Abud/BSD
*
93. ?????? Lanjuuuuut.....siapa menyusul.. ?????

Registrasi : Userkoi-s ID/Nama/Asal

"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."
*
*Acara Temu Akbar : Tgl 26 April 2014, mulai jam 12.00 WIB - 17.00 WIB* 
(Sampai dengan pengumuman pemenang KOI-S Festival)

----------


## Joedimas

Mantabs sudah hampir ke angka 100 ya  bakalr seru hehehheehh

Bersatu kita kuat 
Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## menkar

ikutan ah...

93.menkar / jakarta

----------


## epoe

> ikutan ah...
> 
> 93.menkar / jakarta


Teman2nya di ikutin Om, yang senior2.  :Bathbaby:

----------


## Yaniesbe

Iya om menkar...sms-in senior2 dong...biar pada ngumpul....hehehe...
Makasih bantuannya....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> ikutan ah...
> 
> 93.menkar / jakarta


salam hormattttt sama komandan Menkar ...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> ikutan ah...
> 
> 93.menkar / jakarta


Siappp komandan.  :First:

----------


## LDJ

[URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/ldj8/media/REVISIFIX_zps7571b962.jpg.html][/URL

----------


## LDJ

Setelah menerima 4 contoh desain..maka ini adalah kaos yang akan dibagikan kepada seluruh peserta temu akbar.

Sponsors are welcome  :Peace:  

Sampai ketemu 26 april om tante semua...

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

mantap bro.. well done

----------


## LDJ

Run down acara secara garis besar adalah sbb :
Mulai pk 12.00-16.00 (di sela waktu penjurian)

1. Sharing dan perkenalan koi-s forum, koismagz, dan kegiatan koi-s
2. Sharing tentang koi appreciation
3. Sharing tentang koi keeping
4. Di sela acara ada banjir doorprize, awarding member koi-s yang bersifat casual (kriterianya rahasia hehe..), quiz dll..

Dress code : bebas casual (member yang sudah registrasi dan mengisi buku tamu wajib mengenakan kaos seragam temu akbar)
P.s. : disarankan bawa mobil besar bagi yang membawa kendaraan..siapa tahu kebagian doorprize nisai hehehe

Sampai ketemu 26 april om tante semua

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> [URL=http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/ldj8/media/REVISIFIX_zps7571b962.jpg.html][/URL


simple, tapi dalem...

booking...,, 

tapi om LDJ, kalau anak , istri, teman dan sahabat ada yg ikut.... dapet souvenir kaos juga nggak yah... ?/

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Om selain yang daftar sebagai anggota kois forum yang sudah di list kan, diharap kan untuk membayar..

----------


## LDJ

> simple, tapi dalem...booking...,, tapi om LDJ, kalau anak , istri, teman dan sahabat ada yg ikut.... dapet souvenir kaos juga nggak yah... ?/


boleh om, nanti disediakan di booth koi-s, dijual terpisah ya untuk yang non registered member

----------


## Yaniesbe

Yang pengin jadi anggota Koi-s Bu Admin sudah siap sedia formnya... (katanya  :Wave: )

Dapat Majalah 6 Edisi Lho....

----------


## Yaniesbe

> Dress code : bebas casual (member yang sudah registrasi dan mengisi buku tamu wajib mengenakan kaos seragam temu akbar)
> P.s. : disarankan bawa mobil besar bagi yang membawa kendaraan..siapa tahu kebagian doorprize nisai hehehe
> 
> Sampai ketemu 26 april om tante semua


 :Behindsofa:  Nisai berambut panjang Om ... Asyeeeek...  :Behindsofa:

----------


## NiikanGatau

> Run down acara secara garis besar adalah sbb :
> Mulai pk 12.00-16.00 (di sela waktu penjurian)
> 
> 1. Sharing dan perkenalan koi-s forum, koismagz, dan kegiatan koi-s
> 2. Sharing tentang koi appreciation
> 3. Sharing tentang koi keeping
> 4. Di sela acara ada banjir doorprize, awarding member koi-s yang bersifat casual (kriterianya rahasia hehe..), quiz dll..
> 
> Dress code : bebas casual (member yang sudah registrasi dan mengisi buku tamu wajib mengenakan kaos seragam temu akbar)
> ...


asik acaranya ni siapa lagi yg daftar silahkan....

*93. ?????? Lanjuuuuut.....siapa menyusul.. ?????

Registrasi : Userkoi-s ID/Nama/Asal

"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."

Acara Temu Akbar : Tgl 26 April 2014, mulai jam 12.00 WIB - 17.00 WIB 
(Sampai dengan pengumuman pemenang KOI-S Festival)*

----------


## epoe

_Om Yaniesbe dan Om LDJ,_
Jangan lupa _Om Effendi Gazali_ (senior kita); dan Om Suny serta Om Wawan (penerus Om Effendi, setelah sakit tendon waktu maen bola).  :Happy:

----------


## epoe

> simple, tapi dalem...
> 
> booking...,, 
> 
> tapi om LDJ, kalau anak , istri, teman dan sahabat ada yg ikut.... dapet souvenir kaos juga nggak yah... ?/


*Om Stanley*, _Dapat !_ ....................................... beli sendiri2 (kalau cukup) di souvenir Koi's ya Om.

----------


## menkar

> Iya om menkar...sms-in senior2 dong...biar pada ngumpul....hehehe...
> Makasih bantuannya....



siapp... nanti saya ajak om edi nito, om wiwi and om budiono wijaya... perlu di daftarin apa on d spot aja?

regards
Menkar

----------


## Rizal61

> siapp... nanti saya ajak om edi nito, om wiwi and om budiono wijaya... perlu di daftarin apa on d spot aja?
> 
> regards
> Menkar


trio maestro nih... segala hobi  :Thumb: 




> ...on d spot aja?


kuzuka gaya bahasa ini 

bawa model ngga Om  ::

----------


## bodil

Hiluu Om Menkar.. salam kenal Om...  :Yo:   :Photo: 

daftarin aja disini Om... hehehe biar bisa skalian dapet kaos juga... hehehe...  :Peace: 

dan bisa nambah2 target kehadiran member KOIS buat panitia....  :Music: 

nanti juga ada Om -Om yang baik hati  :Hug:  yang akan bantu rekap...  :Welcome:

----------


## menkar

> Hiluu Om Menkar.. salam kenal Om...  
> 
> daftarin aja disini Om... hehehe biar bisa skalian dapet kaos juga... hehehe... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan bisa nambah2 target kehadiran member KOIS buat panitia.... 
> 
> nanti juga ada Om -Om yang baik hati  yang akan bantu rekap...



heheheh ...

saya daftarin yah :

on behalf:

eddy Nito
wiwie santoso
Budiono Gunawan

----------


## frostbitez

wah suhunya om zone dateng

----------


## rvidella

> wah suhunya om zone dateng


yang mana ....

temen2nya om menkar ... bener2 senior ...  :Thumb:

----------


## Monggalana

Sy minta yg Size xxxl bajunyaaaa

----------


## menkar

> yang mana ....
> 
> temen2nya om menkar ... bener2 senior ...



iya kalau mereka itu  "senior" seneng istri orang... kalau saya  "junior"  juga seneng istri orang... heheheh kaburr ah oot..  :: p

----------


## stanleyjr.private

udah pada daftar belum ya ?

kayak nya ada yg belum nih...

----------


## Yaniesbe

> Sy minta yg Size xxxl bajunyaaaa


 :Tongue1:  Oh iya yah... banyak members yang butuh ikuran ini..... Jangan-jangan majority minimum XL   :Tongue1:

----------


## epoe

> udah pada daftar belum ya ?
> 
> kayak nya ada yg belum nih...


Ngga panas tuh ................................................ padahal bukan langganan Majalah saja, ........ banyak yg lain2. :Flypig:

----------


## evendee

Sebenarnya pengen banget ikutan acara temu akbarnya, cuma jauh banget nih (ngalasan aja  :: ) 

Mungkin juga member2 forum kois yang pada blm daftar sejatinya pengen berpartisipasi, cuma kendalanya seperti yg gwa alami.

Ayo... ada yg mo sponsor tiket pesawat & akomodasi   :Behindsofa:

----------


## Pauran

Ikutan dong .........

1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wisnu Wardhana/Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe/Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas/Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi/Gerry/Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites/Han/Jakarta
7. Slamet Kurniawan/Jakarta Selatan
8. Dony Lesmana/Jakarta Timur
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Hardiyanto/Serpong-Tangerang
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stanley/Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur
14. Gold/Gold/Gold
15. Mikaelsebastian/Mikael Sebastian/Jakarta
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti/Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry/Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/Budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/Budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02/Bina/Jakarta-Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/Tjendra/Jakarta
28. rvidella/Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos/Hasanudin Firmansyah/Bandung
30. Anggit/Anggit Safito/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/Ferry/?????????
35. Niikangatau/Soni/Bandung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace-Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong-Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/Cibubur
42. Iman Said/Imam Said/Jakarta Selatan
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto/Kota Wisata-Cibubur
44. Dutomo/Dipa Utomo/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi/Samurai Koi Surabaya/Surabaya
47. Zone/Wilson Subandi/Jakarta
48. Indra MW/Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja/Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto/Jakarta
51. David Susanto/Jakarta
52. Erwin Widjaja/Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya/Makassar
54. Spectrum Koi/Melly/Serpong-Tangerang
55. Spectrum Koi/reserve anynomous/Serpong-Tangerang
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Gallery)/Bogor
57. Tropikal Koi/Benny/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/Cucu Ahmad Kurnia/Jakarta
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor
60. pawira leo/Prawira Leo/Jakarta Barat
61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara
62. Sony Wibisono/Sony Wibisono/Jakarta
63. ARM / Armaji Sayoko / Ciledug Jakarta Barat
64. Billy/Daan Mogot-Jakarta Barat
65. Henkois/Hendra/Bintaro
66. Asiung/Tubagus Fish Farm
67. wandy lesmana/Wandy Lesmana/Gading Serpong (Tangerang)
68. fanta/Fahmi/Malang
69. ronyandry/Rony Andry/BSD
70. iswardi/????????/??????
71. melange/Yudha/Ciputat
72. errinto/??????????/Jakarta Selatan
73. Asfenv/Asfen/BSD-Tangerang
74. chubynovs/Haryono/Jakarta Barat
75. Ceka/Christian K/Gading serpong, Tangerang
76. Gto919/Adhi/BSD-Tangerang
77. shreddymaster/Arif/Jakarta
78. oasis/Zaki/Pemalang
79. TSA/Triyuga/Tangerang Selatan
80. Veros/Teuku Averos/Situ Babakan (Tangerang)
81. Fery (Tapos Farm Center)/Tapos - Bogor
82. Abiserpong/Abi/Tangerang
83. Yudihp/Yudi/Depok
84. Agung_pribadi/Agung (Lebak Bulus Koi Farm)/Jakarta Selatan
85. Luki/Luki/Lebak Bulus - Jakarta Selatan
86. Ajik Rafless/Ajik/Rafles Hill-Cibubur
87. ?????/Hasan Bin Aseng (Puncak Farm Center/Bogor
88. Yulius sesunan/Yulius/Jati Waringin (Bekasi)
89. Helnik/Helmy/Semarang
90. Soegianto/Soegianto/Alam Sutra (Tangerang)
91. Rx270 / RGH / Cengkareng - Ancol
92. Pauran / Martinus - Bekasi

----------


## Gold

> Ikutan dong .........
> 
> 1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
> 2. Tri Wisnu Wardhana/Jakarta (Batam)
> 3. Yaniesbe/Situbondo 
> 4. Joe Dimas/Cihanjuang aka Bandung
> 5. Gizza Koi/Gerry/Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
> 6. Frostbites/Han/Jakarta
> 7. Slamet Kurniawan/Jakarta Selatan
> ...


baik ramai pak

----------


## Yaniesbe

Om Gold... Tolong nama Asli plus asal dong, hehehe,
Saya dah PM belum di reply... :Eek2:

----------


## shreddymaster

> Setelah menerima 4 contoh desain..maka ini adalah kaos yang *akan dibagikan kepada seluruh peserta temu akbar*.
> 
> Sponsors are welcome  
> 
> Sampai ketemu 26 april om tante semua...


apakah kaos ini berlaku untuk non registered member (member tanpa kartu anggota) ?? member biasa yang hanya sebagai silent reader di forum ini  :Behindsofa:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wisnu Wardhana/Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe/Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas/Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi/Gerry/Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites/Han/Jakarta
7. Slamet Kurniawan/Jakarta Selatan
8. Dony Lesmana/Jakarta Timur
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Hardiyanto/Serpong-Tangerang
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stanley/Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur
14. Gold/Gold/Gold
15. Mikaelsebastian/ wandrie /Jakarta
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti/Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry/Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/Budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/Budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02/Bina/Jakarta-Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/Tjendra/Jakarta
28. rvidella/Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos/Hasanudin Firmansyah/Bandung
30. Anggit/Anggit Safito/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/Ferry/?????????
35. Niikangatau/Soni/Bandung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace-Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong-Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/Cibubur
42. Iman Said/Imam Said/Jakarta Selatan
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto/Kota Wisata-Cibubur
44. Dutomo/Dipa Utomo/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi/Samurai Koi Surabaya/Surabaya
47. Zone/Wilson Subandi/Jakarta
48. Indra MW/Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja/Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto/Jakarta
51. David Susanto/Jakarta
52. Erwin Widjaja/Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya/Makassar
54. Spectrum Koi/Melly/Serpong-Tangerang
55. Spectrum Koi/reserve anynomous/Serpong-Tangerang
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Gallery)/Bogor
57. Tropikal Koi/Benny/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/Cucu Ahmad Kurnia/Jakarta
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor
60. pawira leo/Prawira Leo/Jakarta Barat
61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara
62. Sony Wibisono/Sony Wibisono/Jakarta
63. ARM / Armaji Sayoko / Ciledug Jakarta Barat
64. Billy/Daan Mogot-Jakarta Barat
65. Henkois/Hendra/Bintaro
66. Asiung/Tubagus Fish Farm
67. wandy lesmana/Wandy Lesmana/Gading Serpong (Tangerang)
68. fanta/Fahmi/Malang
69. ronyandry/Rony Andry/BSD
70. iswardi/????????/??????
71. melange/Yudha/Ciputat
72. errinto/??????????/Jakarta Selatan
73. Asfenv/Asfen/BSD-Tangerang
74. chubynovs/Haryono/Jakarta Barat
75. Ceka/Christian K/Gading serpong, Tangerang
76. Gto919/Adhi/BSD-Tangerang
77. shreddymaster/Arif/Jakarta
78. oasis/Zaki/Pemalang
79. TSA/Triyuga/Tangerang Selatan
80. Veros/Teuku Averos/Situ Babakan (Tangerang)
81. Fery (Tapos Farm Center)/Tapos - Bogor
82. Abiserpong/Abi/Tangerang
83. Yudihp/Yudi/Depok
84. Agung_pribadi/Agung (Lebak Bulus Koi Farm)/Jakarta Selatan
85. Luki/Luki/Lebak Bulus - Jakarta Selatan
86. Ajik Rafless/Ajik/Rafles Hill-Cibubur
87. ?????/Hasan Bin Aseng (Puncak Farm Center/Bogor
88. Yulius sesunan/Yulius/Jati Waringin (Bekasi)
89. Helnik/Helmy/Semarang
90. Soegianto/Soegianto/Alam Sutra (Tangerang)
91. Rx270 / RGH / Cengkareng - Ancol
92. Pauran / Martinus - Bekasi

----------


## LDJ

> apakah kaos ini berlaku untuk non registered member (member tanpa kartu anggota) ?? member biasa yang hanya sebagai silent reader di forum ini


Open invitation for all koi-s forum member om. Ga melihat kartu anggota atau tidaknya.

Justru yg silent reader biasanya level suhu tuh hahaha...
Ampun master...

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> 1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
> 2. Tri Wisnu Wardhana/Jakarta (Batam)
> 3. Yaniesbe/Situbondo 
> 4. Joe Dimas/Cihanjuang aka Bandung
> 5. Gizza Koi/Gerry/Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
> 6. Frostbites/Han/Jakarta
> 7. Slamet Kurniawan/Jakarta Selatan
> 8. Dony Lesmana/Jakarta Timur
> 9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
> ...


wah sudah 92 orang yg trcatat....

btw, mana nich... koi`s member dari sukabumi......  ayo jangan malu2x....

kita berangkat sama sama, nanti..

----------


## candra_w

1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wisnu Wardhana/Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe/Situbondo
4. Joe Dimas/Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi/Gerry/Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites/Han/Jakarta
7. Slamet Kurniawan/Jakarta Selatan
8. Dony Lesmana/Jakarta Timur
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat
10. ardy/Ardy Hardiyanto/Serpong-Tangerang
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stanley/Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur
13. Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur
14. Gold/Gold/Gold
15. Mikaelsebastian/Mikael Sebastian/Jakarta
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat
17. Interisti/Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar
18. hxsutanto/Henry/Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/Budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/Budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02/Bina/Jakarta-Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/Tjendra/Jakarta
28. rvidella/Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos/Hasanudin Firmansyah/Bandung
30. Anggit/Anggit Safito/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/Ferry/?????????
35. Niikangatau/Soni/Bandung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace-Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong-Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/Cibubur
42. Iman Said/Imam Said/Jakarta Selatan
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto/Kota Wisata-Cibubur
44. Dutomo/Dipa Utomo/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi/Samurai Koi Surabaya/Surabaya
47. Zone/Wilson Subandi/Jakarta
48. Indra MW/Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja/Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto/Jakarta
51. David Susanto/Jakarta
52. Erwin Widjaja/Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya/Makassar
54. Spectrum Koi/Melly/Serpong-Tangerang
55. Spectrum Koi/reserve anynomous/Serpong-Tangerang
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Gallery)/Bogor
57. Tropikal Koi/Benny/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/Cucu Ahmad Kurnia/Jakarta
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor
60. pawira leo/Prawira Leo/Jakarta Barat
61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara
62. Sony Wibisono/Sony Wibisono/Jakarta
63. ARM / Armaji Sayoko / Ciledug Jakarta Barat
64. Billy/Daan Mogot-Jakarta Barat
65. Henkois/Hendra/Bintaro
66. Asiung/Tubagus Fish Farm
67. wandy lesmana/Wandy Lesmana/Gading Serpong (Tangerang)
68. fanta/Fahmi/Malang
69. ronyandry/Rony Andry/BSD
70. iswardi/????????/??????
71. melange/Yudha/Ciputat
72. errinto/??????????/Jakarta Selatan
73. Asfenv/Asfen/BSD-Tangerang
74. chubynovs/Haryono/Jakarta Barat
75. Ceka/Christian K/Gading serpong, Tangerang
76. Gto919/Adhi/BSD-Tangerang
77. shreddymaster/Arif/Jakarta
78. oasis/Zaki/Pemalang
79. TSA/Triyuga/Tangerang Selatan
80. Veros/Teuku Averos/Situ Babakan (Tangerang)
81. Fery (Tapos Farm Center)/Tapos - Bogor
82. Abiserpong/Abi/Tangerang
83. Yudihp/Yudi/Depok
84. Agung_pribadi/Agung (Lebak Bulus Koi Farm)/Jakarta Selatan
85. Luki/Luki/Lebak Bulus - Jakarta Selatan
86. Ajik Rafless/Ajik/Rafles Hill-Cibubur
87. ?????/Hasan Bin Aseng (Puncak Farm Center/Bogor
88. Yulius sesunan/Yulius/Jati Waringin (Bekasi)
89. Helnik/Helmy/Semarang
90. Soegianto/Soegianto/Alam Sutra (Tangerang)
91. Rx270 / RGH / Cengkareng - Ancol
92. Pauran / Martinus - Bekasi
93. candra_w/candra/Bogor

----------


## epoe

*TEMU AKBAR MEMBER KOI-S di 8th KOI-S FESTIVAL 25-26 April JI EXPO KEMAYORAN* 				   						 							 							 						 						 				 					 						 							Forum KOI-S yg Luar biasa

Menindak lanjuti pertemuan warung kopi di Zoom Cafe Flavor Bliss , maka  teman2 yg berkumpul sepakat menggelar TEMU AKBAR MEMBER KOI-S FORUM  bersamaan dengan pengadaan acara 8th KOI-S FESTIVAL pada tanggal 25-26  April 2014.

TEMU AKBAR tersebut akan berlangsung pada *hari SABTU pada TANGGAL 26 APRIL 2014 mulai pukul 12.00 siang .
*
Akan ada sekitar 800 anggota hadir memeriahkan (10% dari anggota Koi;s), dpt kaos gratis ..... makanya harus konfirm kedatangannya (soalnya kan mubazir kalau kebanyakan).
Ada ...... hadiah / souvenir2 ...... bagi ......

_Daftar Yuuuk_ .......... Kalau boleh, kita daftarkan bareng ya Om.  :Yell:

----------


## bodil

Lanjuuutttt... Trus next nya siapa lageeee....  :Target:  :Fish2:  :Cheer2: ...... :Photo:

----------


## LDJ

> 93. candra_w/candra/Bogor


Thank u om Candra..selamat bertemu

----------


## LDJ

*Dari member oleh member untuk member...

Terimakasih om Effendy(Sumatera Utara) yang mendonasikan beberapa autofeeder buatannya sebagai door prize temu akbar

Sukses terus F&D autofeeder
*

----------


## candra_w

> Thank u om Candra..selamat bertemu


siap om...tq jg...

----------


## evendee

> *Dari member oleh member untuk member...
> 
> Terimakasih om Effendy(Sumatera Utara) yang mendonasikan beberapa autofeeder buatannya sebagai door prize temu akbar
> 
> Sukses terus F&D autofeeder
> *


Forum KOI-S Forum Demokrasi  :: 

Tengkiu buat om Leo cs yang udah memberikan kesempatan buat saya utk ikut berpartisipasi dlm acara Temu Akbar. 

Ayo yg blm daftar segera daftar, masih banyak door prizenya laennya
  *colek om candra (LC Koi Food)  :Bolt: 

Sukses buat acaranya

Efendy

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

masih dibuka banyak kesempatan bagi yang mau sponsor sekalian promosi produk nya.....

----------


## majin91

> *TEMU AKBAR MEMBER KOI-S di 8th KOI-S FESTIVAL 25-26 April JI EXPO KEMAYORAN*
> 
>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Forum KOI-S yg Luar biasa
> 
> Menindak lanjuti pertemuan warung kopi di Zoom Cafe Flavor Bliss , maka  teman2 yg berkumpul sepakat menggelar TEMU AKBAR MEMBER KOI-S FORUM  bersamaan dengan pengadaan acara 8th KOI-S FESTIVAL pada tanggal 25-26  April 2014.
> 
> TEMU AKBAR tersebut akan berlangsung pada *hari SABTU pada TANGGAL 26 APRIL 2014 mulai pukul 12.00 siang .
> *
> Akan ada sekitar 800 anggota hadir memeriahkan (10% dari anggota Koi;s), dpt kaos gratis ..... makanya harus konfirm kedatangannya (soalnya kan mubazir kalau kebanyakan).
> ...


wah mantap nih..pas hari sabtu jdi wekend..untung da daftar.. :Cool2:

----------


## beearacer

> 1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
> 2. Tri Wisnu Wardhana/Jakarta (Batam)
> 3. Yaniesbe/Situbondo
> 4. Joe Dimas/Cihanjuang aka Bandung
> 5. Gizza Koi/Gerry/Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
> 6. Frostbites/Han/Jakarta
> 7. Slamet Kurniawan/Jakarta Selatan
> 8. Dony Lesmana/Jakarta Timur
> 9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat
> ...


94. beearacer/widi/bekasi

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> 1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
> 2. Tri Wisnu Wardhana/Jakarta (Batam)
> 3. Yaniesbe/Situbondo
> 4. Joe Dimas/Cihanjuang aka Bandung
> 5. Gizza Koi/Gerry/Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
> 6. Frostbites/Han/Jakarta
> 7. Slamet Kurniawan/Jakarta Selatan
> 8. Dony Lesmana/Jakarta Timur
> 9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat
> ...






sebelum acara besar Temu Akbar, april..

peserta no.11, brkunjung silaturahmi ke no.09.......

----------


## stanleyjr.private

next.....

up up up.....

----------


## epoe

_Om Yaniesbe,_
Tolong Daftar : 
- albc/ali/Bintaro 
- ssuunnyyss/suny/jakarta timur

----------


## Joedimas

ayo waktu sudah semakin dekat yg blm daftar segera daftarkan

Bersatu kita kuat 
Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## bodil

:Bump2: 

Sambil nunggu update-an lagi...

 :Target:

----------


## Yaniesbe

> 93. candra_w/candra/Bogor





> saya daftarin yah :
> 
> on behalf:
> 
> eddy Nito
> wiwie santoso
> Budiono Gunawan





> _Om Yaniesbe dan Om LDJ,_
> Jangan lupa _Om Effendi Gazali_ (senior kita); dan Om Suny serta Om Wawan (penerus Om Effendi, setelah sakit tendon waktu maen bola).





> Ikutan dong .........
> 
> 92. Pauran / Martinus - Bekasi




 :Tongue:  :Tongue:  *Update per hari ini...*  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  
 :Yo:   :Yo:  *Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*  :Yo:   :Yo: 


1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wisnu Wardhana/Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe/Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas/Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi/Gerry/Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites/Han/Jakarta
7. Slamet Kurniawan/Jakarta Selatan
8. Dony Lesmana/Jakarta Timur
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Hardiyanto/Serpong-Tangerang
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stanley/Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur
14. Gold/Gold/Gold
15. Mikaelsebastian/ wandrie /Jakarta
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti/Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry/Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/Budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/Budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02/Bina/Jakarta-Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/Tjendra/Jakarta
28. rvidella/Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos/Hasanudin Firmansyah/Bandung
30. Anggit/Anggit Safito/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/Ferry/?????????
35. Niikangatau/Soni/Bandung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace-Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong-Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/Cibubur
42. Iman Said/Imam Said/Jakarta Selatan
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto/Kota Wisata-Cibubur
44. Dutomo/Dipa Utomo/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi/Samurai Koi Surabaya/Surabaya
47. Zone/Wilson Subandi/Jakarta
48. Indra MW/Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja/Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto/Jakarta
51. David Susanto/Jakarta
52. Erwin Widjaja/Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya/Makassar
54. Spectrum Koi/Melly/Serpong-Tangerang
55. Spectrum Koi/reserve anynomous/Serpong-Tangerang
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Gallery)/Bogor
57. Tropikal Koi/Benny/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/Cucu Ahmad Kurnia/Jakarta
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor
60. pawira leo/Prawira Leo/Jakarta Barat
61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara
62. Sony Wibisono/Sony Wibisono/Jakarta
63. ARM / Armaji Sayoko / Ciledug Jakarta Barat
64. Billy/Daan Mogot-Jakarta Barat
65. Henkois/Hendra/Bintaro
66. Asiung/Tubagus Fish Farm
67. wandy lesmana/Wandy Lesmana/Gading Serpong (Tangerang)
68. fanta/Fahmi/Malang
69. ronyandry/Rony Andry/BSD
70. iswardi/????????/??????
71. melange/Yudha/Ciputat
72. errinto/??????????/Jakarta Selatan
73. Asfenv/Asfen/BSD-Tangerang
74. chubynovs/Haryono/Jakarta Barat
75. Ceka/Christian K/Gading serpong, Tangerang
76. Gto919/Adhi/BSD-Tangerang
77. shreddymaster/Arif/Jakarta
78. oasis/Zaki/Pemalang
79. TSA/Triyuga/Tangerang Selatan
80. Veros/Teuku Averos/Situ Babakan (Tangerang)
81. Fery (Tapos Farm Center)/Tapos - Bogor
82. Abiserpong/Abi/Tangerang
83. Yudihp/Yudi/Depok
84. Agung_pribadi/Agung (Lebak Bulus Koi Farm)/Jakarta Selatan
85. Luki/Luki/Lebak Bulus - Jakarta Selatan
86. Ajik Rafless/Ajik/Rafles Hill-Cibubur
87. ?????/Hasan Bin Aseng (Puncak Farm Center/Bogor
88. Yulius sesunan/Yulius/Jati Waringin (Bekasi)
89. Helnik/Helmy/Semarang
90. Soegianto/Soegianto/Alam Sutra (Tangerang)
91. Rx270 / RGH / Cengkareng - Ancol
92. Pauran / Martinus - Bekasi
93. Menkar/Menkar
94. E.Nito/Eddy Nito
95. Wiwie Santoso
96. Budiono Gunawan
97. candra_w/Candra/Bogor
98. beearacer/Widi/bekasi
99. Effedig/Efendi Gazali/Jakarta
100. ssuunnyyss/Suny/Jakarta Timur
101. Wawan
102. albc/Ali/Bintaro

*103. ?????? Lanjuuuuut.....siapa menyusul.. ?????

Registrasi : Userkoi-s ID/Nama/Asal

"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."
*
*Acara Temu Akbar : Tgl 26 April 2014, mulai jam 12.00 WIB - 17.00 WIB* 
(Sampai dengan pengumuman pemenang KOI-S Festival)[/QUOTE]

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Mantap sudah 100 Mamber  :First:

----------


## Yaniesbe

Semoga pada datang semua....

Rame jadinya Koi-s Exponya....

----------


## Monggalana

Hayo.. Kok sepanjang saya baca, nama co semua ya?:'(

----------


## Joedimas

hahhahahahhah apa co teh yus hehehheheeh
Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Hayo.. Kok sepanjang saya baca, nama co semua ya?:'(


Colek om Dony, si teh Ocenia kemana y?  :Cool3: 
SPG nya juga di daftarin dong sekalaian om

----------


## Glenardo

Daftar om

glen

----------


## Yaniesbe

> Colek om Dony, si teh Ocenia kemana y? 
> SPG nya juga di daftarin dong sekalaian om


Om TWW....,

 :Bowl:  Ntar kalau SPG gabung di kursi peserta... ibarat di sarang penyamun gk.....  :Bowl: 

Emang ada member ce di forum ini kah..?

----------


## Yaniesbe

> Daftar om
> 
> glen


Siap dicatat Om Glen... Tks

----------


## NiikanGatau

*103. ?????? Lanjuuuuut.....siapa menyusul.. ?????

Registrasi : Userkoi-s ID/Nama/Asal

"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."

Acara Temu Akbar : Tgl 26 April 2014, mulai jam 12.00 WIB - 17.00 WIB 
(Sampai dengan pengumuman pemenang KOI-S Festival)

*

----------


## Yaniesbe

> *103. ?????? Lanjuuuuut.....siapa menyusul.. ?????
> 
> Registrasi : Userkoi-s ID/Nama/Asal
> 
> "Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."
> 
> Acara Temu Akbar : Tgl 26 April 2014, mulai jam 12.00 WIB - 17.00 WIB 
> (Sampai dengan pengumuman pemenang KOI-S Festival)
> 
> *



Hahahahaha... SBY aja support temu akbar yah.....

Ayo siapa lagi yang mau daftar....

----------


## Monggalana

> Colek om Dony, si teh Ocenia kemana y? 
> SPG nya juga di daftarin dong sekalaian om


Bnr bgt tuh om.. Co = cowok om joe.. Hahaha

----------


## frostbitez

> Hayo.. Kok sepanjang saya baca, nama co semua ya?:'(


ad julia monggalani nanti model swimsuit fotoshootnya om denger2 fans clubnya ud sampe jepang
hehehe

----------


## Monggalana

> ad julia monggalani nanti model swimsuit fotoshootnya om denger2 fans clubnya ud sampe jepang
> hehehe


Wow.. Masa sih..

----------


## koi addicted

nubie ijin gabung 

koi addicted/andrian/serpong

----------


## Yaniesbe

> Daftar om
> 
> glen





> nubie ijin gabung 
> 
> koi addicted/andrian/serpong


 :Tongue:  :Tongue:  *Update per hari ini...*  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  
 :Yo:   :Yo:  *Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*  :Yo:   :Yo: 


1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wisnu Wardhana/Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe/Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas/Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi/Gerry/Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites/Han/Jakarta
7. Slamet Kurniawan/Jakarta Selatan
8. Dony Lesmana/Jakarta Timur
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Hardiyanto/Serpong-Tangerang
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stanley/Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur
14. Gold/Gold/Gold
15. Mikaelsebastian/ wandrie /Jakarta
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti/Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry/Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/Budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/Budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02/Bina/Jakarta-Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/Tjendra/Jakarta
28. rvidella/Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos/Hasanudin Firmansyah/Bandung
30. Anggit/Anggit Safito/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/Ferry/?????????
35. Niikangatau/Soni/Bandung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace-Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong-Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/Cibubur
42. Iman Said/Imam Said/Jakarta Selatan
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto/Kota Wisata-Cibubur
44. Dutomo/Dipa Utomo/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi/Samurai Koi Surabaya/Surabaya
47. Zone/Wilson Subandi/Jakarta
48. Indra MW/Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja/Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto/Jakarta
51. David Susanto/Jakarta
52. Erwin Widjaja/Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya/Makassar
54. Spectrum Koi/Melly/Serpong-Tangerang
55. Spectrum Koi/reserve anynomous/Serpong-Tangerang
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Gallery)/Bogor
57. Tropikal Koi/Benny/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/Cucu Ahmad Kurnia/Jakarta
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor
60. pawira leo/Prawira Leo/Jakarta Barat
61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara
62. Sony Wibisono/Sony Wibisono/Jakarta
63. ARM / Armaji Sayoko / Ciledug Jakarta Barat
64. Billy/Daan Mogot-Jakarta Barat
65. Henkois/Hendra/Bintaro
66. Asiung/Tubagus Fish Farm
67. wandy lesmana/Wandy Lesmana/Gading Serpong (Tangerang)
68. fanta/Fahmi/Malang
69. ronyandry/Rony Andry/BSD
70. iswardi/????????/??????
71. melange/Yudha/Ciputat
72. errinto/??????????/Jakarta Selatan
73. Asfenv/Asfen/BSD-Tangerang
74. chubynovs/Haryono/Jakarta Barat
75. Ceka/Christian K/Gading serpong, Tangerang
76. Gto919/Adhi/BSD-Tangerang
77. shreddymaster/Arif/Jakarta
78. oasis/Zaki/Pemalang
79. TSA/Triyuga/Tangerang Selatan
80. Veros/Teuku Averos/Situ Babakan (Tangerang)
81. Fery (Tapos Farm Center)/Tapos - Bogor
82. Abiserpong/Abi/Tangerang
83. Yudihp/Yudi/Depok
84. Agung_pribadi/Agung (Lebak Bulus Koi Farm)/Jakarta Selatan
85. Luki/Luki/Lebak Bulus - Jakarta Selatan
86. Ajik Rafless/Ajik/Rafles Hill-Cibubur
87. ?????/Hasan Bin Aseng (Puncak Farm Center/Bogor
88. Yulius sesunan/Yulius/Jati Waringin (Bekasi)
89. Helnik/Helmy/Semarang
90. Soegianto/Soegianto/Alam Sutra (Tangerang)
91. Rx270 / RGH / Cengkareng - Ancol
92. Pauran / Martinus - Bekasi
93. Menkar/Menkar
94. E.Nito/Eddy Nito
95. Wiwie Santoso
96. Budiono Gunawan
97. candra_w/Candra/Bogor
98. beearacer/Widi/bekasi
99. Effedig/Efendi Gazali/Jakarta
100. ssuunnyyss/Suny/Jakarta Timur
101. Wawan
102. albc/Ali/Bintaro
103. Glenardo/Glen/Kelapa Gading-Jakarta Utara
104. koi addicted/Andrian/Serpong



*105. ?????? Lanjuuuuut.....siapa menyusul.. ?????

Registrasi : Userkoi-s ID/Nama/Asal

"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."
*
*Acara Temu Akbar : Tgl 26 April 2014, mulai jam 12.00 WIB - 17.00 WIB* 
(Sampai dengan pengumuman pemenang KOI-S Festival)

----------


## Yaniesbe

Pagi semua....mungkin sudah ada yang confirm waktunya untuk hadir....

*Acara yang ditunggu-tunggu....
*
- Dapat kaos
- Dapat doorprize
- Ketemu Suhu 
- Ketemu Sesama Anggota
- Nonton GC Koi-s Expo

 :Yo:  :Yo: * Kurang apa lagi...... Daftar yuuuuk....* :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Jangan lupa nanti rencana ada auction.. jadi gak ya om Leo?

----------


## NiikanGatau

Acara Temu Akbar dapat SUPPORT dan perhatian TOKOH NASIONAL DAN INTERNASIONAL....

----------


## NiikanGatau

Konsumsi BERESSS............

----------


## bodil

HAHAHAHAHAHA... penuh tim kreatip...
 :Bump2:  :Bowl:  :Bowl:  :Bounce:  :Pound:  :Peace:  :Pop2: 


lanjuttt siapa lagi yang mau daftar...   :High5:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Konsumsi BERESSS............


acaranya GRATISSS om... KONSUMSINYA bayar ... murah kok cm Rp 25.000/porsi :High5:  :High5:  :High5:  :High5:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> acaranya GRATISSS om... KONSUMSINYA bayar ... murah kok cm Rp 25.000/porsi


Good deal om Donny.. makan sepuas nya y??

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Good deal om Donny.. makan sepuas nya y??


per porsi om ,tapi kalo paketu mau nambahin ya bolehhh  :Baby:

----------


## LDJ

> Jangan lupa nanti rencana ada auction.. jadi gak ya om Leo?


Jadi om..kan bahannya nunggu pic dr om TWW yg ganteng itu loh

----------


## LDJ

> Acara Temu Akbar dapat SUPPORT dan perhatian TOKOH NASIONAL DAN INTERNASIONAL....


Sabtu tgl 26 April pak Jo-Koi hehe

----------


## david_pupu

OM daftar ya : 

david_pupu/david setiawan/bekasi 

mau tanya om, pas hari H bawa teman tapi blm registasi ngk papa kan ??

kalau tiba2 ada halangan maap ya om kalo ngk muncul

----------


## LDJ

Kabarr gembiraa..tambahan doorprize bagi 5 peserta yang beruntung LC koi food starter pack

Terimakasih om Candra, om Beearacer, om Tupai

----------


## LDJ

> OM daftar ya : 
> 
> david_pupu/david setiawan/bekasi 
> 
> mau tanya om, pas hari H bawa teman tapi blm registasi ngk papa kan ??
> 
> kalau tiba2 ada halangan maap ya om kalo ngk muncul


Klo temannya member forum gpp om
Klo non member ya berarti hrs nurut om Manggalana..ce bukan co haaha

----------


## majin91

mantap udah tembus 100 peserta..makin ramai dahhh,,, :Peace:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Sabtu tgl 26 April pak Jo-Koi hehe


salut untuk mr.jo-koi...

good luck...

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> acaranya GRATISSS om... KONSUMSINYA bayar ... murah kok cm Rp 25.000/porsi


hari gini.... masih ada yg gratis ya?
nggak mungkin lah....

----------


## bodil

Makanya om stanley....  
Mantaaaabh niy acaranya... :Rockon: 

gratisan pula haree gene... :Gossip:  Dapet souvenir.. Limited edition... :Painkiller:  Tiap tahun 1 kali... :First: 
 Hobby tersalurkan..  :Fish2: Senang2..  :Cheer2:  :Flame:  :Cheer2: Ketemu sifu per-koian...  :Pray2: 
dapet door price...  :Target: Acara lelang atau ide-ide kreatif lainnya..  :Phone:  :Cell:  :Smash: 

Spgirl & spboy... :Love:  :Spider:  Beauty and the beast ??? Wkwkwkwkw  :Angel:  :Mad2: 

tembus 100 peserta ? Ckcckckckckckc... :Hippie:  :Humble:  :Hippie: 
Mudahan2 semuanya diharapkan kehadirannya...  :Clap2:  :Clap2: 
salut buat seluruh panitia...  :Peace:  :Drum:  :Peace: 

POKOKEEE RUAAARRR BINASAAA... Eh biasaaaaa..!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Flame:  :Grouphug:  :Flame:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Update.. dan Sekedar info buat teman-teman......

Panitia Kois Festival Ke 8 dan Temu Akbar anggota Kois Forum Pertama akan bekerja sama dengan 6 Dealer terbaik yang akan menseposori acara Kois Festival Ke 8 , berencana akan mengadakan acara lelang bersamaan dengan jam makan siang di Festifal Ke 8 dan Temu Akbar anggota Kois Forum Pertama, tanggal 26 April 2014

Ikan yang akan dilelang, merupakan koi-koi pilihan dan exclusive dari  6 Dealer terbaik yang akan menjadi sponsor di acara Kois Festival Ke 8, 

Dealer-dealer tersebut adalah; 

1. Samurai Koi Center - Bandung
2. Seiryuu - Bandung
3. Star Koi - Bandung
4. Jakarta Koi Centre - Jakarta 
5. Fei Koi Centre - Jakarta
6. Imperial / Koibitto - Jakarta 

Dikatakan exclusive kenapa? pertama, karena waktu yang sangat terbatas, kurang lebih sekitar 1-1.5 jam selama makan siang, kedua, untuk menyesuaikan waktu yang terbatas tersebut Panitia mencoba untuk lebih selective lagi, Panitia mencoba untuk lebih mengutamakan quality dan bukan quantity.. dan di karenakan jumlah ikan yang akan dilaleng sangat terbatas, hanya 2-5 ekor ikan dari setiap dealer yang akan melawati process diskusi dari team Kois, mudah2x kwalitas ikan akan dapat sesuai dengan expektasi temen2x, dan semua peserta akan lebih bersemangat nanti nya... 

Panitia sudah mengirimkan request ke 5 dari 6 dealer kecuali Imperial (dikarenakan si Boss Imperial masih belum berada dijakarta)  untuk mengirim kan 5-6 sample koi-koi terbaik mereka untuk nanti nya akan di rembukan lagi oleh Team Kois sebelum masuk dan di upadate di Kois forum sebagai persiapan dan informasi pra-lelang..


salam
Tww

----------


## NiikanGatau

> Sabtu tgl 26 April pak Jo-Koi hehe


JO-KOI Lupa maaf dimaklum...



Dukungan dari RAJA MINYAK..

----------


## zieco

Izin nimbrung om...
Zieco / Andry / Serpong

----------


## Rizal61

> Izin nimbrung om...
> Zieco / Andry / Serpong


Ko... jempuuut gw yaaaak  :Hug:

----------


## Rizal61

> Kabarr gembiraa..tambahan doorprize bagi 5 peserta yang beruntung LC koi food starter pack
> 
> Terimakasih om Candra, om Beearacer, om Tupai


kirain akame karashi (di foto di kolam) buat doorprize juga  ::

----------


## zieco

> Ko... jempuuut gw yaaaak


Siap suhu...

----------


## LDJ

> kirain akame karashi (di foto di kolam) buat doorprize juga


Haha mata suhu teliti sangat

Tergantung yg punya foto nich *colek team LC koi food

----------


## Yaniesbe

> OM daftar ya : 
> 
> david_pupu/david setiawan/bekasi 
> 
> mau tanya om, pas hari H bawa teman tapi blm registasi ngk papa kan ??
> 
> kalau tiba2 ada halangan maap ya om kalo ngk muncul


Boleh Om silahkan datang..... kalau Non member Koi-s tidak dapat kaos (kalau nggak salah)




> Izin nimbrung om...
> _Zieco / Andry / Serpong_


 :Tongue:  :Tongue:  *Update per hari ini...*  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  
 :Yo:   :Yo:  *Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*  :Yo:   :Yo: 


1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wisnu Wardhana/Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe/Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas/Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi/Gerry/Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites/Han/Jakarta
7. Slamet Kurniawan/Jakarta Selatan
8. Dony Lesmana/Jakarta Timur
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Hardiyanto/Serpong-Tangerang
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stanley/Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur
14. Gold/Gold/Gold
15. Mikaelsebastian/ wandrie /Jakarta
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti/Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry/Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/Budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/Budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02/Bina/Jakarta-Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/Tjendra/Jakarta
28. rvidella/Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos/Hasanudin Firmansyah/Bandung
30. Anggit/Anggit Safito/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/Ferry/?????????
35. Niikangatau/Soni/Bandung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace-Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong-Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/Cibubur
42. Iman Said/Imam Said/Jakarta Selatan
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto/Kota Wisata-Cibubur
44. Dutomo/Dipa Utomo/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi/Samurai Koi Surabaya/Surabaya
47. Zone/Wilson Subandi/Jakarta
48. Indra MW/Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja/Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto/Jakarta
51. David Susanto/Jakarta
52. Erwin Widjaja/Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya/Makassar
54. Spectrum Koi/Melly/Serpong-Tangerang
55. Spectrum Koi/reserve anynomous/Serpong-Tangerang
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Gallery)/Bogor
57. Tropikal Koi/Benny/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/Cucu Ahmad Kurnia/Jakarta
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor
60. pawira leo/Prawira Leo/Jakarta Barat
61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara
62. Sony Wibisono/Sony Wibisono/Jakarta
63. ARM / Armaji Sayoko / Ciledug Jakarta Barat
64. Billy/Daan Mogot-Jakarta Barat
65. Henkois/Hendra/Bintaro
66. Asiung/Tubagus Fish Farm
67. wandy lesmana/Wandy Lesmana/Gading Serpong (Tangerang)
68. fanta/Fahmi/Malang
69. ronyandry/Rony Andry/BSD
70. iswardi/????????/??????
71. melange/Yudha/Ciputat
72. errinto/??????????/Jakarta Selatan
73. Asfenv/Asfen/BSD-Tangerang
74. chubynovs/Haryono/Jakarta Barat
75. Ceka/Christian K/Gading serpong, Tangerang
76. Gto919/Adhi/BSD-Tangerang
77. shreddymaster/Arif/Jakarta
78. oasis/Zaki/Pemalang
79. TSA/Triyuga/Tangerang Selatan
80. Veros/Teuku Averos/Situ Babakan (Tangerang)
81. Fery (Tapos Farm Center)/Tapos - Bogor
82. Abiserpong/Abi/Tangerang
83. Yudihp/Yudi/Depok
84. Agung_pribadi/Agung (Lebak Bulus Koi Farm)/Jakarta Selatan
85. Luki/Luki/Lebak Bulus - Jakarta Selatan
86. Ajik Rafless/Ajik/Rafles Hill-Cibubur
87. ?????/Hasan Bin Aseng (Puncak Farm Center/Bogor
88. Yulius sesunan/Yulius/Jati Waringin (Bekasi)
89. Helnik/Helmy/Semarang
90. Soegianto/Soegianto/Alam Sutra (Tangerang)
91. Rx270 / RGH / Cengkareng - Ancol
92. Pauran / Martinus - Bekasi
93. Menkar/Menkar
94. E.Nito/Eddy Nito
95. Wiwie Santoso
96. Budiono Gunawan
97. candra_w/Candra/Bogor
98. beearacer/Widi/bekasi
99. Effedig/Efendi Gazali/Jakarta
100. ssuunnyyss/Suny/Jakarta Timur
101. Wawan
102. albc/Ali/Bintaro
103. Glenardo/Glen/Kelapa Gading-Jakarta Utara
104. koi addicted/Andrian/Serpong
105. david_pupu/David Setiawan/bekasi
_106. Zieco/Andre/Serpong_



*107. ?????? Lanjuuuuut.....siapa menyusul.. ?????

Registrasi : Userkoi-s ID/Nama/Asal

"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."
*
*Acara Temu Akbar : Tgl 26 April 2014, mulai jam 12.00 WIB - 17.00 WIB* 
(Sampai dengan pengumuman pemenang KOI-S Festival)

----------


## beearacer

> Haha mata suhu teliti sangat
> 
> Tergantung yg punya foto nich *colek team LC koi food


Ampun om...  :Hail:

----------


## majin91

> Makanya om stanley....  
> Mantaaaabh niy acaranya...
> 
> gratisan pula haree gene... Dapet souvenir.. Limited edition... Tiap tahun 1 kali...
>  Hobby tersalurkan.. Senang2.. Ketemu sifu per-koian... 
> dapet door price... Acara lelang atau ide-ide kreatif lainnya.. 
> 
> Spgirl & spboy... Beauty and the beast ??? Wkwkwkwkw 
> 
> ...


JOSS  GANDOSSS KROTOS KOTOS.....!!wwkwkkw...ini smua benefit ikut temu akbar dijabarkan smua..mantap..wkwkw

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> JOSS  GANDOSSS KROTOS KOTOS.....!!wwkwkkw...ini smua benefit ikut temu akbar dijabarkan smua..mantap..wkwkw


luar biasa....

gbu all...  smoga di hari H.. 
kita dapat hadir semua......

semangat...

----------


## bodil

Bump bump....  :Bump2:  :Bump2:  :Bump2: Bump bump....

next peserta nomer urut 107 :Target:  :Cheer2:  :Target: 


lanjutttt lagiiii.....  :Kev:  :Peace:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

temu akbar....

stanley & om epoe, di bogor

----------


## stanleyjr.private

up up up....

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> temu akbar....
> 
> stanley & om epoe, di bogor



Mantap..... :Clap2:

----------


## LDJ

TOB lahh..sedang menyusun acara

----------


## LDJ

Selamat koi-s..
forum kita beranggotakan 9.700 member per saat ini..

Sebuah milestone yang luar biasa

----------


## abikoifarm

mau ikut ah daftar Budi Santoso...new bie cimanggis

----------


## Yaniesbe

> mau ikut ah daftar Budi Santoso...new bie cimanggis


Makasih Om Budi.., dan salam kenal
Nanti saya update di list peserta yach...

----------


## NiikanGatau



----------


## Dony Lesmana



----------


## herrydragon

> 


Haduh takut dah...  :Yield:

----------


## herrydragon

Saya pastikan hadir  :Rockon:

----------


## Monggalana

> 


Busyed.. Muncul foto org keren..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Busyed.. Muncul foto org keren..


mau yg ga pake baju gak ???  :Target:  :Target:  :Target:

----------


## Monggalana

Ah.. Om don mau buka2an yah

----------


## rvidella

> Ah.. Om don mau buka2an yah


buka yusssssssssss

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Busyetttt...

----------


## owi

> Boleh Om silahkan datang..... kalau Non member Koi-s tidak dapat kaos (kalau nggak salah)
> 
> 
> 
>  *Update per hari ini...*  
>   *Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*  
> 
> 
> 1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
> ...



Hadir om.....

----------


## owi

> Hadir om.....


Registrasi : Owi/Owi/Bogor

----------


## rwendi

Registrasi: RWendi/Rendy Wendi/Jakarta

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Mantap.. 108 members

update dong

----------


## Yaniesbe

> mau ikut ah daftar Budi Santoso...new bie cimanggis





> Registrasi : Owi/Owi/Bogor





> Registrasi: RWendi/Rendy Wendi/Jakarta


 :Tongue:  :Tongue:  *Update per hari ini...*  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  
 :Yo:   :Yo:  *Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*  :Yo:   :Yo: 


1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wisnu Wardhana/Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe/Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas/Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi/Gerry/Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites/Han/Jakarta
7. Slamet Kurniawan/Jakarta Selatan
8. Dony Lesmana/Jakarta Timur
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Hardiyanto/Serpong-Tangerang
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stanley/Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur
14. Gold/Gold/Gold
15. Mikaelsebastian/ wandrie /Jakarta
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti/Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry/Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/Budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/Budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02/Bina/Jakarta-Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/Tjendra/Jakarta
28. rvidella/Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos/Hasanudin Firmansyah/Bandung
30. Anggit/Anggit Safito/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/Ferry/?????????
35. Niikangatau/Soni/Bandung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace-Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong-Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/Cibubur
42. Iman Said/Imam Said/Jakarta Selatan
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto/Kota Wisata-Cibubur
44. Dutomo/Dipa Utomo/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi/Samurai Koi Surabaya/Surabaya
47. Zone/Wilson Subandi/Jakarta
48. Indra MW/Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja/Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto/Jakarta
51. David Susanto/Jakarta
52. Erwin Widjaja/Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya/Makassar
54. Spectrum Koi/Melly/Serpong-Tangerang
55. Spectrum Koi/reserve anynomous/Serpong-Tangerang
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Gallery)/Bogor
57. Tropikal Koi/Benny/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/Cucu Ahmad Kurnia/Jakarta
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor
60. pawira leo/Prawira Leo/Jakarta Barat
61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara
62. Sony Wibisono/Sony Wibisono/Jakarta
63. ARM / Armaji Sayoko / Ciledug Jakarta Barat
64. Billy/Daan Mogot-Jakarta Barat
65. Henkois/Hendra/Bintaro
66. Asiung/Tubagus Fish Farm
67. wandy lesmana/Wandy Lesmana/Gading Serpong (Tangerang)
68. fanta/Fahmi/Malang
69. ronyandry/Rony Andry/BSD
70. iswardi/????????/??????
71. melange/Yudha/Ciputat
72. errinto/??????????/Jakarta Selatan
73. Asfenv/Asfen/BSD-Tangerang
74. chubynovs/Haryono/Jakarta Barat
75. Ceka/Christian K/Gading serpong, Tangerang
76. Gto919/Adhi/BSD-Tangerang
77. shreddymaster/Arif/Jakarta
78. oasis/Zaki/Pemalang
79. TSA/Triyuga/Tangerang Selatan
80. Veros/Teuku Averos/Situ Babakan (Tangerang)
81. Fery (Tapos Farm Center)/Tapos - Bogor
82. Abiserpong/Abi/Tangerang
83. Yudihp/Yudi/Depok
84. Agung_pribadi/Agung (Lebak Bulus Koi Farm)/Jakarta Selatan
85. Luki/Luki/Lebak Bulus - Jakarta Selatan
86. Ajik Rafless/Ajik/Rafles Hill-Cibubur
87. ?????/Hasan Bin Aseng (Puncak Farm Center/Bogor
88. Yulius sesunan/Yulius/Jati Waringin (Bekasi)
89. Helnik/Helmy/Semarang
90. Soegianto/Soegianto/Alam Sutra (Tangerang)
91. Rx270 / RGH / Cengkareng - Ancol
92. Pauran / Martinus - Bekasi
93. Menkar/Menkar
94. E.Nito/Eddy Nito
95. Wiwie Santoso
96. Budiono Gunawan
97. candra_w/Candra/Bogor
98. beearacer/Widi/bekasi
99. Effedig/Efendi Gazali/Jakarta
100. ssuunnyyss/Suny/Jakarta Timur
101. Wawan
102. albc/Ali/Bintaro
103. Glenardo/Glen/Kelapa Gading-Jakarta Utara
104. koi addicted/Andrian/Serpong
105. david_pupu/David Setiawan/bekasi
_106. Zieco/Andre/Serpong
_107. abikoifarm/Budi Santoso/Cimanggis
108. owi/Owi/Bogor
109. RWendi/Rendy Wendi/Jakarta


*110. ?????? Lanjuuuuut.....siapa menyusul.. ?????

Registrasi : Userkoi-s ID/Nama/Asal

"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."
*
*Acara Temu Akbar : Tgl 26 April 2014, mulai jam 12.00 WIB - 17.00 WIB* 
(Sampai dengan pengumuman pemenang KOI-S Festival)

----------


## NiikanGatau

bukannya udah kelar Boss kita punya urusan... kemari kan dah di transfer.....
mama minta pulsa juga udah diisi ulang....  :Happy: 



siapa lagi silahkan eksis supaya pas waktunya kita sudah saling kenal n hapal.... Pak Ketu mana yaaaaa.... :Yo:

----------


## soralokita

Daftar om.. Soralokita / sora lokita (oki) / Bogor-jakarta PP

----------


## Joedimas

om yanie banyak yang daftar tolong di rekap om heheheheheh


Bersatu kita kuat 

Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Sekedar Info.. 

Siapa aja yang mendaftar dan hadir berhak mendapat 1 no.undian  lucky draw.. kehadiran tidak dapat di wakilkan... 

Hadia Lucky draw akan di update sama om Leo. / LDJ... 

Dodo / LUDO koi mau nyumbang hadia gak ni.. ??????


Salam 
TWW

----------


## bodil

waaah.....   cuman dateng aja dapet 1 no. undian lucky draw ?   :Jaw: 

apalagi dapet undian lucky draw dari Om dodo / Ludo ... maaauuuuu bangeettt ...  :Eyebrows:  :Whoo:  :Love: 



Lanjut di rekapannya lagi om...  :Flypig:

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Daftar om Insyaallah bisa hadir..

----------


## ekochen

Daftar jg om ekochen/ eko/ bogor

----------


## Yaniesbe

> Daftar om.. Soralokita / sora lokita (oki) / Bogor-jakarta PP





> Daftar om Insyaallah bisa hadir..


Om Wahyu, dari Jakarta...?




> Daftar jg om ekochen/ eko/ bogor


Makasih ya Om-om... langsung di update neeh...
Kalau nggak kita yang ngeramein acaranya siapa lagi....  :Happy:  :Happy: 

 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  ... *Hari ini nambah 3 lagi siiiiip.....*  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
 :Yo:   :Yo:  *Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*  :Yo:   :Yo: 


1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wisnu Wardhana/Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe/Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas/Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi/Gerry/Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites/Han/Jakarta
7. Slamet Kurniawan/Jakarta Selatan
8. Dony Lesmana/Jakarta Timur
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Hardiyanto/Serpong-Tangerang
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stanley/Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur
14. Gold/Gold/Gold
15. Mikaelsebastian/ wandrie /Jakarta
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti/Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry/Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/Budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/Budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02/Bina/Jakarta-Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/Tjendra/Jakarta
28. rvidella/Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos/Hasanudin Firmansyah/Bandung
30. Anggit/Anggit Safito/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/Ferry/?????????
35. Niikangatau/Soni/Bandung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace-Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong-Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/Cibubur
42. Iman Said/Imam Said/Jakarta Selatan
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto/Kota Wisata-Cibubur
44. Dutomo/Dipa Utomo/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi/Samurai Koi Surabaya/Surabaya
47. Zone/Wilson Subandi/Jakarta
48. Indra MW/Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja/Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto/Jakarta
51. David Susanto/Jakarta
52. Erwin Widjaja/Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya/Makassar
54. Spectrum Koi/Melly/Serpong-Tangerang
55. Spectrum Koi/reserve anynomous/Serpong-Tangerang
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Gallery)/Bogor
57. Tropikal Koi/Benny/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/Cucu Ahmad Kurnia/Jakarta
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor
60. pawira leo/Prawira Leo/Jakarta Barat
61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara
62. Sony Wibisono/Sony Wibisono/Jakarta
63. ARM / Armaji Sayoko / Ciledug Jakarta Barat
64. Billy/Daan Mogot-Jakarta Barat
65. Henkois/Hendra/Bintaro
66. Asiung/Tubagus Fish Farm
67. wandy lesmana/Wandy Lesmana/Gading Serpong (Tangerang)
68. fanta/Fahmi/Malang
69. ronyandry/Rony Andry/BSD
70. iswardi/????????/??????
71. melange/Yudha/Ciputat
72. errinto/??????????/Jakarta Selatan
73. Asfenv/Asfen/BSD-Tangerang
74. chubynovs/Haryono/Jakarta Barat
75. Ceka/Christian K/Gading serpong, Tangerang
76. Gto919/Adhi/BSD-Tangerang
77. shreddymaster/Arif/Jakarta
78. oasis/Zaki/Pemalang
79. TSA/Triyuga/Tangerang Selatan
80. Veros/Teuku Averos/Situ Babakan (Tangerang)
81. Fery (Tapos Farm Center)/Tapos - Bogor
82. Abiserpong/Abi/Tangerang
83. Yudihp/Yudi/Depok
84. Agung_pribadi/Agung (Lebak Bulus Koi Farm)/Jakarta Selatan
85. Luki/Luki/Lebak Bulus - Jakarta Selatan
86. Ajik Rafless/Ajik/Rafles Hill-Cibubur
87. ?????/Hasan Bin Aseng (Puncak Farm Center/Bogor
88. Yulius sesunan/Yulius/Jati Waringin (Bekasi)
89. Helnik/Helmy/Semarang
90. Soegianto/Soegianto/Alam Sutra (Tangerang)
91. Rx270 / RGH / Cengkareng - Ancol
92. Pauran / Martinus - Bekasi
93. Menkar/Menkar
94. E.Nito/Eddy Nito
95. Wiwie Santoso
96. Budiono Gunawan
97. candra_w/Candra/Bogor
98. beearacer/Widi/bekasi
99. Effedig/Efendi Gazali/Jakarta
100. ssuunnyyss/Suny/Jakarta Timur
101. Wawan
102. albc/Ali/Bintaro
103. Glenardo/Glen/Kelapa Gading-Jakarta Utara
104. koi addicted/Andrian/Serpong
105. david_pupu/David Setiawan/bekasi
_106. Zieco/Andre/Serpong
_107. abikoifarm/Budi Santoso/Cimanggis
108. owi/Owi/Bogor
109. RWendi/Rendy Wendi/Jakarta
110. Soralokita /Sora Lokita (Oki)/Bogor-Jakarta
111. wahyu adiwinanto/Wahyu Adiwinanto/??????
112. ekochen/Eko/Bogor


*113. ?????? Lanjuuuuut.....siapa menyusul.. ?????

Registrasi : Userkoi-s ID/Nama/Asal

"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."
*
*Acara Temu Akbar : Tgl 26 April 2014, mulai jam 12.00 WIB - 17.00 WIB* 
(Sampai dengan pengumuman pemenang KOI-S Festival)

----------


## LDJ

[QUOTE=Tri Wisnu Whardana;400852]Sekedar Info.. 

Siapa aja yang mendaftar dan hadir berhak mendapat 1 no.undian  lucky draw.. kehadiran tidak dapat di wakilkan... 

Hadia Lucky draw akan di update sama om Leo. / LDJ... 

Dodo / LUDO koi mau nyumbang hadia gak ni.. ??????


Iya betul om Tri, ada lucky draw bagi peserta yang hadir temu akbar
Lucky draw sangat mewah..mudah2an saya yang dapet
Aminn

----------


## NiikanGatau

> *113. ?????? Lanjuuuuut.....siapa menyusul.. ?????
> 
> Registrasi : Userkoi-s ID/Nama/Asal
> 
> "Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."
> *
> *Acara Temu Akbar : Tgl 26 April 2014, mulai jam 12.00 WIB - 17.00 WIB* 
> (Sampai dengan pengumuman pemenang KOI-S Festival)

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Q = 113 ....   

tambah lagi...... biar rame

----------


## bodil

:Bump2:  :Bump2:  :Bump2: 


Nexxtttt monggo selanjutnya siapa mau daftar lagi... :Thumb:  :Love: 

refresh buat hari ini...

 :High5:  :High5:

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

CiptaRaharjo / Cipta Raharjo / Jakarta

----------


## owi

[QUOTE=LDJ;400946]


> Sekedar Info.. 
> 
> Siapa aja yang mendaftar dan hadir berhak mendapat 1 no.undian  lucky draw.. kehadiran tidak dapat di wakilkan... 
> 
> Hadia Lucky draw akan di update sama om Leo. / LDJ... 
> 
> Dodo / LUDO koi mau nyumbang hadia gak ni.. ??????
> 
> 
> ...


om kasih bocoran donk lucky drawnya apaan? mudah mudahan jumbo tosai :Baby:  :Shocked:

----------


## Yaniesbe

> CiptaRaharjo / Cipta Raharjo / Jakarta


114. CiptaRaharjo / Cipta Raharjo / Jakarta

*115. ?????? Lanjuuuuut.....siapa menyusul.. ?????

Registrasi : Userkoi-s ID/Nama/Asal

"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."

Acara Temu Akbar : Tgl 26 April 2014, mulai jam 12.00 WIB - 17.00 WIB 
(Sampai dengan pengumuman pemenang KOI-S Festival)

Dapatkan lucky draw yang akan diundi saat acara Temu Akbar
(satu peserta berhak atas 1 undian lucky draw, pendaftar tidak bisa diwakilkan)*

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Bocoran nya y... 

heheheee... ada TV dah pokok nya.. apa lagi y..

----------


## bodil

> 114. CiptaRaharjo / Cipta Raharjo / Jakarta
> 
> *115. ?????? Lanjuuuuut.....siapa menyusul.. ?????
> 
> Registrasi : Userkoi-s ID/Nama/Asal
> 
> "Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."
> 
> Acara Temu Akbar : Tgl 26 April 2014, mulai jam 12.00 WIB - 17.00 WIB 
> ...






> Bocoran nya y... 
> 
> heheheee... ada TV dah pokok nya.. apa lagi y..




wheeewwwwhhhh......  :Thumb:  :Love:  :Thumb:  :Cheer2: 

di lanjuutttt up up lagiii...  :Bump2:  :Bump2:  :Bump2: 
siapa lagi nomer 115 ?  :Peace:  :Whoo:  :Rockon:   udh tinggal 3 mingguan lagi niy...  :Flypig:  :Flypig:

----------


## majin91

wah mantep ada luckydraw juga...smoga aja saya yg dapat...hahaha...
sbtr lagi sudah semakin dekat dengan hari H nya ^^

----------


## Yaniesbe

Up...up... ada yang mau daftar sore-sore..

 :Target: *Nomer 115 menunggu peserta...* :Target:

----------


## Joedimas

Om yani kemana aja hehehehehh
diurut lagi om yanie pesertanya biar merangsang hahahah

Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## LDJ

Senang dan terharu melihat antusiame suhu2 semua. Moga2 acaranya n kois fest lancar, sukses, guyub..dan benar2 jadi pesta rakyatnya koi-s member

----------


## Joedimas

> Senang dan terharu melihat antusiame suhu2 semua. Moga2 acaranya n kois fest lancar, sukses, guyub..dan benar2 jadi pesta rakyatnya koi-s member



jangan lupa jumat ya bro...hehehheheheheh

Bersatu kita kuat 
Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## owi

> Bocoran nya y... 
> 
> heheheee... ada TV dah pokok nya.. apa lagi y..



wow banyak ya om tri.... dateng dateng dateng

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Di tunggu kehadiran nya om2x.. tante2x.

----------


## Joedimas

> Di tunggu kehadiran nya om2x.. tante2x.


Wah pa ketu lagi promosi dan sidak ya hehehehehehehh

Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Blusukan tepat nya om. heheheee

Cianjur sama Sukabumi belum ambil VAT ya om...

----------


## Joedimas

> Blusukan tepat nya om. heheheee
> 
> Cianjur sama Sukabumi belum ambil VAT ya om...


Mereka biasanya ikan kecil jadi seringnya oneday pa ketu hehehehhehe

Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Blusukan tepat nya om. heheheee
> 
> Cianjur sama Sukabumi belum ambil VAT ya om...


sukabumi - cianjur, hanya kota kecil,,,
jadi ikannya belum ada yg exist...  
sementara pake indosat dulu aja, itupun kadang kadang lemot sinyalnya...  he he..

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Semua sama om Stanley, mau ikan nya gede apa kecil, yang penting partisipasi nya.. 


Salam

----------


## epoe

> Up...up... ada yang mau daftar sore-sore..
> 
> *Nomer 115 menunggu peserta...*


harus punya ID Koi's ? ..

----------


## showa

115. Rudi choirudin ( ahli masak indonesia ), beliau bilang mengusahakan utk hadir

----------


## stanleyjr.private

acara buat ramah tamah dan lelang,, sabtu di tgl. 26 april nya ya...

----------


## owi

> Semua sama om Stanley, mau ikan nya gede apa kecil, yang penting partisipasi nya.. 
> 
> 
> Salam


om tri mohon infonya kontes ini secara detail, seperti kelas yang dilombakan? ukurannya? sistem apakah di plastik atau fiber? pendaftaran?
mohon infonya karena sudah lama tidak pernah ikut kontes koi

----------


## menkar

> 115. Rudi choirudin ( ahli masak indonesia ), beliau bilang mengusahakan utk hadir


wah biasanya si om satu ini bawa banyakk ikan2 nya nih buat di lomba in....

----------


## gegen

Mohon ijin om, mao ikutan daftar boleh...
No.../gegen/jakarta

----------


## herrydragon

Waduh saya malah blm kedaftar, herrydragon/Herry/Yogyakarta  :Peace:

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

[QUOTE=Yaniesbe;400910]Om Wahyu, dari Jakarta...?
Dari kampung om Kebumen.. 
111. Wahyu adwinanto/wahyu/kebumen

----------


## Yaniesbe

> 115. Rudi choirudin ( ahli masak indonesia ), beliau bilang mengusahakan utk hadir


Makasih Om Rudi..



> Mohon ijin om, mao ikutan daftar boleh...
> No.../gegen/jakarta


Makasih Om...s*udah di* update



> Waduh saya malah blm kedaftar, herrydragon/Herry/Yogyakarta


Welcome.... bawa ikan buat lomba juga kan Om... masak gak hadir, hehehe

[QUOTE=wahyu adiwinanto;402776]


> Om Wahyu, dari Jakarta...?
> Dari kampung om Kebumen.. 
> 111. Wahyu adwinanto/wahyu/kebumen


Makasih Om..... langsung di update ya...

 :Yo:   :Yo:  *Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*  :Yo:   :Yo: 


1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wisnu Wardhana/Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe/Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas/Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi/Gerry/Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites/Han/Jakarta
7. Slamet Kurniawan/Jakarta Selatan
8. Dony Lesmana/Jakarta Timur
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Hardiyanto/Serpong-Tangerang
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stanley/Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur
14. Gold/Gold/Gold
15. Mikaelsebastian/ wandrie /Jakarta
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti/Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry/Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/Budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/Budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02/Bina/Jakarta-Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/Tjendra/Jakarta
28. rvidella/Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos/Hasanudin Firmansyah/Bandung
30. Anggit/Anggit Safito/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/Ferry/?????????
35. Niikangatau/Soni/Bandung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace-Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong-Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/Cibubur
42. Iman Said/Imam Said/Jakarta Selatan
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto/Kota Wisata-Cibubur
44. Dutomo/Dipa Utomo/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi/Samurai Koi Surabaya/Surabaya
47. Zone/Wilson Subandi/Jakarta
48. Indra MW/Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja/Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto/Jakarta
51. David Susanto/Jakarta
52. Erwin Widjaja/Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya/Makassar
54. Spectrum Koi/Melly/Serpong-Tangerang
55. Spectrum Koi/reserve anynomous/Serpong-Tangerang
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Gallery)/Bogor
57. Tropikal Koi/Benny/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/Cucu Ahmad Kurnia/Jakarta
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor
60. pawira leo/Prawira Leo/Jakarta Barat
61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara
62. Sony Wibisono/Sony Wibisono/Jakarta
63. ARM / Armaji Sayoko / Ciledug Jakarta Barat
64. Billy/Daan Mogot-Jakarta Barat
65. Henkois/Hendra/Bintaro
66. Asiung/Tubagus Fish Farm
67. wandy lesmana/Wandy Lesmana/Gading Serpong (Tangerang)
68. fanta/Fahmi/Malang
69. ronyandry/Rony Andry/BSD
70. iswardi/????????/??????
71. melange/Yudha/Ciputat
72. errinto/??????????/Jakarta Selatan
73. Asfenv/Asfen/BSD-Tangerang
74. chubynovs/Haryono/Jakarta Barat
75. Ceka/Christian K/Gading serpong, Tangerang
76. Gto919/Adhi/BSD-Tangerang
77. shreddymaster/Arif/Jakarta
78. oasis/Zaki/Pemalang
79. TSA/Triyuga/Tangerang Selatan
80. Veros/Teuku Averos/Situ Babakan (Tangerang)
81. Fery (Tapos Farm Center)/Tapos - Bogor
82. Abiserpong/Abi/Tangerang
83. Yudihp/Yudi/Depok
84. Agung_pribadi/Agung (Lebak Bulus Koi Farm)/Jakarta Selatan
85. Luki/Luki/Lebak Bulus - Jakarta Selatan
86. Ajik Rafless/Ajik/Rafles Hill-Cibubur
87. ?????/Hasan Bin Aseng (Puncak Farm Center/Bogor
88. Yulius sesunan/Yulius/Jati Waringin (Bekasi)
89. Helnik/Helmy/Semarang
90. Soegianto/Soegianto/Alam Sutra (Tangerang)
91. Rx270 / RGH / Cengkareng - Ancol
92. Pauran / Martinus - Bekasi
93. Menkar/Menkar
94. E.Nito/Eddy Nito
95. Wiwie Santoso
96. Budiono Gunawan
97. candra_w/Candra/Bogor
98. beearacer/Widi/bekasi
99. Effedig/Efendi Gazali/Jakarta
100. ssuunnyyss/Suny/Jakarta Timur
101. Wawan
102. albc/Ali/Bintaro
103. Glenardo/Glen/Kelapa Gading-Jakarta Utara
104. koi addicted/Andrian/Serpong
105. david_pupu/David Setiawan/bekasi
_106. Zieco/Andre/Serpong
_107. abikoifarm/Budi Santoso/Cimanggis
108. owi/Owi/Bogor
109. RWendi/Rendy Wendi/Jakarta
110. Soralokita /Sora Lokita (Oki)/Bogor-Jakarta
111. wahyu adiwinanto/Wahyu Adiwinanto/Kebumen
112. ekochen/Eko/Bogor
113. CiptaRaharjo / Cipta Raharjo / Jakarta
114. Rudy Chaeruddin 
115. gegen/Gegen/Jakarta
116. herrydragon/Herry/Yogyakarta

*117. ?????? Lanjuuuuut.....siapa menyusul.. ?????

Registrasi : Userkoi-s ID/Nama/Asal

"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."
*
*Acara Temu Akbar : Tgl 26 April 2014, mulai jam 12.00 WIB - 17.00 WIB 
(Sampai dengan pengumuman pemenang KOI-S Festival)

Dapatkan lucky draw menarik yang akan diundi saat acara Temu Akbar
(satu peserta berhak atas 1 undian lucky draw, pendaftar tidak bisa diwakilkan)*

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Sponsor Dealer 
₪₪₪  Koi`s Festival Ke-8

----------


## stanleyjr.private

[QUOTE=stanleyjr.private;402897]Sponsor Dealer 
₪₪₪  Koi`s Festival Ke-8

----------


## NiikanGatau

> Makasih Om Rudi..
> 
> *117. ?????? Lanjuuuuut.....siapa menyusul.. ?????
> 
> Registrasi : Userkoi-s ID/Nama/Asal
> 
> "Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."
> *
> *Acara Temu Akbar : Tgl 26 April 2014, mulai jam 12.00 WIB - 17.00 WIB 
> ...


Biar tidak semakin tenggelam dan sepi....

----------


## stanleyjr.private



----------


## owi

> Biar tidak semakin tenggelam dan sepi....


mantap om niikan

----------


## dina prima

117. Dina Prima/Dina Prima/Bukittinggi

----------


## Joedimas

Om yanie coba di data ulang perasaan kemaren udah di 135 hehehehhehehe


Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> 


2 dari 6 sponsor dealer....

Acara Temu Akbar Koi`s Member ke-8

Kontes koi, ramah tamah 
dan lelang koi....   Don`t miss it......

----------


## Yaniesbe

> Om yanie coba di data ulang perasaan kemaren udah di 135 hehehehhehehe
> 
> 
> Bersatu kita kuat
> Bersama kois kita hebat



 :Target: Hehehe... bukannya 150 Kang.. ? :Target:

----------


## epoe

> 117. Dina Prima/Dina Prima/Bukittinggi


_Dina saja datang_, apalagi yang di *Botabek* ............................. :Heh:  :Heh:  :Heh:

----------


## Joedimas

> Hehehe... bukannya 150 Kang.. ?



hahahhahah om yanie apa khabar nya om
bagaimana knapa ngak di input lagi om hehehehehheheh


Bersatu kita kuat

Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## wawanwae

wawanwae/wawan/lampung

----------


## Yaniesbe

> 117. Dina Prima/Dina Prima/Bukittinggi


Makasih Mas... wow,,, Bukit Tinggi nih...confirm datang...




> hahahhahah om yanie apa khabar nya om
> bagaimana knapa ngak di input lagi om hehehehehheheh


Damang... Alhamdulillah.....
 :Tongue:  Kalau tenggelam di Proyek, ginilah Kang...nasib sopir materialan  :Tongue: 
Bersatu kita kuat kuat...bersama kois kita hebat.....


 :Yo:   :Yo:  *Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*  :Yo:   :Yo: 


1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wisnu Wardhana/Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe/Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas/Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi/Gerry/Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites/Han/Jakarta
7. Slamet Kurniawan/Jakarta Selatan
8. Dony Lesmana/Jakarta Timur
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Hardiyanto/Serpong-Tangerang
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stanley/Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur
14. Gold/Gold/Gold
15. Mikaelsebastian/ wandrie /Jakarta
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti/Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry/Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/Budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/Budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02/Bina/Jakarta-Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/Tjendra/Jakarta
28. rvidella/Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos/Hasanudin Firmansyah/Bandung
30. Anggit/Anggit Safito/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/Ferry/?????????
35. Niikangatau/Soni/Bandung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace-Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong-Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/Cibubur
42. Iman Said/Imam Said/Jakarta Selatan
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto/Kota Wisata-Cibubur
44. Dutomo/Dipa Utomo/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi/Samurai Koi Surabaya/Surabaya
47. Zone/Wilson Subandi/Jakarta
48. Indra MW/Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja/Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto/Jakarta
51. David Susanto/Jakarta
52. Erwin Widjaja/Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya/Makassar
54. Spectrum Koi/Melly/Serpong-Tangerang
55. Spectrum Koi/reserve anynomous/Serpong-Tangerang
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Gallery)/Bogor
57. Tropikal Koi/Benny/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/Cucu Ahmad Kurnia/Jakarta
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor
60. pawira leo/Prawira Leo/Jakarta Barat
61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara
62. Sony Wibisono/Sony Wibisono/Jakarta
63. ARM / Armaji Sayoko / Ciledug Jakarta Barat
64. Billy/Daan Mogot-Jakarta Barat
65. Henkois/Hendra/Bintaro
66. Asiung/Tubagus Fish Farm
67. wandy lesmana/Wandy Lesmana/Gading Serpong (Tangerang)
68. fanta/Fahmi/Malang
69. ronyandry/Rony Andry/BSD
70. iswardi/????????/??????
71. melange/Yudha/Ciputat
72. errinto/??????????/Jakarta Selatan
73. Asfenv/Asfen/BSD-Tangerang
74. chubynovs/Haryono/Jakarta Barat
75. Ceka/Christian K/Gading serpong, Tangerang
76. Gto919/Adhi/BSD-Tangerang
77. shreddymaster/Arif/Jakarta
78. oasis/Zaki/Pemalang
79. TSA/Triyuga/Tangerang Selatan
80. Veros/Teuku Averos/Situ Babakan (Tangerang)
81. Fery (Tapos Farm Center)/Tapos - Bogor
82. Abiserpong/Abi/Tangerang
83. Yudihp/Yudi/Depok
84. Agung_pribadi/Agung (Lebak Bulus Koi Farm)/Jakarta Selatan
85. Luki/Luki/Lebak Bulus - Jakarta Selatan
86. Ajik Rafless/Ajik/Rafles Hill-Cibubur
87. ?????/Hasan Bin Aseng (Puncak Farm Center/Bogor
88. Yulius sesunan/Yulius/Jati Waringin (Bekasi)
89. Helnik/Helmy/Semarang
90. Soegianto/Soegianto/Alam Sutra (Tangerang)
91. Rx270 / RGH / Cengkareng - Ancol
92. Pauran / Martinus - Bekasi
93. Menkar/Menkar
94. E.Nito/Eddy Nito
95. Wiwie Santoso
96. Budiono Gunawan
97. candra_w/Candra/Bogor
98. beearacer/Widi/bekasi
99. Effedig/Efendi Gazali/Jakarta
100. ssuunnyyss/Suny/Jakarta Timur
101. Wawan
102. albc/Ali/Bintaro
103. Glenardo/Glen/Kelapa Gading-Jakarta Utara
104. koi addicted/Andrian/Serpong
105. david_pupu/David Setiawan/bekasi
_106. Zieco/Andre/Serpong
_107. abikoifarm/Budi Santoso/Cimanggis
108. owi/Owi/Bogor
109. RWendi/Rendy Wendi/Jakarta
110. Soralokita /Sora Lokita (Oki)/Bogor-Jakarta
111. wahyu adiwinanto/Wahyu Adiwinanto/Kebumen
112. ekochen/Eko/Bogor
113. CiptaRaharjo / Cipta Raharjo / Jakarta
114. Rudy Chaeruddin 
115. gegen/Gegen/Jakarta
116. herrydragon/Herry/Yogyakarta
117. Dina Prima/Dina Prima/Bukittingg
118. wawanwae/Wawan/lampung

*119. ?????? Udah mau 150 neeeeeh.....Lanjuuuuut.....siapa menyusul.. ?????

Registrasi : Userkoi-s ID/Nama/Asal

"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."
*
*Acara Temu Akbar : Tgl 26 April 2014, mulai jam 12.00 WIB - 17.00 WIB 
(Sampai dengan pengumuman pemenang KOI-S Festival)

Dapatkan lucky draw menarik yang akan diundi saat acara Temu Akbar
(satu peserta berhak atas 1 undian lucky draw, pendaftar tidak bisa diwakilkan)*

----------


## owi

> wawanwae/wawan/lampung


ayo ayo siapa yang ke 119 :Juggle:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Mantap. semua pada semangat...

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> 


up up up....

2 dari 6 sponsor dealer....

----------


## Joedimas

Yang belum mendaftar silahkan daftarkan diri anda dari sekarang


Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Joedimas

om tww ama om LDJ mau pada nyanyi di TEMU AKBAR nanti
yu kita liat sama sama penampilannya nanti di TEMU AKBAR hehhehhe

Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## LDJ

Hahahaa aya aya wae nanti ikan shownya flashing loh denger suara2 kita

----------


## Joedimas

> Hahahaa aya aya wae nanti ikan shownya flashing loh denger suara2 kita


Tu kan bener...... denger suara om LDJ ikan aja bisa flashing
apa lagi kita kita pasti semua jojing hehehhehehehe

Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Joedimas

Ayo di tunggu lagi Daftar TEMU AKBARNYA  sama om LDJ  hehhehheh


Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## m_yogaswara

Katanya sempat pajang2 foto disini ya...waduh sy ketinggalan...di page brp ya foto para suhu dipajangnya  :Love:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> ayo ayo siapa yang ke 119



om lucky 119  :Peep:  :Peep:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Hahahaa aya aya wae nanti ikan shownya flashing loh denger suara2 kita


ikan show flashing.. Spg semaput :Car:  :Car:

----------


## fjr_bgt

Reg : fjr_bgt / Fajar / Bojonggede-Bogor

----------


## majin91

hayo..siapakah yg dftr ke 120 ?wkwkkwkwkw...

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Tembus di 130 gak y.... om Leo mau tambah door prize kayak nya ni...  :Clap2:

----------


## epoe

_Om Yaniesbe,_
Ajak Om Royal Merapi yuk, Om HerryNogo yang ajak (pasti mau) ..... barangkali mau (soalnya dia aktif baru2ini). :Peep:

----------


## epoe

:Cool3:  :Cool3:  :Cool3: 
Om Bobby Aswin, Om Viktor (Senior ama Junior) dan teman2 Solo
Om-om yang ketemu di Depok baru2 ini (ajakin semua)

----------


## owi

> ikan show flashing.. Spg semaput


kalo spg nya semaput sy pegangin om...

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Om Epoe jadi PR ni...  :Becky:

----------


## epoe

*Om Yaniesbe,*
Sudah dapat ni, *Om Royal Merapi (Yogya)* _dan_* Om Bobby Aswin (Solo)* .....dia mau ajak2 teman2nya. Paling tidak dua dulu.  :Baby:

----------


## epoe

_Om Stanley._
yang diundang di Depok kemarin minggu lalu bisa daftarkan teman2nya (sekalian jadi member Koi's).  :Grouphug: 
mengharap mode ... :Baby:

----------


## evendee

3 unit *F&D Autofeeder* ini ikut memeriahkan acara Temu Akbar Member Koi-S.. 
Ada si "Pinky" lho  :: 




Ayo yang blom daftar segera daftar....

Smoga acaranya sukses, berjalan dgn lancar & rameeee...  :Clap2: 

Efendy..

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> _Om Stanley._
> yang diundang di Depok kemarin minggu lalu bisa daftarkan teman2nya (sekalian jadi member Koi's). 
> mengharap mode ...


selamat siang,,,  

waktu ada pertemuan didepok kemarin
"acara kumpul dan silahturahmi pghobby koi, jabodetabek > Group KPK - Komunitas Pencinta Koi @FB ",, 

sebagian kecil, sudah trdaftar di w.koi-s.org,,
hanya saja , id yg mereka gunakan berbeda, antara yg di koi-s dgn yg di KPK.

salam

----------


## Rx270

Rx270 / RGH ikut daftar yah.. Thanks

----------


## LDJ

> *Om Yaniesbe,*
> Sudah dapat ni, *Om Royal Merapi (Yogya)* _dan_* Om Bobby Aswin (Solo)* .....dia mau ajak2 teman2nya. Paling tidak dua dulu.


Halo om epoe...luwar biazaaa..
Ai lap iu pull om

----------


## LDJ

> 3 unit *F&D Autofeeder* ini ikut memeriahkan acara Temu Akbar Member Koi-S.. 
> Ada si "Pinky" lho 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayo yang blom daftar segera daftar....
> 
> Smoga acaranya sukses, berjalan dgn lancar & rameeee... 
> ...


Terimakasih bnyk om Ef..

----------


## owi

Wuih keren ada doorprize auto feeder

----------


## david_pupu

wuih auto feeder, pas lg butuh nih ( ngarep mode )  :Heh:  :Heh:  :Heh:  :Heh:

----------


## Joedimas

Apakah masih ada yang daftar di temu akbar 
atau cukup sekian neh  hehehheheheheheheh

Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Update dong om...

----------


## bodil

:Thumb:  :Thumb: 

monggo next ... daftar lagi Om-Om... siapa lagi... ??

acaranya udh tinggal sebentar lagi... hehehehe

buanyaaaak Door Price..!

 :Welcome:

----------


## LDJ

Hmm apa lagi ya ? 
Doorprize autofeeder udah ada 3 pcs
Doorprize pakan udh ada 10 pcs
Doorprize LCD TV udh ada 1 unit
HQ koi buat dilelang udh siap..bid pakai angkat centong nasi alay jepang

Ready deh ... !!

----------


## budidjo

Ikutan daftar Oom

Djoko Budiman / Bintaro

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

update dong om.. 

Mantap.. mari ngumpul2x di temu akbar, 
Gak ada yang nama nya senior dan yunior, gak ada yang peng-hobby baru atau lama, gak juga yang pernah GC dan sekedar peng-hobby, 
Semua sama-rasa dan sama-rata di Temu Akbart... bisa berbagi informasi dan trik-2x perlihara dan keeping ikan, dlll

Salam 
Tww

----------


## NiikanGatau

> update dong om.. 
> 
> Mantap.. mari ngumpul2x di temu akbar, 
> Gak ada yang nama nya senior dan yunior, gak ada yang peng-hobby baru atau lama, gak juga yang pernah GC dan sekedar peng-hobby, 
> Semua sama-rasa dan sama-rata di Temu Akbart... bisa berbagi informasi dan trik-2x perlihara dan keeping ikan, dlll
> 
> Salam 
> Tww



asik mantap acaranya para senior barbaik hati mau berbagi ilmu, sungguh terrrrlaaaaaluu kalo dilewatkan...

----------


## owi

> Hmm apa lagi ya ? 
> Doorprize autofeeder udah ada 3 pcs
> Doorprize pakan udh ada 10 pcs
> Doorprize LCD TV udh ada 1 unit
> HQ koi buat dilelang udh siap..bid pakai angkat centong nasi alay jepang
> 
> Ready deh ... !!


Mantep doorprizenya banyak, om usul kalo jepang pake centong, indonesia pake centing nasi (tempat nasi yg dari bahan metal) biar beda gitu

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Ada lomba karaokean engga ?

----------


## LDJ

> Ada lomba karaokean engga ?


Lomba menyelam di vat seru nih...

----------


## stanleyjr.private

usul om om...  

kita bikin lomba bawa / angkat ikan uk.50 up, pake tangan kosong,, dari satu bak fiber ke bak fiber lain, jarak 5m - 7m...  

bgmn ???

----------


## Joedimas

> Ada lomba karaokean engga ?



ada pa om slamet  ada lomba BAND lagi seru khan hehehehehhehe

Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hrbat

----------


## DTm

Mumpung lagi sepi daftar ah DTm/Daniel/Tangerang

----------


## t0ya wijaya

suhu2 sekaliaaan... mnggu masi ada acara nya tidak yah?

----------


## Joedimas

> suhu2 sekaliaaan... mnggu masi ada acara nya tidak yah?


acaranya jumat dan sabtu om  minggu beres beres hehehehehehe
jadi udah ngak ada acara lagi hari minggunya

Bersatu kita kuat 
Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Update dong om LDJ...

----------


## t0ya wijaya

kalau daftar dulu, tp diusahakan datang bole?
ke prj tinggal ngesot tp bentrok waktu kerja

----------


## Joedimas

> kalau daftar dulu, tp diusahakan datang bole?
> ke prj tinggal ngesot tp bentrok waktu kerja


Daftar aja om nanti tinggal lari dari kerja hehehhehehe

----------


## t0ya wijaya

wkwkwk
toya dr sunter

----------


## Joedimas

> wkwkwk
> toya dr sunter



Ok om tuya biar nanti di daftar sama om yaniesbe


Bersatu kita kuat
Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## LDJ

> Update dong om LDJ...


On yanie..yuhuu..  :Kiss:

----------


## Joedimas

> On yanie..yuhuu..


Om leo apa khabarnya......?

----------


## LDJ

> Om leo apa khabarnya......?


Bhaik om joe..lg sakit gigii  :Sick:

----------


## epoe

*TEMU AKBAR MEMBER KOI-S di 8th KOI-S FESTIVAL 25-26 April JI EXPO KEMAYORAN* 				   						 							 							 						 						 				 					 						 							Forum KOI-S yg Luar biasa

Menindak lanjuti pertemuan warung kopi di Zoom Cafe Flavor Bliss , maka  teman2 yg berkumpul sepakat menggelar TEMU AKBAR MEMBER KOI-S FORUM  bersamaan dengan pengadaan acara 8th KOI-S FESTIVAL pada tanggal 25-26  April 2014.

TEMU AKBAR tersebut akan berlangsung pada hari SABTU pada TANGGAL 26 APRIL 2014 mulai pukul 12.00 siang .

Biasanya pada saat penjurian ikan kecil maka kita hanya bisa menunggu ,  duduk manis .. Maka sekarang ada acara TEMU AKBAR MEMBER FORUM KOI-S.

_Wadoooh, ....ngga liat ya, untung Om Joe kasih tahu. Acaranya Sabtu bukan Minggu.
Jadi kita siap2 lapak hari Jumat ya ......................._

----------


## Joedimas

> *TEMU AKBAR MEMBER KOI-S di 8th KOI-S FESTIVAL 25-26 April JI EXPO KEMAYORAN*
> 
>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Forum KOI-S yg Luar biasa
> 
> Menindak lanjuti pertemuan warung kopi di Zoom Cafe Flavor Bliss , maka  teman2 yg berkumpul sepakat menggelar TEMU AKBAR MEMBER KOI-S FORUM  bersamaan dengan pengadaan acara 8th KOI-S FESTIVAL pada tanggal 25-26  April 2014.
> 
> TEMU AKBAR tersebut akan berlangsung pada hari SABTU pada TANGGAL 26 APRIL 2014 mulai pukul 12.00 siang .
> 
> Biasanya pada saat penjurian ikan kecil maka kita hanya bisa menunggu ,  duduk manis .. Maka sekarang ada acara TEMU AKBAR MEMBER FORUM KOI-S.
> ...


Hari Kamis om epoe siap siap nya hehehehehheeh

----------


## LDJ

119. luki / Lucky / Jakarta
120. fjr_bgt / Fajar / Bojonggede-Bogor
121. Royal Merapi Koi / royalflush / Yogyakarta
122. BOBBYASWIN / Bobby Aswin / Solo
123. Rx270 / RGH / [kota asal]
124. Budidjo / Djoko Budiman / Bintaro Jakarta
125. Dtm / Daniel / Tangerang
126. t0ya wijaya / Toya / Sunter Jakarta

----------


## LDJ

> Tembus di 130 gak y.... om Leo mau tambah door prize kayak nya ni...


Tembus neh kayanya...  :Kiss:

----------


## LDJ

> usul om om...  
> 
> kita bikin lomba bawa / angkat ikan uk.50 up, pake tangan kosong,, dari satu bak fiber ke bak fiber lain, jarak 5m - 7m...  
> 
> bgmn ???


Hahaha kaya tujuh belasan ya ? Boleh dieksekusi aja om buat kontes merah putih 2014..tapi ikannya siapa yg rela jatoh di tengah jalan hahaha
Saya sih ngerii..mending pakai belut yg memang punya insang

----------


## Joedimas

> 119. luki / Lucky / Jakarta
> 120. fjr_bgt / Fajar / Bojonggede-Bogor
> 121. Royal Merapi Koi / royalflush / Yogyakarta
> 122. BOBBYASWIN / Bobby Aswin / Solo
> 123. Rx270 / RGH / [kota asal]
> 124. Budidjo / Djoko Budiman / Bintaro Jakarta
> 125. Dtm / Daniel / Tangerang
> 126. t0ya wijaya / Toya / Sunter Jakarta


kemaren ama om Yanie udah 139 om leo ko ngulang dari 128 lagi heheheheh

----------


## Joedimas

> kemaren ama om Yanie udah 139 om leo ko ngulang dari 128 lagi heheheheh


maaf 119 lagi maksudnya heheheheheh

----------


## LDJ

> maaf 119 lagi maksudnya heheheheheh


Baru sampe 118 malah om... @page 64 hehehehe
Tersedia kaos ukuran cewe dan anak2 loh om semua..kalau ada yang mau beli buah tangan utk keluarga di rumah
Stock terbatas..

----------


## NiikanGatau



----------


## majin91

> *TEMU AKBAR MEMBER KOI-S di 8th KOI-S FESTIVAL 25-26 April JI EXPO KEMAYORAN*
> 
>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Forum KOI-S yg Luar biasa
> 
> Menindak lanjuti pertemuan warung kopi di Zoom Cafe Flavor Bliss , maka  teman2 yg berkumpul sepakat menggelar TEMU AKBAR MEMBER KOI-S FORUM  bersamaan dengan pengadaan acara 8th KOI-S FESTIVAL pada tanggal 25-26  April 2014.
> 
> TEMU AKBAR tersebut akan berlangsung pada hari SABTU pada TANGGAL 26 APRIL 2014 mulai pukul 12.00 siang .
> 
> Biasanya pada saat penjurian ikan kecil maka kita hanya bisa menunggu ,  duduk manis .. Maka sekarang ada acara TEMU AKBAR MEMBER FORUM KOI-S.
> ...


Emang Pas banget sabtu acara temu akbarnya..huehue..om Epoe..nanti kan bnyk juga yg hanya tau ID kois tnpa tau mukanya terutama yang amatiran kek saya..wkwkwkwk...nanti gmn crnya byr misalnya saling berbaur satu sama lain?atau uda ada siasatnya ya?wkwkkw

----------


## NiikanGatau

> Emang Pas banget sabtu acara temu akbarnya..huehue..om Epoe..nanti kan bnyk juga yg hanya tau ID kois tnpa tau mukanya terutama yang amatiran kek saya..wkwkwkwk...nanti gmn crnya byr misalnya saling berbaur satu sama lain?atau uda ada siasatnya ya?wkwkkw


coba pajang fotonya masbrow....  :: 
gimana kumonya udah gede...?

----------


## epoe

> Emang Pas banget sabtu acara temu akbarnya..huehue..om Epoe..nanti kan bnyk juga yg hanya tau ID kois tnpa tau mukanya terutama yang amatiran kek saya..wkwkwkwk...nanti gmn crnya byr misalnya saling berbaur satu sama lain?atau uda ada siasatnya ya?wkwkkw


Ngga apa2 Om, .....justru maksudnya itu, temu muka dan silahturahmi  :Yo: ...................................... Kalau Om Datta, Om Tri, Om Slamet, Om Dodo, sih udah terkenal .........  :Peace:   jadi ini untuk pertama kali ketemu bareng, ada KOI IDnya .... jadi bisa kenalan (bahkan satu kompleks pun banyak yang nggak tahu ....... :Help: ).

----------


## epoe

> 


*Undang aja TV2 itu, .*......... Pak Ketu, bisa ya. sapa tau ada yang nyangkut  :Peace: .............................. memberitakan, Om Om yang punya sejarah bisa diwawancarai ...... On Datta, Om Ajik, Om Luki, Om Showa dan yang lain2  :Yo: ........................... kita pengghobby sejati......... !  :Juggle:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Di Coba y.. tapi takut uda telat.. gak bisa dadakan..

----------


## hilariusssss

> om lucky 119


siappp om donny... Hilariusssss / Lucky / Jakarta  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> siappp om donny... Hilariusssss / Lucky / Jakarta


hahaha.. sampai ketemu ya om Lucky... ntar kenalan ama Stella

----------


## hilariusssss

> hahaha.. sampai ketemu ya om Lucky... ntar kenalan ama Stella



hahahaha.... siapp om don.... ditunggu juga dinner sama yuanita nya... hahahahahahaha......  :Heh:

----------


## majin91

> coba pajang fotonya masbrow.... 
> gimana kumonya udah gede...?


wah..kok tau...hmph. siapa ya ini?hahaha..skrng sktr 21cm..
ya ntr yg pnting ktmu aja dh langsung ...bnr ndk om epoe?hahha

----------


## majin91

> Ngga apa2 Om, .....justru maksudnya itu, temu muka dan silahturahmi ...................................... Kalau Om Datta, Om Tri, Om Slamet, Om Dodo, sih udah terkenal .........   jadi ini untuk pertama kali ketemu bareng, ada KOI IDnya .... jadi bisa kenalan (bahkan satu kompleks pun banyak yang nggak tahu .......).


nah loh..ntu ja cmn tau bbrpa nama saja @[email protected] dah yg pting silahturahmi..asal jgn dketekin aja yg msih pemula .wkwkwkwk

----------


## owi

> nah loh..ntu ja cmn tau bbrpa nama saja @[email protected] dah yg pting silahturahmi..asal jgn dketekin aja yg msih pemula .wkwkwkwk


Hihihi jadi takut ketemu suhu suhu

----------


## fajarhto

Om, saya daftar no. 128 yah..

fajarhto/Fajar Hartanto/Lippo Cikarang

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Mantap.. 

Tinggal di update

----------


## LDJ

> 119. luki / Lucky / Jakarta
> 120. fjr_bgt / Fajar / Bojonggede-Bogor
> 121. Royal Merapi Koi / royalflush / Yogyakarta
> 122. BOBBYASWIN / Bobby Aswin / Solo
> 123. Rx270 / RGH / [kota asal]
> 124. Budidjo / Djoko Budiman / Bintaro Jakarta
> 125. Dtm / Daniel / Tangerang
> 126. t0ya wijaya / Toya / Sunter Jakarta





> siappp om donny... Hilariusssss / Lucky / Jakarta





> Om, saya daftar no. 128 yah..
> 
> fajarhto/Fajar Hartanto/Lippo Cikarang


127 aja ya om...nocan




> Mantap.. 
> 
> Tinggal di update


 :Yo:   :Yo:  *Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*  :Yo:   :Yo: 


1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wisnu Wardhana/Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe/Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas/Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi/Gerry/Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites/Han/Jakarta
7. Slamet Kurniawan/Jakarta Selatan
8. Dony Lesmana/Jakarta Timur
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Hardiyanto/Serpong-Tangerang
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stanley/Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur
14. Gold/Gold/Gold
15. Mikaelsebastian/ wandrie /Jakarta
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti/Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry/Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/Budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/Budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02/Bina/Jakarta-Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/Tjendra/Jakarta
28. rvidella/Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos/Hasanudin Firmansyah/Bandung
30. Anggit/Anggit Safito/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/Ferry/?????????
35. Niikangatau/Soni/Bandung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace-Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong-Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/Cibubur
42. Iman Said/Imam Said/Jakarta Selatan
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto/Kota Wisata-Cibubur
44. Dutomo/Dipa Utomo/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi/Samurai Koi Surabaya/Surabaya
47. Zone/Wilson Subandi/Jakarta
48. Indra MW/Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja/Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto/Jakarta
51. David Susanto/Jakarta
52. Erwin Widjaja/Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya/Makassar
54. Spectrum Koi/Melly/Serpong-Tangerang
55. Spectrum Koi/reserve anynomous/Serpong-Tangerang
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Gallery)/Bogor
57. Tropikal Koi/Benny/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/Cucu Ahmad Kurnia/Jakarta
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor
60. pawira leo/Prawira Leo/Jakarta Barat
61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara
62. Sony Wibisono/Sony Wibisono/Jakarta
63. ARM / Armaji Sayoko / Ciledug Jakarta Barat
64. Billy/Daan Mogot-Jakarta Barat
65. Henkois/Hendra/Bintaro
66. Asiung/Tubagus Fish Farm
67. wandy lesmana/Wandy Lesmana/Gading Serpong (Tangerang)
68. fanta/Fahmi/Malang
69. ronyandry/Rony Andry/BSD
70. iswardi/????????/??????
71. melange/Yudha/Ciputat
72. errinto/??????????/Jakarta Selatan
73. Asfenv/Asfen/BSD-Tangerang
74. chubynovs/Haryono/Jakarta Barat
75. Ceka/Christian K/Gading serpong, Tangerang
76. Gto919/Adhi/BSD-Tangerang
77. shreddymaster/Arif/Jakarta
78. oasis/Zaki/Pemalang
79. TSA/Triyuga/Tangerang Selatan
80. Veros/Teuku Averos/Situ Babakan (Tangerang)
81. Fery (Tapos Farm Center)/Tapos - Bogor
82. Abiserpong/Abi/Tangerang
83. Yudihp/Yudi/Depok
84. Agung_pribadi/Agung (Lebak Bulus Koi Farm)/Jakarta Selatan
85. Luki/Luki/Lebak Bulus - Jakarta Selatan
86. Ajik Rafless/Ajik/Rafles Hill-Cibubur
87. ?????/Hasan Bin Aseng (Puncak Farm Center/Bogor
88. Yulius sesunan/Yulius/Jati Waringin (Bekasi)
89. Helnik/Helmy/Semarang
90. Soegianto/Soegianto/Alam Sutra (Tangerang)
91. Rx270 / RGH / Cengkareng - Ancol
92. Pauran / Martinus - Bekasi
93. Menkar/Menkar
94. E.Nito/Eddy Nito
95. Wiwie Santoso
96. Budiono Gunawan
97. candra_w/Candra/Bogor
98. beearacer/Widi/bekasi
99. Effedig/Efendi Gazali/Jakarta
100. ssuunnyyss/Suny/Jakarta Timur
101. Wawan
102. albc/Ali/Bintaro
103. Glenardo/Glen/Kelapa Gading-Jakarta Utara
104. koi addicted/Andrian/Serpong
105. david_pupu/David Setiawan/bekasi
_106. Zieco/Andre/Serpong
_107. abikoifarm/Budi Santoso/Cimanggis
108. owi/Owi/Bogor
109. RWendi/Rendy Wendi/Jakarta
110. Soralokita /Sora Lokita (Oki)/Bogor-Jakarta
111. wahyu adiwinanto/Wahyu Adiwinanto/Kebumen
112. ekochen/Eko/Bogor
113. CiptaRaharjo / Cipta Raharjo / Jakarta
114. Rudy Chaeruddin 
115. gegen/Gegen/Jakarta
116. herrydragon/Herry/Yogyakarta
117. Dina Prima/Dina Prima/Bukittingg
118. wawanwae/Wawan/lampung
119. Hilariusssss / Lucky / Jakarta
120. fjr_bgt / Fajar / Bojonggede-Bogor
121. Royal Merapi Koi / royalflush / Yogyakarta
122. BOBBYASWIN / Bobby Aswin / Solo
123. Rx270 / RGH / ??????
124. Budidjo / Djoko Budiman / Bintaro Jakarta
125. Dtm / Daniel / Tangerang
126. t0ya wijaya / Toya / Sunter Jakarta
127. fajarhto/Fajar Hartanto/Lippo Cikarang

*128. ?????? .....siapa menyusul.. ????? H-4

Registrasi : Userkoi-s ID/Nama/Asal

"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."
*
*Acara Temu Akbar : Tgl 26 April 2014, mulai jam 12.00 WIB - 17.00 WIB 
(Sampai dengan pengumuman pemenang KOI-S Festival)

Dapatkan lucky draw menarik yang akan diundi saat acara Temu Akbar
(satu peserta berhak atas 1 undian lucky draw, pendaftar tidak bisa diwakilkan)*

----------


## NiikanGatau

> siappp om donny... Hilariusssss / Lucky / Jakarta


ini juga udah lama gak mampir,, om Hilariusssss... masih hapal id berapa jumlah hurup s...  :Becky: 




> wah..kok tau...hmph. siapa ya ini?hahaha..skrng sktr 21cm..
> ya ntr yg pnting ktmu aja dh langsung ...bnr ndk om epoe?hahha


 :Becky:

----------


## frostbitez

secara adiknya dateng kokonya jg harus dateng
almoniac/mekel/teluk gong
 :Biggrin1:  :Biggrin1:  :Biggrin1:

----------


## wahyukoi

Wahyu magelang

----------


## sabhara

Ikut daftar juga ya om
sabhara/sabara/jogja

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

makin banyak yang daftar ni... 

mantap... 

 :Yo:  :Yo: *Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :*  :Yo:  :Yo: 


1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
2. Tri Wisnu Wardhana/Jakarta (Batam)
3. Yaniesbe/Situbondo 
4. Joe Dimas/Cihanjuang aka Bandung
5. Gizza Koi/Gerry/Lampung (Bandar Lampung)
6. Frostbites/Han/Jakarta
7. Slamet Kurniawan/Jakarta Selatan
8. Dony Lesmana/Jakarta Timur
9. Epoe/Eddy Poerwanto/Jakarta Barat 
10. ardy/Ardy Hardiyanto/Serpong-Tangerang
11. Stanleyjr.private/Stanley/Sukabumi
12. m_yogaswara/Yogaswara/Cibubur 
13. Chandrab1177/Bram/Cianjur
14. Gold/Gold/Gold
15. Mikaelsebastian/ wandrie /Jakarta
16. Majin91/Mayendhi Dwiputra/Jakarta Barat 
17. Interisti/Hendra Atmodjo/Jakbar 
18. hxsutanto/Henry/Kelapa GADING. Jak Ut
19. Showa/Rudy Siswadi/Pondok Gede-Bekasi
20. yudhistira/Yudhistira/Purwakarta
21. Rizal61/Rizal/BSD
22. boedirawan/Budi/BSD
23. Datta Iradian/Bintaro
24. Bodil/Adi/Jakarta Selatan
25. budjayz/Budi/Bekasi
26. Baruna02/Bina/Jakarta-Jagakarsa
27. Tjendra/Tjendra/Jakarta
28. rvidella/Reynaldo Vidella/Jakarta
29. Vermikompos/Hasanudin Firmansyah/Bandung
30. Anggit/Anggit Safito/Jakarta
31. radithya/Alfie Radithya/Bogor
32. waterkeeper/Alvin/Jakbar
33. Thundiez/????????/Medan
34. tjokferry/Ferry/?????????
35. Niikangatau/Soni/Bandung
36. bennytaruna/Benny Taruna/Lippo Cikarang, Bekasi
37. Eyp.9706/Erick YP/Cileungsi-Bogor
39. limjohan/Lim Johan/Koi Palace-Jakarta
40. Edwin/Edwin/Gading Serpong-Tangerang
41. Jovie/Yosep Suryana/Cibubur
42. Iman Said/Imam Said/Jakarta Selatan
43. Wisata Koi/Dede Wiharto/Kota Wisata-Cibubur
44. Dutomo/Dipa Utomo/Jakarta Barat
45. Genadhi/Genadhi/Bekasi
46. Eric Effendi/Samurai Koi Surabaya/Surabaya
47. Zone/Wilson Subandi/Jakarta
48. Indra MW/Tangerang
49. monggalana/Julius Widjaja/Jakarta
50. Daniel Susanto/Jakarta
51. David Susanto/Jakarta
52. Erwin Widjaja/Jakarta
53. aminghw/Aming Hadiwijaya/Makassar
54. Spectrum Koi/Melly/Serpong-Tangerang
55. Spectrum Koi/reserve anynomous/Serpong-Tangerang
56. rizqiirawan/Rizqi Irawan (Kabuki Koi Gallery)/Bogor
57. Tropikal Koi/Benny/Bandung
58. Cucu_ak/Cucu Ahmad Kurnia/Jakarta
59. markoi/Yohanes Mardjoko/Bogor
60. pawira leo/Prawira Leo/Jakarta Barat
61. Elecson/Davit/Jakarta Utara
62. Sony Wibisono/Sony Wibisono/Jakarta
63. ARM / Armaji Sayoko / Ciledug Jakarta Barat
64. Billy/Daan Mogot-Jakarta Barat
65. Henkois/Hendra/Bintaro
66. Asiung/Tubagus Fish Farm
67. wandy lesmana/Wandy Lesmana/Gading Serpong (Tangerang)
68. fanta/Fahmi/Malang
69. ronyandry/Rony Andry/BSD
70. iswardi/????????/??????
71. melange/Yudha/Ciputat
72. errinto/??????????/Jakarta Selatan
73. Asfenv/Asfen/BSD-Tangerang
74. chubynovs/Haryono/Jakarta Barat
75. Ceka/Christian K/Gading serpong, Tangerang
76. Gto919/Adhi/BSD-Tangerang
77. shreddymaster/Arif/Jakarta
78. oasis/Zaki/Pemalang
79. TSA/Triyuga/Tangerang Selatan
80. Veros/Teuku Averos/Situ Babakan (Tangerang)
81. Fery (Tapos Farm Center)/Tapos - Bogor
82. Abiserpong/Abi/Tangerang
83. Yudihp/Yudi/Depok
84. Agung_pribadi/Agung (Lebak Bulus Koi Farm)/Jakarta Selatan
85. Luki/Luki/Lebak Bulus - Jakarta Selatan
86. Ajik Rafless/Ajik/Rafles Hill-Cibubur
87. ?????/Hasan Bin Aseng (Puncak Farm Center/Bogor
88. Yulius sesunan/Yulius/Jati Waringin (Bekasi)
89. Helnik/Helmy/Semarang
90. Soegianto/Soegianto/Alam Sutra (Tangerang)
91. Rx270 / RGH / Cengkareng - Ancol
92. Pauran / Martinus - Bekasi
93. Menkar/Menkar
94. E.Nito/Eddy Nito
95. Wiwie Santoso
96. Budiono Gunawan
97. candra_w/Candra/Bogor
98. beearacer/Widi/bekasi
99. Effedig/Efendi Gazali/Jakarta
100. ssuunnyyss/Suny/Jakarta Timur
101. Wawan
102. albc/Ali/Bintaro
103. Glenardo/Glen/Kelapa Gading-Jakarta Utara
104. koi addicted/Andrian/Serpong
105. david_pupu/David Setiawan/bekasi
_106. Zieco/Andre/Serpong
_107. abikoifarm/Budi Santoso/Cimanggis
108. owi/Owi/Bogor
109. RWendi/Rendy Wendi/Jakarta
110. Soralokita /Sora Lokita (Oki)/Bogor-Jakarta
111. wahyu adiwinanto/Wahyu Adiwinanto/Kebumen
112. ekochen/Eko/Bogor
113. CiptaRaharjo / Cipta Raharjo / Jakarta
114. Rudy Chaeruddin 
115. gegen/Gegen/Jakarta
116. herrydragon/Herry/Yogyakarta
117. Dina Prima/Dina Prima/Bukittingg
118. wawanwae/Wawan/lampung
119. Hilariusssss / Lucky / Jakarta
120. fjr_bgt / Fajar / Bojonggede-Bogor
121. Royal Merapi Koi / royalflush / Yogyakarta
122. BOBBYASWIN / Bobby Aswin / Solo
123. Rx270 / RGH / ??????
124. Budidjo / Djoko Budiman / Bintaro Jakarta
125. Dtm / Daniel / Tangerang
126. t0ya wijaya / Toya / Sunter Jakarta
127. fajarhto/Fajar Hartanto/Lippo Cikarang
128. Wahyukoi/Magelang
129. sabhara/sabara/jogja

*130. ?????? .....siapa menyusul.. ????? H-4

Registrasi : Userkoi-s ID/Nama/Asal

"Bersatu kita kuat, bersama kois kita hebat.."

Acara Temu Akbar : Tgl 26 April 2014, mulai jam 12.00 WIB - 17.00 WIB 
(Sampai dengan pengumuman pemenang KOI-S Festival)

Dapatkan lucky draw menarik yang akan diundi saat acara Temu Akbar
(satu peserta berhak atas 1 undian lucky draw, pendaftar tidak bisa diwakilkan)



Sampai 150 gak y..... ??*

----------


## majin91

> makin banyak yang daftar ni... 
> 
> mantap... 
> 
> *Daftar hadir Temu Akbar Anggota KOI-s, JI EXPO KEMAYORAN, 26 April 2014 :* 
> 
> 
> 1. LDJ/Leopold/BSD-Jakarta
> 2. Tri Wisnu Wardhana/Jakarta (Batam)
> ...


semoga om Tri..byr makin seru juga..hahaha

----------


## waterdecor_support

waterdecor_supp/hendry/waterdecor jakarta

----------


## hilariusssss

> ini juga udah lama gak mampir,, om Hilariusssss... masih hapal id berapa jumlah hurup s...


masih donk om soni  ::

----------


## ezyrendra

nubie ijin ikut daftar omm..
ezyrendra/adie/bekasi

----------


## tarmacsl3

ikutan juga :

tarmacsl3 / willy / bandung

sama bareng temen juga :

feery31 / feery / bandung

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Permisi, Numpang Iklan Sponsor yah, berhubung Seiryuu punya promosi spesial yg hanya berlaku di acara 8th KOI's Festival saja:*



*KINI  SINKING FOOD Buatan Konishi Koi Farm (Hiroshima, Japan) tersedia dalam  Kemasan 2kg dengan harga yg lebih ekonomis dan bersahabat
*

*Value Package / PAKET HEMAT: Semua SERBA Rp 1.000.000,-* *(HANYA DI 8th KOI's FESTIVAL)*

*Paket A:

Body Shape / Growth Color (Floating 5kg) + Summer Sensation 2kg (Sinking HG) 

HARGA NORMAL: Rp 950.000,- + Rp 250.000,- = Rp 1.200.000,- (HEMAT 200rb)

Paket B:

Body Shape / Growth Color (Floating 5kg) + Gold Medal 2kg (Sinking Color)

HARGA NORMAL: Rp 950.000,- + Rp 350.000,- = Rp 1.300.000,- (HEMAT 300rb)

RALAT INFO Paket C:

Spring Fusion 3kg (Fast Color Booster - Floating) + Summer Sensation 2kg (Sinking HG) + Gold Medal 2kg (Sinking Color)
*
*HARGA NORMAL: Rp 750.000 + Rp 350.000 + Rp 250,000= Rp 1.300.000,- (HEMAT 350rb)*

Di luar paket, ada diskon 10% dari Price List di bawah untuk semua Koi Food buatan Konishi Koi Farm (Hiroshima, Japan)

New Price List:

Body Shape 5kg (HG Floating) - Rp 950.000,-
Growth Color 5kg (Wheatgerm Growth Color Floating) - Rp 950,000,-
Summer Sensation 5kg (HG Sinking) - Rp 900.000,-
Gold Medal 5kg (Color Sinking) - Rp 1.000.000,-
Summer Sensation 2kg - Rp 250.000,-
Gold Medal 2kg - Rp 350.000,-
Spring Fusion 3kg (Fast Color Booster - Floating) - Rp 750,000

----------


## owi

> *Permisi, Numpang Iklan Sponsor yah, berhubung Seiryuu punya promosi spesial yg hanya berlaku di acara 8th KOI's Festival saja:*
> 
> 
> 
> *KINI  SINKING FOOD Buatan Konishi Koi Farm (Hiroshima, Japan) tersedia dalam  Kemasan 2kg dengan harga yg lebih ekonomis dan bersahabat
> *
> 
> *Value Package / PAKET HEMAT: Semua SERBA Rp 1.000.000,-* *(HANYA DI 8th KOI's FESTIVAL)*
> 
> ...


om yang ready size konishi ss/s/m/l/xl yang mana om?

----------


## bbongso

ikutan daftar donk om..... BBongso/Budi/Jakarta

----------


## Handoko.cibubur

Daftar Ommm. Handoko

----------


## jimmy 007

ikut daftar ya.... jimmy surabaya

----------


## LDJ

Ditunggu kehadirannya besok ya om semua..
Termasuk om Mekel, om Hendry, om Adie, om Willy, om Feery, om Budi, om Handoko, om Jimmy..

Informal, mengalir, santai, guyub

----------


## Ady

Izin hadir...ady/aditya sangajie/jkt

----------


## t0ya wijaya

ajak teman bole?

----------


## david_pupu

Boleh om. Lgs meluncur om

----------


## majin91

KOIS MANTAPPP..gk sia sia ikutan temu akbar...menyaksikan lelang walaupun blom ikutan lelang ..wkwkwkkw..Semoga kedepan lebih bnyk lagi yg hadir klo ada temu akbar..Makin Solid untuk Kois ^^

----------


## NiikanGatau

Om Donny lagi mewawancara para sponsor utama, sesudah itu beliau menghampiri menyalami semua peserta temu akbar yg hadir (rendah hati)   :Hail:  



mengenal Om Epeo beliau asyik kebapaan,,  :Bathbaby:

----------


## owi

> Om Donny lagi mewawancara para sponsor utama, sesudah itu beliau menghampiri menyalami semua peserta temu akbar yg hadir (rendah hati)   
> 
> 
> 
> mengenal Om Epeo beliau asyik kebapaan,,


mantap om, sayang batal hadir, gak bisa menyaksikan lelang

----------


## majin91

> Om Donny lagi mewawancara para sponsor utama, sesudah itu beliau menghampiri menyalami semua peserta temu akbar yg hadir (rendah hati)   
> 
> 
> 
> mengenal Om Epeo beliau asyik kebapaan,,


Lupa tadi mw nyalamin om Epoe juga...>.<

----------


## bodil

Muantaaaaappp.... !! Seru2an kmrn yaaaa....

kumaha om niikangatau ? Dapet teu sanke na ?
om thundiez... Bid goromonya brp kmrn ? 1.7 atau 1.8? Hiuehiuehiue...
angkaaaattttt centooong rame2,,,,
seru2an....


 :Yo:

----------


## evendee

> mengenal Om Epeo beliau asyik kebapaan,,


Om, sekalian disharing dong pemenang kategori-kategori "ter" lainnya...  :: 

Btw selamat ya acaranya berjalan dgn sukses...

----------


## NiikanGatau

> mantap om, sayang batal hadir, gak bisa menyaksikan lelang


Tar Merput kayaknya balah lebih heboh...





> Lupa tadi mw nyalamin om Epoe juga...>.<


malam minggu anak muda.... buru2 pulang...





> Muantaaaaappp.... !! Seru2an kmrn yaaaa....
> 
> kumaha om niikangatau ? Dapet teu sanke na ?
> om thundiez... Bid goromonya brp kmrn ? 1.7 atau 1.8? Hiuehiuehiue...
> angkaaaattttt centooong rame2,,,,
> seru2an....


gak keburu euy keburu malam... langsung acara penghargaan pemenang...




> Om, sekalian disharing dong pemenang kategori-kategori "ter" lainnya... 
> 
> Btw selamat ya acaranya berjalan dgn sukses...


kemaleman buru2 pulang padahal ngincer F&D juga tuh...  :Love:

----------


## evendee

> kemaleman buru2 pulang padahal ngincer F&D juga tuh...


kabari dong sapa aja yg dapet F&D Autofeedernya  ::

----------


## owi

> Tar Merput kayaknya balah lebih heboh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malam minggu anak muda.... buru2 pulang...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mudah mudahan metah putih gak ada halangan

----------


## shreddymaster

> Tar Merput kayaknya balah lebih heboh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malam minggu anak muda.... buru2 pulang...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


saya yang anterin beliau ini.... ke travel agen .....  :Biggrin1:

----------


## bodil

Hehehe... mantaaaap laaah Om Shreddymaster...  :Peace: 
nanti kalo kita ka Bandung ... ntr kita minta anterin jalan2 sm Om Niikangatau yak... hehehehe...  :Whistle:  :Eyebrows:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

maaf... 
teman2x, sy ndak bisa hadir...

sukses selalu buat koi-s,

salam...

----------


## shreddymaster

> Hehehe... mantaaaap laaah Om Shreddymaster... 
> nanti kalo kita ka Bandung ... ntr kita minta anterin jalan2 sm Om Niikangatau yak... hehehehe...



kalau ke bandung ... ga mau bicara koi .... bicara neng geulis ......  :Cool2:

----------


## LDJ

Terimakasih ya om yang sudah datang ke kois fest dan meramaikan temu akbar kemarin..komunitas ini makin meriah dengan kehadiran teman2 semua

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Mantap.. Sama2x Om leo...

----------


## majin91

> kabari dong sapa aja yg dapet F&D Autofeedernya


Salah satunya om Thundiez dr forum sblah ntu om efendy...wokwokwow..

----------


## david_pupu

om daftar pemenang member ter________, dan pemenang hadiah, ada ngk ?

----------


## Admin Forum

*TEMU AKBAR MEMBER KOI-S di 8th KOI-S FESTIVAL 26 April JI EXPO KEMAYORAN*

----------


## epoe

*Tadinya ....saya ngeri ngeri sedaaaap, saingannya hanya Om Gold* .........................tapi beliau ngga ngasih komentar selama 3 bulan, jadinya saya _nGrand Champion_ .......... bukan rebut pialanya, .... ikan saya mah kecil2.

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Salut buat om Epoe.. Sekali lagi selamat om Epoe

----------


## LDJ

Forum meriah dengan adanya om epoe

----------


## rvidella

> Forum meriah dengan adanya om epoe


setujuh banget

----------


## bodil

> *Tadinya ....saya ngeri ngeri sedaaaap, saingannya hanya Om Gold* .........................tapi beliau ngga ngasih komentar selama 3 bulan, jadinya saya _nGrand Champion_ .......... bukan rebut pialanya, .... ikan saya mah kecil2.



masih trus kerasa suasana euforia Om Epoe...

sukses trus ya Om Epoe..

dan yang penting sehat selalu..

 :Pray2:  :Yo:  :Pray2:

----------


## owi

> *Tadinya ....saya ngeri ngeri sedaaaap, saingannya hanya Om Gold* .........................tapi beliau ngga ngasih komentar selama 3 bulan, jadinya saya _nGrand Champion_ .......... bukan rebut pialanya, .... ikan saya mah kecil2.


salut buat om epoe

----------


## evendee

> *Tadinya ....saya ngeri ngeri sedaaaap, saingannya hanya Om Gold* .........................tapi beliau ngga ngasih komentar selama 3 bulan, jadinya saya _nGrand Champion_ .......... bukan rebut pialanya, .... ikan saya mah kecil2.


Selamat om Ep... 

Memang betul nih "ga ada loe ga rame"  ::

----------

